# Steve Austin Show (NEW SCSA PODCAST)



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Steve Austin Show*












STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN said:


> Well, sonofabitch…It has been awhile since I wrote a blog, that’s for sure. So then I’ll jump right into the story…
> Bout a year ago I thought about doing a podcast. And well, a year goes by and I haven’t done a GD thing…And my manager calls me up and says “Hey man, do you have any interest in doing a podcast?” I said “You damn right I do”. So the wheels were put in motion to get this show started.
> To keep it simple I figgered I’d call it the Steve Austin Show. Pretty fuckin original and straight to the point.
> Ok…So we got a name for the show. How long is it? And how often do you record the show? The show will start out at 30 minutes, give or take a few. And a new show will air once a week.
> ...


-Semper *******
-Steve Austin#

---

*Being a HUGE Austin mark I decided to check out Austin official stuff online and as I was perusing his Broken Skull Ranch site, I came accross the above. 

Anyone else :mark: ing out hard for this?*


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Does this guy ever age


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

afender. said:


> Does this guy ever age


He does look rather handsome huh?


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

Well that's my new podcast sorted!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol this could be a right laugh.

I'd love it if during the first five minutes, someone calls in asking Austin about Wrestlemania and he interrupts going 'WWE? Fuck em. Next call', never to mention them again.


----------



## ZigglersHandshake (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds fun, I'll keep an eye out for this.



afender. said:


> Does this guy ever age


Was just thinking the same thing, he's looking good.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this. Should be fun.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

afender. said:


> Does this guy ever age


-From 1997 to 1998,he changed a lot physically.After that,he has been pretty much the same




Caller:What do you think about Rock vs Cena?

Austin:The match at Miami was good but I hope the rematch never happens

Caller:I meant the match at WM 29,not WM 28

Austin:They have a match at this WM.Don't know.Don't care.

This would be gold


----------



## Skeff (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd bet the first week of twitter content he gets sent in is "will you face CM punk?" again and again and again


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -From 1997 to 1998,he changed a lot physically.After that,he has been pretty much the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it pretty much coincides with his serious neck injury at the hands of Owen. At least it would make sense for that to be the reason his physique changed.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This could be all kinds of awesome :austin


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

*Stone Cold's podcast*

First episode of Stone Cold's podcast is up today!

http://podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

I've been looking forward to this. Thanks (Y)


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

FUUUUCK YEEEEAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/754010-stone-colds-podcast.html

In case anyone subcribed to this thread for info on SC's podcast.

Podcast is up TODAY!!!


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

sweet jesus this guy is hilarious how many times can you say bullshit in a minute, he needs to do a podcast with karl pilkington would be gold


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!

Edit:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

just finish austin podcast and it's great...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

This guy is awesome man. Haha


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OH HELL YEAH, hopefully he talks WrestleMania and his thoughts with it being so close.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Just finished listening to the first Podcast (which was great) and at the end he says HBK will be his first guest. I can't wait!!!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

just hope WWE wrestlers listen to this podcast and take note Austin talking about character at the end...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah he gave some great insight. What a fucking legend. Enjoyed the podcast.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

It sounds like the voice-over guy called in to record his parts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At the end of the podcast, Austin said HBK is going to be a guest on his show next week and he is going to be on for the entire hour. Hearing those two discuss wrestling and share wrestling stories for an hour? That's must listen. :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> At the end of the podcast, Austin said HBK is going to be a guest on his show next week and he is going to be on for the entire house. Hearing those two discuss wrestling and share wrestling stories for an hour? That's must listen. :mark:


Gonna be soooooooooo :mark:


----------



## FozzyAndJericho (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Stone Cold's podcast*

This podcast is great. Steve's view on things is always interesting to listen to. He just speaks his mind and it's awesome. Can't wait for more shows. HBK on the next one too. Love it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Listened to it. Loved it. Wanted more. 

Oh well, next week with HBK should be awesome, especially since it'll be right after Mania. The fact it's an hour as well is another huge plus. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah Brian Fritz was talking about this on BetweenTheRopes the other day. Or it might have been Keller & Powell on PWTorch. Either way, I'm gonna check it out, see if it's any good.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Very excited to listen to after I've devoured this kebab.


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Great listen


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Downloaded, listened. Will continue to download and listen. :clap


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Downloaded, listened. Will continue to download and listen. :clap


That's kinda the point :cool2


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Subscribed. First episode was great. Lol'd at him burying his friend for not locking his guns up.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Great stuff, tbh.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One more match Stone Cold. Come On you know you want to


----------



## ddoucette214 (Dec 26, 2012)

Great podcast! Stone Cold is hilarious and always interesting to listen to.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just listened to the first episode! absolutely hilarious! i love hearing stone cold swearing xD


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Awesome Podcast.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Listening to it now, good to hear from the GOAT. :austin

Next week he's gonna have Shawn Michaels on the show, so I'm looking forward to that. 

Edit: Would mark if he got The Rock on the show also. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Great listen.

Austin and HBK next week :mark:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> That's kinda the point :cool2


No shit. I said it anyway. Deal with it. :cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just turned it on now.

:mark:


----------



## sjn1279 (Mar 21, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Listening to it now, good to hear from the GOAT. :


I didn't know that Hulk Hogan had a podcast.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

:austin2

Oh HEEEEEELL YEEEEAAAAAAH!

http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> :austin2
> 
> Oh HEEEEEELL YEEEEAAAAAAH!
> 
> http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


:flip:flip


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

hbk Episode is Up..Its Awesome.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> hbk Episode is Up..Its Awesome.


Thanks for the heads up. Checking this out now.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Really enjoying this podcast so far I recommend to everyone.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome show.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Just Listened The Whole Episode...Loved how they Discussed the Mania 14 build-up and Shawn discussing the animosity between him and Austin at the time.Loved how they opened up with Austin saying he was pissed When Shawn was a prick in late 90's.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I know this is silly but the way Austin swears is just hilarious to me. :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I know this is silly but the way Austin swears is just hilarious to me. :lmao


I am enjoying it too. Faaaaackin' 'el.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

good stuff thanks for posting ill probably be a weekly listener now


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome shit...

Austin with HBk is up...
http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Listening to it, right now, excellent stuff. There can be a fun listener's game out of HBK saying "You Know."


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Listened to it while lifting this morning. Fantastic.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me, dudes. Listening to the Michaels episode now.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Great job by Austin. 

HBK: You know...You Know....You know...You know....


DAMN SHAWN!! lol


----------



## AttichudeGal (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking forward to this weekly!!! Now every time I hear Austin's voice I think off...******* oatmeal (thanks youtube)!!!


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

You know, I just finished listening to the 'cast. You know, it was alright, you know? Can't wait 'til next week, you know?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> You know, I just finished listening to the 'cast. You know, it was alright, you know? Can't wait 'til next week, you know?


You know, I think you might be right you know?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No, I don't know, and won't be able to know until I'm off work in 3-4 hours, you know?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

No, you know ewe knows you know, you know?


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Austin/Shawn Michaels Podcast?

This is going to be legendary


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

FeedMeANewGimmick said:


> Austin/Shawn Michaels Podcast?
> 
> This is going to be legendary


I hope you enjoy the hell out of it, son. :austin


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

afender. said:


> Does this guy ever age


lmao he really does look the same.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Cloverleaf said:


> I hope you enjoy the hell out of it, son. :austin



You Know So far so good You Know, Really good podcast You Know


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*How much do they talk about wrestling? More or less than the MLW Konnan show?*


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

just1988 said:


> *How much do they talk about wrestling? More or less than the MLW Konnan show?*


The Shawn Michaels episode was pure rasslin' talk. Regularly, only a portion of the show is dedicated to that.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> I know this is silly but the way Austin swears is just hilarious to me. :lmao


Talking about his direct to DVD movies: "Mine just don't go to the theater, they go straight to the got-damn Walmart so you can buy that sumbitch...you can watch my shit in the comfort of your own home!"


----------



## staffino75 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just listened to the HBK episode at lunch and thought it was very good!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Shawn Micheals really have problem "You Know"...


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope he gives a Brian Pillman story


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

The show is now number 5 on united states charts,Number 3 in United kingdom and number 7 on Canadian itunes Charts.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is gonna be a great listen. Now, only if the Rock can make one...


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

He is having Chael Sonnen next Week.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

StonecoldGoat said:


> He is having Chael Sonnen next Week.


Holy shit. Lol can't wait for that.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

The show is now going to be aired on tuesday as well.New episode tommorow.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is the greatest thing ever. Finally I get to figure out the inner workings of my childhood hero's mind.

EDIT: I couldn't even get a 3rd of the way through the conversation with Michaels. Listening to him say "yaknow" 4 times in one sentance is just unbearable.


----------



## omikse. (Oct 24, 2011)

New episode is up check it out http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436:mark:


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

Lol at the title of the podcast


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

amazing episode today. Austin truly is the GOAT.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

LOL damn funny episode..Only Austin can make this shit sound funny.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Only Stone Cold could give a thorough, detailed description about himself getting facials and pedicures, and NOT come off as sounding girly.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i can imagine 2001 stone cold segment with kurt angle in 2013 version... only austin can pull this off


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:austin

What an episode, hilarious stuff. Brilliant Podcast so far, Chael Sonnen on next! :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Jesus, why am I only listening to these now. Nearly ten minutes into the first and I love it already.

GOAT


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Austin cutting promos on body wash was fantastic.


----------



## blackage316 (Nov 18, 2012)

Austin's Podcast is awesome i hope it continues for a few years.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

First episode was Great
Second episode was Amazing
Third episode was Epic 

I never thought I'd be disappointed when a conversation about body wash and facials ended. I'd have happily listened to Austin go on and on about that shit all night long lol
great insight and I wish him all the success with this. Long may it continue I say.:agree:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Cold is such a damn natural. I am absolutely loving this. I miss the bastard.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Think I'm gonna buy a motherfuckin' body-scrubber on a stick too :austin


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Listened to this on a run today. All three episodes so far have been entertaining, to say the absolute least.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> Listening to it, right now, excellent stuff. There can be a fun listener's game out of HBK saying "You Know."


Listening to the HBK episode as I type, and after reading your post all I can hear are Shawn's "You knows", LOL


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got a strange visual of Stone Colds pubes that I can't get out of my head.

Worth it, great show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Austin and Sonnen :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

not a big Sonnen fan, but it will be interesting hearing him speak w/ the GOAT since he's a huge graps fan.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Haven't listened to these yet, but will soon. For those that want more Austin in podcast form, he was actually on the Adam Carolla podcast a few weeks back, another great listen. 

http://adamcarolla.com/steve-austin-and-david-alan-grier/


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin with Chael Sonnen is up...
http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## afender. (Apr 6, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Austin with Chael Sonnen is up...
> http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


:austinHell Yeah!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Austin with Chael Sonnen is up...
> http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

awesome interview.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

From Hilarious to straight talking stuff, a conversion between Chael Sonnen and Stone Cold? :mark: 

quickly becoming my favourate podcast, some really awesome stuff in this interview with Chael.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

The podcast is kicking ass on iTunes charts its in the top 10 podcasts for United states,United Kingdom,Austrailia and Canada.Next podcast would be Q and A.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin Is in Mexico Filming ******* Island Season 3 So due to lack of internet Coverage he is going to do Q and A in next Episode.


"Good morning. Day off. Taping SAShow soon. Answering your Q's on this one. Send to [email protected] or Twitter and #SAS Thanks!"


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

This show is non-stop greatness. I can't wait to see where this goes, already two of the best guests you could have in HBK and Sonnen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been listening to it. Pretty entertaining


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.podcastone.com/f/Steve-Austin-Show

New episode is Up.This time its Q and A.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://www.podcastone.com/f/Steve-Austin-Show
> 
> New episode is Up.This time its Q and A.


I fuuuuucking love it. Listened to the first 10 mins so far. Steve swearing is my new favourite thing.


----------



## FeedMeANewGimmick (Mar 23, 2013)

GOAT podcast


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Great PODCast wow he swore alot. LOL


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin ranting on North korea me lol.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin ranting on North korea me lol.


"If there's one thing I can't stand it's some mother fucker, with his finger on a mother fucking nuclear missile deployment button" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

I Imagine Austin being the president of united states and giving this statement on north korea in united nations would be epic!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Overall the episode was awesome..made my day


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:austin 

He's so entertaining!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin New Episode is up...
http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## Robby Balboa (Apr 23, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> Austin New Episode is up...
> http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


Cheers mang


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Steve Austin is so fucking awesome...this will be a great weekly podcast


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I am :mark: ing out already


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

That's my stuff for the gym sorted for later, thanks


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Time for a little catch up!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

after listen to AUstin show for the past weeks and i'm glad that Austin didn't return to WWE especially fued with somebody..i want to see this Austin minus profanity but with word like ASS-Bullshit is acceptable not WWE toning down of Austin.

you can to see this Stone Cold or WWE current PG version of Stone Cold against Cm PUNK? 96-97 was the year that have PG was way better than current PG crap that WWE have put on for the last 5 years.


----------



## Robby Balboa (Apr 23, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> after listen to AUstin show for the past weeks and i'm glad that Austin didn't return to WWE especially fued with somebody..i want to see this Austin minus profanity but with word like ASS-Bullshit is acceptable not WWE toning down of Austin.
> 
> you can to see this Stone Cold or WWE current PG version of Stone Cold against Cm PUNK? 96-97 was the year that have PG was way better than current PG crap that WWE have put on for the last 5 years.


It's really G rated now I know on Saturday Slam they have to take out a few dangerous moves for that rating


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*NEW PODCAST OUT NOW*


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

There is nothing more irritating than listening to the steve austin show and electricty power goes out..god dammit


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

New episode Austin vs fly is up.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

steve austin just cut a more compelling promo and build up to a match with a fly then WWE has done in the last year.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Only Stone Cold Can talk about flies And Still be Interesting.Austin vs fly wm30!


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

THIS SHOW IS THE BEST!!! LOL

arguing with a fly calling it a "mother fucker" hahaha


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

this is way better than what WWE has done in the last 4 years lol


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin Interlinking superfly Snuka and Fly Made me LOL.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great episode so far. 


*"Ung, yeah"*


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Why do I pay for education? I could learn this shit for free from Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The greatest of all time. It's not even up for debate. ONE episode of his damn podcast is more entertaining than ALL of WWE's programming combined.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh my god...that match commentary was incredible. That fly was a real technician


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stone Cold sure as hell knew how to put over up and coming talent such as the Fly. Can't wait for the rematch. This podcast is pure genius!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

this is awesome


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Austin vs The Fly 2 for WM30 main event, with the Austinouncer book it!
Would be a better main even than Cena/Miz at the very very least.

Austin blades at 35:00!


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I can''t believe how into that match I was. I mean it was a fecking fly goddammit lol
Just goes to show that with the right announcing and story any match can come across as five stars. I miss announcing like that. Now it is just a load of forced giggling during promos and talking about anything but the match itself.

I want a rematch dammit!
Hate them mother fucking flies.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised. I was expecting it to be pretty lame but I find myself fascinated by all the crap that he talks about.*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Imagine Austin as a full time announcer......?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TakerBourneAgain said:


> I can''t believe how into that match I was. I mean it was a fecking fly goddammit lol
> Just goes to show that with the right announcing and story any match can come across as five stars. I miss announcing like that. Now it is just a load of forced giggling during promos and talking about anything but the match itself.
> 
> I want a rematch dammit!
> Hate them mother fucking flies.


Goes to show what some good build up, some relevance to ones life, and some excited and correct announcing can do for a match, even an imaginary one...

Stone Cold should go stunner the lot of the "creative" staff, and take that sumbitch over!


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

LMAO!!! Austin is one crazy sumbitch.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I only just listened to the 3rd episode. Amazing! Cutting promos on body wash, Deep Space Axe shit, absolutely hilarious! Really hope he keeps this up.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Cold vs. fucking Fly :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am kinda going through withdraws here.. want moar.
The "relationships" advice segment was damn near right on.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436

Austin is awesome as always...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

New episode out today for anyone who may have missed it.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Rematch is coming soon.The rematch we all have been waiting for.Bigger than ali/frazier,bigger than anything sports entertainment has seen so far..Austin vs Fly rematch just cant wait!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

if this match in WWE, there's no chance in hell Fly go over "Stone Cold" Steve Austin...


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know if he is going to have all these guys at once, or it is just a one on one conversation, but I look forward to it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Funny episode today. Can't wait for more wrestling talk with old schoolers. 

imagine if he got Punk on there for an exclusive interview?

In case you didn't know, there is a new one out every Tuesday and Thursday.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin Seems Everywhere Nowadays.He is Doing reality Shows,Podcast's,Conventions,Movies.Excited for The Wrestlers Coming up on the Show.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i have idea for a segment in Austin Show...<insert legend> Vs Fly.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin is interviewing Kevin Nash today and interviewed terry Funk yesterday.Will be A fun episode.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin is interviewing Kevin Nash today and interviewed terry Funk yesterday.Will be A fun episode.


Kevin Nash is up now. I wish I cared more, but it'll still be GOAT.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Kevin Nash was expected and is a must have interview for Austin, Nash and Austin is close friends...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Very much enjoyed that episode, look forward to part 2 with Kevin Nash where the likes of Hulk Hogan get spoken about. Lack of swearing disappoints though.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Episode. Kevin Nash is a cool guy I'll give him that. I like the perosonal touch the interview had. It doesn't seem like a normal Nash shoot.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

will i see Dwayne Johnson-The Rock on Austin show? Never Say Never


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Haven't listened to these in a while until now, just listening to Episode#7 with the fly. This is insane stuff right here.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

New episode with kevin nash part 2 is up.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> New episode with kevin nash part 2 is up.


FUCKING SWEET.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Has austin shot on the WWE at all in these podcasts, given the rumors that they're on bad terms? or is that all bullshit?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*TERRY FUNK interviewed on The Steve Austin Show RIGHT NOW!* :austin


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm a Nash mark so I gotta listen to that shit. :nash :austin


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> I'm a Nash mark so I gotta listen to that shit. :nash :austin


There's 2 parts already and there is going to be a third part too.

Great podcast. My new favourite, sorry Colt.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love how Nash casually slipped in the big claim that no one ever did steroids while he was with the WWF in the 90s. Once a worker, always a worker :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Does Nash say that Austins first title win was against Bret when he turns the tables and asks Austin a question?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Terry Funk on Steve Austin show is up...should be great interview and i'm listen to it right now as i type.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> *TERRY FUNK interviewed on The Steve Austin Show RIGHT NOW!* :austin





apokalypse said:


> Terry Funk on Steve Austin show is up...should be great interview and i'm listen to it right now as i type.


Thanks man (Y)


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I like Nash clarifying that workers weren't using hard drugs backstage, like the myth people seem to try and encourage. "THEY WERE ALL ON COKE WHICH MADE IT BETTER!!!". Nope. They weren't.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd love to see him get Punk on there, especially now that he's currently not working.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

what Steve Austin said about drugs with Terry Funk is spot on..."its aren't Vince fault and everyman is responsible for themselves". IF you take pills or whatever then is your fault not Vince.


----------



## staffino75 (Oct 31, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Terry Funk on Steve Austin show is up...should be great interview and i'm listen to it right now as i type.


Looking forward to hearing that!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin noted on twitter that jim ross is up next and that he would be taking live calls during the show soon.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin noted on twitter that jim ross is up next and that he would be taking live calls during the show soon.


I'm calling in :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Part 2 of his interview with Kevin Nash is must listen, IMO. Especially if you're into the WWF in the 90's. Great stuff.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Part 2 of his interview with Kevin Nash is must listen, IMO. Especially if you're into the WWF in the 90's. Great stuff.


Agreed. Very good interview. Looking forward to the next part in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

NEW EPISOOOOOOOOOOOODEEEEE out NOW :austin *WHAT?*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That show with Terry Funk was a clinic on a good wrestling podcast. I think it should be required listening for anyone who watches WWE. I can honestly say I feel like I actually learned more about the business with that one for sure.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

would someone mind throwing a link my way?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Loved his interviews with Kevin Nash and Terry Funk, great stuff.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

LOL! THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

XFace said:


> LOL! THIS IS AWESOME!


I'm assuming you have a link to *THE STEVE AUSTIN SHOW* Podcast?


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> I'm assuming you have a link to *THE STEVE AUSTIN SHOW* Podcast?


Yes, i just heard all about steves glorious shit xD


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> That show with Terry Funk was a clinic on a good wrestling podcast. I think it should be required listening for anyone who watches WWE. I can honestly say I feel like I actually learned more about the business with that one for sure.


This. I especaially loved the part where Funk discussed whether Vince should "do something" about all those 80's wrestlers dieing from ODs and whatnot. And traveling. And hanging out with veterns.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Austin putting over Benoit :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cloverleaf said:


> Austin putting over Benoit :mark:


marking for a wifebeater putting over a wife killer? creepy.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> marking for a wifebeater putting over a wife killer? creepy.


Austins honesty and putting Benoit the wrestler over whilst offering a clear distinction between the wrestler and the man was great imo. Two of my favourite wrestlers of all time. 

*New Podcast with Jr out now. Found it oddly boring if I'm honest.*


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

The Steve Austin Show Has completed 44 days On Australia's top podcast,55 days on united kingdom podcast,51 days on United States Chart and 38 days on Canadian Podcast Charts.All hail The GOAT.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim ross part 2 episode up.!


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Part 2 with JR isn't working yet. Looking forward to it tho, should be some better topics on this than part 1.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Tosh said:


> Part 2 with JR isn't working yet. Looking forward to it tho, should be some better topics on this than part 1.


Yeah, it failed for me too. 

I assumed it was a problem with my phone or signal on the way to work.


----------



## Shepismint (Apr 2, 2012)

Please see below..

Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2h
Technical difficulties with Part 2 of @JRsBBQ on #steveaustinshow. I'll check into it and open up a can.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shepismint said:


> Please see below..
> 
> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2h
> Technical difficulties with Part 2 of @JRsBBQ on #steveaustinshow. I'll check into it and open up a can.


It's up now.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Shepismint said:


> Please see below..
> 
> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR 2h
> Technical difficulties with Part 2 of @JRsBBQ on #steveaustinshow. I'll check into it and open up a can.


That was some prompt can opening.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> That was some prompt can opening.


STUNNER!!! :austin2


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy cow, this should be a rather interesting show. I hope they cover their 2001 feud along the way.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

AUSTIN AND ANGLE :mark:

Some of the funniest wrestling segments ever imo.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:mark: Austin and Angle in 2001, incredible talent and chemistry combined.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Stone Cold Steve Austin at local store buying tampons...funny shit.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Kurt Angle with Steve Austin is up...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The last two were really good. interesting to hear from Lance Storm as well as Angle.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Episode 16 was his funniest podcast ever


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> Episode 16 was his funniest podcast ever


I agree, fucking hilarious.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cloverleaf said:


> I agree, fucking hilarious.


"IT'S LIKE THERES A PARTY FOR THE PUSSY, AND THE PUSSYS CLOSED DOWN!" :lmao


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

scrilla said:


> marking for a wifebeater putting over a wife killer? creepy.


Whatever, Austin is a great guy.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Trish Status in on Steve Austin Show...must listen weekly podcast.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Bret hart episode is up!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

kool...going to be a great show.

Austin is Stone Cold and Stone Cold is Austin...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Austin and Bret = chemistry


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I find it so charming and cool that Austin really did his research before the interview. He mentioned watching a lot of Bret's matches in the nights before to prepare (including matches from Bret's Stampede days!), and you could tell that he was serious, because he knew the exact details of the matches (for example: referencing a specific suplex in a match). 

I just think that's awesome, because I don't know that a lot of other wrestlers would put that level of preparation into podcasts. Especially when they're essentially just chatting with one of their long-time friends.

I'm impressed by Austin in this! (Y)

LOL at Steve's reaction to finding out his match with Bret at Wrestlemania was a submission match. "I was hotter than a sumbitch!"

Ahhh, he wants to do a whole show just discussing his matches with Bret. I hope that really happens! Again, I'm impressed by how much Steve is into actual analysis of wrestling. I didn't realize just how great his passion is for wrestling. Loved the comments about how hyper-critical he is of himself, and Bret's comments about how important the little details are.

Thanks for posting the heads up!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cloverleaf said:


> Austin putting over Benoit :mark:


I havent listened to any of Austin's podcasts but fucking hell he is putting over a murderer that is fucking wrong but what do you expect Austin is a wife beater after all


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> marking for a wifebeater putting over a wife killer? creepy.





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I havent listened to any of Austin's podcasts but fucking hell he is putting over a murderer that is fucking wrong but what do you expect Austin is a wife beater after all


LOL ECHO ECHO ECHO ECHO ECHO...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Austin putting over Benoit :mark:


:mark: I marked out reading this post. When did he do that?


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I havent listened to any of Austin's podcasts but fucking hell he is putting over a murderer that is fucking wrong but what do you expect Austin is a wife beater after all


Hopefully one of them marries you. :brock


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cloverleaf said:


> LOL ECHO ECHO ECHO ECHO ECHO...


lmao KKF is a fraud.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I fell asleep during his podcast with Bret. Not sure if it was because it was boring or because it was warm inside my room.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

this is one of the match that Austin mention..

Bret vs Steamboat


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

This show is epic!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Going to start listening to these, what's the best ones? Heard the one with the fly was hilarious.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in, no question.

At the very least it'll be something to give a listen too, every week for 30 minutes. Most podcasts I dig go on for about an hour.

*EDIT :* Did not realize it started up already, as the title came up on the first page. So how is it?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> I'm in, no question.
> 
> At the very least it'll be something to give a listen too, every week for 30 minutes. Most podcasts I dig go on for about an hour.
> 
> *EDIT :* Did not realize it started up already, as the title came up on the first page. So how is it?


Theres 23 episodes out right now

http://www.podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show?showAllEpisodes=true

Listening to the Angle one at the moment, pretty good.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> Theres 23 episodes out right now
> 
> http://www.podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show?showAllEpisodes=true
> 
> Listening to the Angle one at the moment, pretty good.


I loved the HBK, Bret, Nash, Eric Young, The Fly, The shower mishaps and the latest one is jokes. 

The JR part1 podcast is boring as hell.

Part 2 is better. 

He tries to put over Maria Menounos but I didn't care much.

He swears a lot too and for me it's hilarious.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

New one out today, with Josh Barnett. Two hours long, god damn.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Josh one didn't appeal to me so I turned it off. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Tim White one was good. Lol at Steve Rant at start.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

just listen to this week podcast and damn interesting what he said...Steve Austin going to interview WWE Legend Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Steve Austin interview Stone Cold is up...
http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

Interview is great. Stone Cold part starts about 30 minutes in, and Austin mentioned the idea about doing a breakdown of Raw, SD, and TNA and I'd definitely be interested in that. Would be good to see someone's thoughts on the shows who actually worked in the business for years.

Great podcast as usual.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm so happy I discovered this show. Stone cold steve austin endorsing a scrubber on a stick, Lmao.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The latest episode was great. It was nice having him go into stone cold "mode". Also I was the first question stone cold answered which got me pretty excited


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin actually have great minds for business this is one of top reason why i want to see Austin return working with Cm PUNk and have few other guys involve in it..Main Plot is Pun/Austin and below it you could have sub angle with Austin.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Awesome @ Josh being a guest. I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## Kodkody (Jun 11, 2013)

I am NOT the only one who read that in Austins voice! Haha


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my. This should be f'en awesome to hear. What are the odds that they are going to mention Punk?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think Colt will want to keep away from the obvious Punk questions and focus on other things.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> Austin actually have great minds for business this is one of top reason why i want to see Austin return working with Cm PUNk and have few other guys involve in it..Main Plot is Pun/Austin and below it you could have sub angle with Austin.


I wish Austin was on creative along with Bret or at the very least consultants instead of Road Dogg lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> I wish Austin was on creative along with *Bret* or at the very least consultants instead of Road Dogg lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If Bret was head of the creative we would have 3 hours of technical matches with Tyson Kidd,Curtis Axel, and all of his boys cutting boring generic promos.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> If Bret was head of the creative we would have 3 hours of technical matches with Tyson Kidd,Curtis Axel, and all of his boys cutting boring generic promos.


don't know about that but stuff that Bret back then simply magic...he got the creative power and he do it correctly.

Scott Hall on Steve Austin show is up...

i know sooner or later Rock will be on Steve Austin, if Hogan on Steve Austin show i will shock...


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Austins style would be to let the guys sink or swim. Give them some freedom and a chance and see what they do with it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Colt on Steve Austin show? nah, not interested...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> If Bret was head of the creative we would have 3 hours of technical matches with Tyson Kidd,Curtis Axel, and all of his boys cutting boring generic promos.


Bret would be great at booking the matches and coming up with great endings like Patterson did for years.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

listen to EP#32 Scott Hall right now and have to say WOW, Scott and Austin have great respect for Curt Hennig. It seems that Curt Henning is locker room leader..what happen to him in his 02-03 WWE return?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> Colt on Steve Austin show? nah, not interested...


Yeah, the idea of Steve Austin on the Art of Wrestling Podcast though :mark:

Steve really needs to get CM Punk and The Rock on his podcast though, either of those would be epic.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Scott Hall is on? I gotta listen sometime

And he said something about The Rock being on on twitter like a month ago.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

His episodes with Chael Sonnen and Josh Barnett were awesome. Get Nick Diaz on there, DON'T BE SCARED HOMIE :diaz


----------



## cmcabana (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to have to check this out. I am thinking my first episode might be the Trish Stratus one. Man I remember I had such a huge crush on her in jr high and high school:yum::yum:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

DDP on Steve Austin show Part 2 is up.

great show...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> DDP on Steve Austin show Part 2 is up.
> 
> great show...


I shall be listening to this today. 

Part 1 was great, high expectations for part 2. 

How long is part 2?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did a giant catch up on this show last week. Austin really does great interviews on this show and he needs guys like Bret and JR to come back multiple times.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Razor Ramon Part 2 is up...

great stuff from Scott and Austin...


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> I shall be listening to this today.
> 
> Part 1 was great, high expectations for part 2.
> 
> How long is part 2?


It's like an hour and a half


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah this show is really great. Lol at Steve changing subject about falling in love with strippers lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Really behind on this show, only ever listened to the HBK episode.

Playing the Angle episode now :mark:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Just played the Scott Hall interview and it was pretty good nothing really great from Hall but it was a good listen. He maybe spoke about HBK, Nash to often but you have to expect that. I'm going to listen to part 1 and DDP's next time.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Kevin Nash Part 3 is up and i'm listen to it right now...

must listen.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*

If you get a chance listen to some of these. He was on 3 different times. His most recent one was the best. He talks about leaving the WWF in '96, going to WCW and forming the nWo. 

But he tells this hilarious road story involving himself and Hall in '98. Nash says that both him and Hall had been drinking heavily around this time. Bischoff was actually on both of them to check themselves into rehab. But Nash says this was the Monday of their Nitro spring break. Nash said it was beautiful out that day. Hall begged Nash to stop at a store so they could get a 6 pack. Nash said he wasn't sure if it was a good idea but agreed to it anyways. So they get in the store, Hall buys a six pack... but of course it had to be the 16 oz cans. So they drink those. At the next stop they get a 12 pack. Drink those. Next they're like "screw it" they're going to rehab probably anyways they should just have fun today. So they get 2 24 packs of beer at their next stop. They also stopped at a store and wanted to have fun with the whole spring break theme Nitro. So they buy Hawaiian shirts, shorts and flip-flops. They finally arrive at Nitro carrying in the beer. They pass up Bischoff on their way to the lockerroom. Bischoff starts chasing after them to try and catch them drinking the beer so he'll have an excuse to force them to go to rehab. They run right into Hogan's lockerroom. Hogan is there with Savage. And I guess Hogan and Savage always had beer in their lockerroom. So they get in, open up a couple more cans of beer, pass one to Savage, one to Hogan. Bischoff enters the room and catches Hall and Nash drinking but so were Hogan and Savage so Bischoff couldn't really do anything. It's not like he was going to punish Hogan. 

Later on they have a segment (which I had to watch right after hearing the interview). Hall and Nash are in the ring (completely wasted). They start calling out The Giant. Finally, The Giant comes out and starts chasing them. Nash gets away and climbs over the guard rail. And the set up of Nitro for this spring break was the ring was literally built in the middle of a pool. Nash hops over the railing and there's water right there. Before The Giant could get him, Nash goes something like "Nice try Giant but what you don't know is that you're messing with the cannonball champion of '98" and Nash does a cannonball into the pool. lmao... 

In the back, Bischoff confronts Nash and tells Nash he knows he's drunk and he's going to rehab. This chick calls out for Nash. She's sitting in the stands and the way the seating was she was like 60 feet high up. She was drinking a beer (in a cup). Nash motions for her to throw the beer down to him. She does. Nash catches it without spilling a drop and takes a drink, turns to Bischoff and goes "see, if I was drunk would I have been able to do that?" 

I love hearing road stories and behind the scenes stories with the old guys from the '90s.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*

Just letting you know that there's a long thread on Austin's podcasts here, in case you want to read what others have said about that interview.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*



LilOlMe said:


> Just letting you know that there's a long thread on Austin's podcasts here, in case you want to read what others have said about that interview.


Oh ok. Thanks!


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*






Here's the episode.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*

No quads tore in these podcasts. :nash


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*

HAHA HILARIOUS STORY 

AND LOOK AT NASH AT 1:24 LMAO :lmao :lmao :lmao







WCW IN MY HEART MAN!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Nash on the Stone Cold Steve Austin podcast.*

Nash talking about giving love to the fat girls:lmao:lmao


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Awwwww, I don't want Austin to talk to a very broken-down Ric Flair. I don't think it could as entertaining as the other ones. Now if this was 2008, about 2 months after his "retirement", Ric Flair. Then, I would like to hear it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Just started listening to The latest episode with Joe, 5 minutes in and we've already been let in on a recent Austin dream where he ate out a female sasquatch.ark2

Dis guy man.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

If there was one rock musician in history that is like Ric Flair, it would definitely be Diamond Dave and Austin, somehow, found himself interviewing both of them in a short span.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Ric Flair episode is up now.

I'm 47 mins in and it may be my favourite one yet. I forget why Flair is the GOAT and this reminds me. 

*GREAT SHOW!!!*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Link plz.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

No worries, Sono. 

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The Samoa joe one is really good too. He sounds nothing like I thought he would for some reason.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking this with me to the gym.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i never watch Samoa Joe but i hear his name popup alot with praises for his talent...why didn't WWE get him? WWE indeed miss out alot of great talent from indies circuit.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> i never watch Samoa Joe but i hear his name popup alot with praises for his talent...why didn't WWE get him? WWE indeed miss out alot of great talent from indies circuit.


I'm sure it is his look. Listen to the podcast to hear his background, then youtube his matches with Punk and Kenta Kobashi at least.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Any idea on when the one with Cabana is coming?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Biast said:


> Any idea on when the one with Cabana is coming?


No idea. It should have happened by now as they said a couple of weeks back in July. So, soon hopefully.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

KLEEBLATT said:


> No idea. It should have happened by now as they said a couple of weeks back in July. So, soon hopefully.


Ok, thanks for the info! I just hope they didn't ditch it. :argh:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

has he got Rock lined up anytime soon?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> has he got Rock lined up anytime soon?


Not that I've heard mate.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Flair part 2 is up kids.


----------



## bruins420711 (Aug 23, 2013)

i cant wait on this. i watch his ******* island show all them time and i just cant wait for the podcast. its gonna be good. im a huge fan of austin.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

bruins420711 said:


> i cant wait on this. i watch his ******* island show all them time and i just cant wait for the podcast. its gonna be good. *im a huge fan of austin.*


Yet, you've just heard about his podcast 40 odd episodes in? :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Need to get stuck into the Flair podcasts.... :mark:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Hurricane Helms is up boys...great shit.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

apokalypse said:


> Hurricane Helms is up boys...great shit.


Yeah, I thougnt this was great. 

Some interesting stories about his character development when he went from WCW to WWF.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Problem with some of these like Helms is, I've already heard everything he had to say with Colt. Austin's podcast's obviously have the appeal that he can get much bigger stars than Cabana excluding Punk.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the latest podcast. 

This guy seems to have gotten around quite successfully.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Should have been sleeping but I just decided to get more into the Austin podcast and wow, it's my favorite wrestling podcast. Austin one of my favorites but what's surprising is his love for wrestling.. what a great mind.. I mean it comes thru on his dvds but not like this. Just mesmerizing.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I know. He is one of my heros so this podcast is just AMAZING!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

David lee Roth And Pat o Brian Episodes are Up...Not Wrestling Related Exactly.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Jerry Lawler episode is up...great stuff.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh snap. On that one this morning. Bet that's really good actually.

Thanks


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

interesting stuff from Austin and Jerry...right now i'm listen to their discussion about dirtsheet back in the day.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

This Kevin Nash episode is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i can't believe what jerry Lawler said about seeing creatives writing promos for Ric Flair...this is ric flair consider one of best on mic and you have creative writing promo for him?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Glad to have another wrestling one. Didn't care to hear the last two guests.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

As much as Jerry Lawler, of late, hasn't been my favourite person ever, I have to say that this recent podcast with Stone Cold was a pretty interesting listen. Love hearing anything about territories so was nice to get a little more insight into that.

Love how passionate Stone Cold is about promos too and script/memorising promo lines. He is damn right, if you don't believe what you are saying, then it sucks. 

Looking forward to Part Two.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I can see how the Lawler one would be good but I just can't bring myself to listen to his voice out of my own free will. I just can't.

This podcast is the best thing ever though. To think of all the money people spend on books and DVD's etc to get an insight into the inner workings of professional wrestling when this is sitting right here free of charge.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He sounds so different though. 

Think of it as Lawler the Memphis legend speaking and not the current insufferable douche bag we get these days.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

King sounds like the coolest guy on the planet. I loved this podcast. Cant wait for part 2.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome podcast to make the day go quicker at work. Anyone know when the Colt Cobana cross promotion one is coming out per chance?


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Did Jerry just break the Randy Savage myth? Said Savage joined WCW without Vince knowing.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

Lawler's oblivious, he talks about feeling sorry for Michael Cole who shows up to work with 100 pages he's written out the night before to help him through the broadcast, whereas he just shows up and talks and "it works for him." Nope it really doesn't. Openly admitting to being lazy and not caring. 

Cool hearing him talk about how Ziggler might've caused his heart attack, wonder if he talked to him about it afterwards.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Been looking for this thread lol 

Really enjoying the podcast and thoroughly enjoy the conversations that Austin has with everyone he gets on the show, wrestling or not, because I love listening to Austin just go on and on. He is one funny guy and it's certainly caused me a few odd looks on the bus going to work when I giggle away.
Eating out a female sasquach, coochi-tronic, overly endorsing a scrubber on a stick and his journey into the supermarket to purchase tampons  All fantastic moments and it is moments liek this I miss. Just hearing Steve "Shoot the Shit" or as he would call it the "one man clusterfuck"
In my opinion, too many interview shows of late. I just want to hear Steve talk shit for an hour, with or without Mo. I miss those episode. I also want the revenge of the fly!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Jerry Lawler part 2 is up people...great stuff.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

Next to Paul Heyman, which Austin may interview in the near future (that's prob. a great guarantee), this guy is as close as you can get into talking deeper about ECW.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

:argh: at talking about flatulence and sneezing. Not my style.

http://www.podcastone.com/podcast?categoryID2=436


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Anguyen92 said:


> Next to Paul Heyman, which Austin may interview in the near future (that's prob. a great guarantee), this guy is as close as you can get into talking deeper about ECW.


Well to say that I'm looking forward to this would probably an understatement.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It's finally here. COLT CABANA is on The Steve Austin Show.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

We need part 2.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Downloaded a couple of episodes a few weeks ago and just listened to the Michaels an Jr ones last night. Good stuff.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Interesting statement from Colt today on Twitter following the reception to his appearance on Steve's podcast.



> @ColtCabana No WWE for me. They've "courted me" for over a year about an announcing gig. I'm sure they will now detract it. I'm a PODCASTER!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Sweet picture of Austin and Flair in the "studio".


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Wade Keller of Pro wrestling torch on podcast this should be interesting.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> -From 1997 to 1998,he changed a lot physically.After that,he has been pretty much the same
> /QUOTE]
> 
> He lost a lot of mass and muscle after his last match. Just check his size of his arms when he returns to stun JBL. He looked a lot weak back then.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SASc - EP65 - Wade Keller is up...interesting


----------



## Crow333 (Jan 30, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> SASc - EP65 - Wade Keller is up...interesting


Yep, very good listen. Hits on a lot of the points people make on forums like this, and I believe many of the issues pointed out are things that the likes of Austin and JR agree with, but can't openly admit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Austin's gonna be on Wade's show friday.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess while we're at it, I heard Jericho has a new podcast going, ever since his radio show got cancelled (due to Sirus XM removing the channel that contained the show), and he's got Austin as his 1st guest. I thought one of these days that Austin would interview Jericho on the Steve Austin show first, but nope.

Anywho, they could talk hours endlessly about anything. Watching wrestling when they were young, talking about music (heck, they could talk about KISS for an entire episode if they wanted to), and of course, their wrestling careers and their lives after their wrestling careers. Lots of potential good stuff with a conversation between those two.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

it seems Austin on the fan side with WWE current direction...awful commmentary, promos and meaningless matches...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

apokalypse said:


> SASc - EP65 - Wade Keller is up...interesting


Interesting is definitely the word I'd use to describe that episode. It was great to hear more of Austin's views on the current product. Wade was Wade.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Only listened to the first 20 min of the Wade Keller pod cast but it's been kinda... dull thus far lol. Hope it picks up.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Austin's gonna be on Wade's show friday.


I know. I'm looking forward to it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

That Wade podcast is good. Enjoyed that even though he rambled A LOT.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Wade Keller has to be one of biggest Austin Mark...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Interesting is definitely the word I'd use to describe that episode. It was great to hear more of Austin's views on the current product. Wade was Wade.


What's so bad about Wade? I personally like him better than Meltzer.

Wade's show takes listener calls so it'll definitely be interesting to see what questions Austin gets.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



> Steve Austin noted on his most recent podcast that Daniel Bryan will be one of his guests in the next few weeks.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


:mark: :mark: can't wait for this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

That will be a must listen for this guy.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Daniel Bryan does interviews very well. I can't wait.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

meh


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Austin is probably just as frustrated as the rest of us on how they've handled Bryan. A few months back they interviewed Austin telling him to give Bryan advice on how to handle the Authority, and he did give him advice...A few months into the future and here he is out of the storyline. That is a drag. Hope Austin brings that up!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Top star?

I was hoping for something exciting. :/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Hoping for a hunter burial


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Steve, you missed by a couple of months.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Should be great 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

lol, time for catchphrase battle.

YES!
WHAT?
YES!
WHAT?
YES!
WHAT?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Hope Austin brings out the Stunner and buries his ass.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Top star?
> 
> I was hoping for something exciting. :/


I'm assuming you meant C.M Punk. I was hoping so too. But Daniel Bryan will do


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

So being a midcarder = Top WWE star? :ti

Should be a good interview though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



jim courier said:


> Hope Austin brings out the Stunner and buries his ass.


Steve's usual boot to the midsection would hit Bryan in the face and knock him out.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

:yes


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Judging by some of Austin's previous interviews it'll be very in depth and will give us a great insight into Bryan's early years. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

*Hmmm, I can't really see him saying anything that isn't really predictable. Kind of a waste of an interview, as much as I love D-Bry*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



ajmaf625 said:


> I'm assuming you meant C.M Punk. I was hoping so too. But Daniel Bryan will do


Punk and Cena, specifically. Orton would probably be solid too. But Bryan? There's legit no interest here.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Londrick said:


> So being a midcarder = Top WWE star? :ti
> 
> Should be a good interview though.


Bryan has main-evented the last two Raws, last three Smackdowns and last five PPVs, and hasn't lost clean in six months. If he's a midcarder, then who isn't? :HHH2


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

i just can`t wait to Steve open the conversation with "i love your in ring work man, i just watched some of your matches last night on youtube"


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



just1988 said:


> *Hmmm, I can't really see him saying anything that isn't really predictable. Kind of a waste of an interview, as much as I love D-Bry*


As opposed to Tim White and random UFC fighters most of his audience have never heard off? This will probably be his most downloaded episode yet.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

WWE probably realizes they made a mistake with Bryan, hence why he's still in the limelight and above Orton and Show


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Marrow said:


> Bryan has main-evented the last two Raws, last three Smackdowns and last five PPVs, and hasn't lost clean in six months. If he's a midcarder, then who isn't? :HHH2


Everybody is a midcarder, except for the man whose simlie you included. :hhh2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



jim courier said:


> Hope Austin brings out the Stunner and buries his ass.


Yes he's going to use the Stunner on his radio interview phone. He's bee practising getting his foot through phone lines.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Because some guys on the internet know who is a top star and who is not. It doesn't matter what people from the business say.

It will be an awesome interview.I can't wait :mark: :mark:


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Londrick said:


> *So being a midcarder = Top WWE star?* :ti
> 
> Should be a good interview though.


Punk is the poster boy for mid carders that are pushed into the main event. His drawing ability all but tells the story.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk is the poster boy for mid carders that are pushed into the main event. His drawing ability all but tells the story.


Careful, we have a business man here. The finances back up his personal opinions of the wrestlers!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

that is a valid point as far as DB is concerned. The guy never loses clean, so they do see value in him...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



THANOS said:


> :mark: :mark: can't wait for this.


yes yes yes WHAT yes yes yes WHAT


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Austin's been burying the product as of late so this has potential to be really interesting.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

hmm i'm curious to see how this would go besides

podcast with brock>podcast with punk


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



#Mark said:


> Austin's been burying the product as of late so this has potential to be really interesting.


He has? I don't follow his podcast, but I can only imagine it's probably straight truth with no fluffing, just like Austin lol.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

YES WHAT YES WHAT


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk and Cena, specifically. Orton would probably be solid too. But Bryan? There's legit no interest here.


Why the fuck would SCSA interview Orton? The most boring man on the planet


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Snapdragon said:


> Why the fuck would SCSA interview Orton? The most boring man on the planet


Because Orton's interviews are always fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Dis gunna b good.

Seriously, can't wait.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Choke2Death said:


> Because Orton's interviews are always fun.


I may not be the biggest fan of Orton but I can't disagree with this. His interviews are almost always hilarious and show a personality that we never see on WWE tv, which is a shame.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk and Cena, specifically. Orton would probably be solid too. But Bryan? There's legit no interest here.


Why do I expect you would not be able to back up this opinion past "he's, like, totally boring or something"? Which just reeks of "I don't like him therefore he is bad".


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



THANOS said:


> He has? I don't follow his podcast, but I can only imagine it's probably straight truth with no fluffing, just like Austin lol.


He was just on Wade Keller's podcast talking about the state of the WWE. He's basically saying all the things people around here have been saying: The product is too sterile, overly scripted and overproduced, the 'anything can happen aspect is gone', the wrestlers feel like they're playing a part and not living a character, a lot of the guys don't know how to sell, and he also hopes the performance center doesn't create a bunch of clones and hopes guys have their own style.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



THANOS said:


> I may not be the biggest fan of Orton but I can't disagree with this. His interviews are almost always hilarious and show a personality that we never see on WWE tv, which is a shame.


Yeah, he always shows lots of personality and wittiness that we don't really see in some of his monotone, robotic promos on TV.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to this interview. Since Austin doesn't have any of the bullshit PG/PR restrictions in his podcast, it would be cool if they bring up Bryan using Benoit's two signature moves since I've never seen him address that in the past.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



#Mark said:


> He was just on Wade Keller's podcast talking about the state of the WWE. He's basically saying all the things people around here have been saying: The product is too sterile, overly scripted and overproduced, the 'anything can happen aspect is gone', the wrestlers feel like they're playing a part and not living a character, a lot of the guys don't know how to sell, and he also hopes the performance center doesn't create a bunch of clones and hopes guys have their own style.


Hmmmm interesting. Well I do hope he asks Bryan the tough questions in this podcast, and hopefully he gives his own thoughts on the way the company handled Bryan's storyline coming out of Summerslam. I'd like to see what he thinks about the booking, and more importantly HHH's increased role on the show and the current results of it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he always shows lots of personality and wittiness that we don't really see in some of his monotone, robotic promos on TV.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to this interview. Since Austin doesn't have any of the bullshit PG/PR restrictions in his podcast, it would be cool if they bring up Bryan using Benoit's two signature moves since I've never seen him address that in the past.


Yeah that's a good point, and I know Austin will call a spade a spade, and not pretend it's a circle, figuratively speaking, like say the Miz or JR (when he was still employed by the company) would. 

I know Bryan once said he originally modeled his style after Malenko, Benoit, Liger, and Guerrero, but eventually began evolving and added a European vicious style from Regal, Japanese Strong style, and then adopted an MMA influence into his moveset. Bryan really is quite complete when WWE actually allow him to show it. I think that youtube video I've posted here a billion times , illustrates that well.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



> I think that youtube video I've posted here a billion times , illustrates that well.


Post it again.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Post it again.







The entire video is great and well produced but 4:00 minutes onward shows just how good he was prior to signing with WWE.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

I totally considered him my favorite wrestler when he came and became the head trainer for one of the wrestling schools in my area...the same one I almost went to. The one founded by the late Roland Alexander. Bryan is just amazing. He will end up being a top trainer after he retires.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he always shows lots of personality and wittiness that we don't really see in some of his monotone, robotic promos on TV.
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to this interview. Since Austin doesn't have any of the bullshit PG/PR restrictions in his podcast, it would be cool if they bring up Bryan using Benoit's two signature moves since I've never seen him address that in the past.


Do you actually listen to his podcast?

Austin's podcast is two shows. One family friendly and one for adults(called Steve Austin Unleashed). Wade Keller was on the family friendly one and I'm sure Bryan will be to. He certainly has PG restrictions on his show. Ironically enough most of his best recent guests have also been on that one.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

I don't listen regularly, just checked out a few of them and Austin has been cussing like hell in most of them so that's what I assumed.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

When is he going to do one with Punk


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



ruderick said:


> Do you actually listen to his podcast?
> 
> Austin's podcast is two shows. One family friendly and one for adults(called Steve Austin Unleashed). Wade Keller was on the family friendly one and I'm sure Bryan will be to. He certainly has PG restrictions on his show. Ironically enough most of his best recent guests have also been on that one.


I think his main podcast is the PG one (probably got too many parent complaints lol) while the Extreame one is just to sate fans that don't like the nerf


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Billion Dollar Man said:


> Punk is the poster boy for mid carders that are pushed into the main event. His drawing ability all but tells the story.


Midcarders can draw a million viewers into a single match?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

I thought Austin was going to interview a top star?

Guyz i pozted a wittie response on a wrestlingforum Am I cool?

unkunk unk unk unk unkunkunkunk unk unk


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



sesshomaru said:


> I think his main podcast is the PG one (probably got too many parent complaints lol) while the Extreame one is just to sate fans that don't like the nerf


Well Podcastone list it as two podcasts and it's only about six weeks since he split to two shows. Before then the Steve Austin show was certainly not PG. Recently, the better guests seem to have been on the family friendly one but I don't think the Unleashed show is a B Show and he consistently still puts up two shows a week to cater for everyone. I just not listened to the Unleashed show recently as nearly all the wrestling interviews seem to have been on the Tuesday show such as Cabana and Wade Keller. I like Austin but I tend not to listen to his podcast if it is a none wrestling interview.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Top star?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Cena rulz12345 said:


> Top star?


He did beat Cena clean. :cena4


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

who main evented again on Smackdown? Top star indeed


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



PGSucks said:


> He did beat Cena clean. :cena4


Sorry buddy but the guy you have in your avatar (Daniel Bryan)/the guy im pretty sure your implying did not get a clean win on John Cena. Yes he did have a somewhat of a good win but it still was not 100 percent clean and besides it meant nothing because Daniel Bryan is back in the mid card in a meaningless feud. John Cena used the injury excuse during and after the match/next night on raw. Despite saying bryan won in a clean fair fight, the whole theme of RAW was basically Cena was injured and Cena even said Doctors told him not to go with the match but he did anyway. Basically from a common sense stand point Cena implied Bryan beat a 1 armed Cena.... Just saying man. Couldn't help but respond to ya. Love telling people who think Cena put Bryan over clean the real talk about the situation heh


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



cokecan567 said:


> Sorry buddy but the guy you have in your avatar (Daniel Bryan)/the guy im pretty sure your implying did not get a clean win on John Cena. Yes he did have a somewhat of a good win but it still was not 100 percent clean and besides it meant nothing because Daniel Bryan is back in the mid card in a meaningless feud. John Cena used the injury excuse during and after the match/next night on raw. Despite saying bryan won in a clean fair fight, the whole theme of RAW was basically Cena was injured and Cena even said Doctors told him not to go with the match but he did anyway. Basically from a common sense stand point Cena implied Bryan beat a 1 armed Cena.... Just saying man. Couldn't help but respond to ya. Love telling people who think Cena put Bryan over clean the real talk about the situation heh


The next night, John Cena specifically said that Daniel Bryan beat him clean as a whistle and that his arm injury wasn't an excuse. Even then, his arm didn't even play into the finish.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I look forward to it. The Wrestling ones are Austin's best interviews. Doubt this one will cross any major WWE talk.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, I feel fucking stupid asking this... but did Daniel Bryan shave his beard? Either he did and I saw it on Raw or I dreamed it earlier today. It's really messing with my head since I can't remember.


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



PGSucks said:


> The next night, John Cena specifically said that Daniel Bryan beat him clean as a whistle and that his arm injury wasn't an excuse. Even then, his arm didn't even play into the finish.


as soon as i saw his username,i knew at very moment that he will be talking about the victory being clean or not.
and to answer your Q,yes he did beat cena clean but the follow up has'nt been much,it seems like beating cena has'nt done much for him cause of the bad follow up.
but i think this time next year it will be fitting to call him a topstar then(if he is booked like one),just like punk did'nt have that topstar feel before ss2012.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



cokecan567 said:


> Sorry buddy but the guy you have in your avatar (Daniel Bryan)/the guy im pretty sure your implying did not get a clean win on John Cena. Yes he did have a somewhat of a good win but it still was not 100 percent clean and besides it meant nothing because Daniel Bryan is back in the mid card in a meaningless feud. John Cena used the injury excuse during and after the match/next night on raw. Despite saying bryan won in a clean fair fight, the whole theme of RAW was basically Cena was injured and Cena even said Doctors told him not to go with the match but he did anyway. Basically from a common sense stand point Cena implied Bryan beat a 1 armed Cena.... Just saying man. Couldn't help but respond to ya. Love telling people who think Cena put Bryan over clean the real talk about the situation heh


You're such a massive Cena fanboy that you just wrote a hilarious paragraph trying to say "NO IT'S NOT CLEAN IT'S NOOOOOT" when JOHN CENA'S word the very next night was "I am not using this as an excuse. Last I was defeated cleanly in a fair fight, and the better man won". Apparently John Cena's own word isn't good enough for you, you have to make up bullshit.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Now that's an interesting podcast. Not to suggest that Austin's other podcasts haven't been interesting, it's just that I love hearing Austin talk about wrestling. Especially when it's with another veteran who loves the sport in equal measures. I'd imagine Austin will have some good advice for Bryan as well. Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

This is going to be AWESOME. :mark:

Hopefully WWE don't make D-Bry say certain things though. I wanna hear what he has to say rather than them influencing the topics/how he answers and what not


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is going to be AWESOME. :mark:
> 
> Hopefully WWE don't make D-Bry say certain things though. I wanna hear what he has to say rather than them influencing the topics/how he answers and what not


WWE aren't going to be there telling him anything. He will use common sense obviously to not whine about the company or badmouth someone, but he's had a long enough career that he will have a lot to talk about.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah I'm sure DB will have to watch what he says though, unlike SC's previous guests of honour


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Austin might be doing this just to get over with the IWC, if he wasn't already over with them.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> Austin might be doing this just to get over with the IWC, if he wasn't already over with them.


He does it for the working man, who goes to work every day because they have to pay those gimmicks they send in the mail called "bills"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



THANOS said:


> I may not be the biggest fan of Orton but I can't disagree with this. His interviews are almost always hilarious and show a personality that we never see on WWE tv, which is a shame.


Agree. Same with ADR. I can't stand ADR or Orton but their interviews outside of WWE tend to be pretty good. While I like Bryan's promos he also seems a lot more likeable in his interviews outside of WWE.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> Austin might be doing this just to get over with the IWC, if he wasn't already over with them.


Yes, Stone Cole Steve Austin is interviewing a top face in the WWE right now and someone he hasn't worked with before, because he wants to get over with some internet forum users.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Ithil said:


> Yes, Stone Cole Steve Austin is interviewing a top face in the WWE right now and someone he hasn't worked with before, because he wants to get over with some internet forum users.


Db isn't the top face right now.
And he isn't working with him, he is just interviewing him.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> Austin might be doing this just to get over with the IWC, if he wasn't already over with them.


Austin's already more over with any type of wrestling audience than Daniel Bryan ever will be. I like Bryan but Austin's one of the top three megastars this industry created.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



ruderick said:


> Austin's already more over with any type of wrestling audience than Daniel Bryan ever will be. I like Bryan but Austin's one of the top three megastars this industry created.


But there is a subset of people online who are only into Japanese/indy stuff and only watch that and don't watch WWE. I wonder if AE stars are over with them.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> Db isn't the top face right now.
> And he isn't working with him, he is just interviewing him.


Good thing I didn't say he was the top face then. I said "a top face", like Punk or Big Show is right now. And interviewing him IS working with him. He has never, to my knowledge, interacted with Bryan before, so conducting a professional interview with him is their first time working together.

"Working" does not just mean "have a wrestling match with".


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Ithil said:


> Good thing I didn't say he was the top face then. I said "a top face", like Punk or Big Show is right now. And interviewing him IS working with him. He has never, to my knowledge, interacted with Bryan before, so conducting a professional interview with him is their first time working together.
> 
> "Working" does not just mean "have a wrestling match with".


That's the first time I have read work being used in that context.

DB is a top face right now.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

I'm confused, is he interviewing a top star after Bryan or something?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

I wanna ask, both the pg and non-pg versions are to be found on the same place or are there separate sites?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Aside from bashing current talent, nothing will be off limits for Bryan. Austin just had Dusty Rhodes on his podcast and he didn't hold back at all. And Bryan isn't the type of guy to go off on people anyways and just ramble and curse up a storm.

This isn't the first time Austin had someone on that's currently working for WWE but is the first hes had an active WWE star coming on his show. Probably have many more in the future as Austin just started doing his podcast this year.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Nacho Man said:


> I'm confused, is he interviewing a top star after Bryan or something?


A top star NOT THE top star as in ONE OF


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



krai999 said:


> A top star NOT THE top star as in ONE OF


I know its not THE top star...I am still confused.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



cokecan567 said:


> Sorry buddy but the guy you have in your avatar (Daniel Bryan)/the guy im pretty sure your implying did not get a clean win on John Cena. Yes he did have a somewhat of a good win but it still was not 100 percent clean and besides it meant nothing because Daniel Bryan is back in the mid card in a meaningless feud. John Cena used the injury excuse during and after the match/next night on raw. Despite saying bryan won in a clean fair fight, the whole theme of RAW was basically Cena was injured and Cena even said Doctors told him not to go with the match but he did anyway. Basically from a common sense stand point Cena implied Bryan beat a 1 armed Cena.... Just saying man. Couldn't help but respond to ya. Love telling people who think Cena put Bryan over clean the real talk about the situation heh


:side: So a win that didn't include outside interference, Cheating, use of a weapon or any type of heel tactics isn't considered Clean to in your little world? They went one on one in a fair fight and bryan won Clean. Bryan didn't exploit Cena's injury to win


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Young Constanza said:


> :side: So a win that didn't include outside interference, Cheating, use of a weapon or any type of heel tactics isn't considered Clean to in your little world? *They went one on one in a fair fight and bryan won Clean. Bryan didn't exploit Cena's injury to win*


Cena was at a disadvantage with his arm, regardless of whether Bryan targeted it or not. 

It was not wholly fair or clean.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Will definitely check this out.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

so since you guys think that their match wasn't fair or clean, is it fair that he's been wrestling with one good arm since he's come back? and what does it say about the rest of the roster when they can't beat Cena with one good arm but Bryan can? Bryan has been the only one to do it, because Super Cena comes back in every match, including handicap matches and wins easily. He never came back against Bryan in their match, he just took a knee to the face and got knocked out for a 60 count. Basically that says that Bryan is a bad ass, and he's better than everyone else because nobody can beat Cena even with one good arm. Cena literally has been AAing guys with one bad arm and making them tap out, yet he can't beat Bryan..that tells me they're having a rematch in the future. The storyline can be that Cena has beaten everyone on the roster but the one loss that he can't stomach is that he couldn't get the job done against Bryan. So he wants a rematch to prove himself.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Nacho Man said:


> I know its not THE top star...I am still confused.


let me bring it out slow for you

Austin to interview *ONE OF THE TOP STARS *THAT TOP STAR IS *DANIEL BRYAN*

*ONE

OF 

THE

TOP

STARS

IS 

DANIEL

BRYAN*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Top star?
> 
> I was hoping for something exciting. :/


Nice!

Not really interested in this. If anything noteworthy is said and I hear about I'll give it a listen.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> I wanna ask, both the pg and non-pg versions are to be found on the same place or are there separate sites?


They should both be on podcastone.com. I used to listen to them on youtube but they seem to have stopped uploading them there. Sometimes both shows are not easy to find as he's only gone to this two show format recently so here are the links below.

First one is none PG and second one is PG. Noticed he has a none PG interview with Dusty RHodes up which I will be given a listen to in the next few days.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show 
http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



Nacho Man said:


> Cena was at a disadvantage with his arm, regardless of whether Bryan targeted it or not.
> 
> It was not wholly fair or clean.


 WEAK Argument. :StephenA2 :bs:

He was cleared to wrestle by the doctors and no one forced him to wrestle. All the wrestlers perform every night with some type of injury The Summerslam match was no different. a clean win means* no cheating, or foul play* it doesn't have a damn thing to do with whether or not someone has injury leading into a match, the idea of someone winning without cheating or interference and it not being "clean" is insane and unheard of. You act like Cena was in a coma or something :lol


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



ruderick said:


> They should both be on podcastone.com. I used to listen to them on youtube but they seem to have stopped uploading them there. Sometimes both shows are not easy to find as he's only gone to this two show format recently so here are the links below.
> 
> First one is none PG and second one is PG. Noticed he has a none PG interview with Dusty RHodes up which I will be given a listen to in the next few days.
> 
> ...


This means that there should be 2 uploads within a week, but if you look at all the uploads, they are a week apart.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> This means that there should be 2 uploads within a week, but if you look at all the uploads, they are a week apart.


There are two uploads a week. This week Wade Keller and Dusty Rhodes and so on and so on. You need to read both links. One is uploaded every Tuesday, the other every Thursday.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Oh, you must write clean in the url. Sorry, I was just going to the usual one and expecting to see both there.

I am always going to prefer non-pg. Swearing was what got Austin over in the first place and he is a lot better unrestrained.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



HitMark said:


> Oh, you must write clean in the url. Sorry, I was just going to the usual one and expecting to see both there.
> 
> I am always going to prefer non-pg. Swearing was what got Austin over in the first place and he is a lot better unrestrained.


To be honest there's not much difference between the two. Recently the better guests have been on the PG one such as Jim Ross, Colt Cabana and Joey Styles. Dusty Rhodes is the first guest since XPac that I will give a listen to.


----------



## DutchSchultz (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Top Star? :ti


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Bryan is an upper midcard star, not a ME.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

Bryan's main evented 4 straight PPVS. He's clearly a main eventer.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*

He's also going to interview Dave Meltzer. Now THAT I can't wait for.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone who says that Bryan is not one of WWE's top star is blind or just a moron.Nobody said that he is the face of the company.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JamesK said:


> Anyone who says that Bryan is not one of WWE's top star is blind or just a moron.Nobody said that he is the face of the company.


This.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Austin to Interview Top WWE Star*



InsaneHeadTrauma said:


> He's also going to interview Dave Meltzer. Now THAT I can't wait for.


Now there's a top star! Meltzer is money!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Anyone who says that Bryan is not one of WWE's top star is blind or just a moron.Nobody said that he is the face of the company.


:clap


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SASc - EP67 - Dave Meltzer is up people..listen to it right now as i type.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Bryan's on next Tuesday. Just listened to the Meltzer podcast and it was okay. Spent a lot of time talking about Pillman and Montreal Screwjob. Not much current.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

I was hoping Meltzer and Stone Cold would talk more about the talents.

I really enjoy listening to Stone Cold's work, but I would love he would go indepth with the current topics of the day.

TH


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

> - WWE Hall of Famer “Stone Cold” Steve Austin has officially invited Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson to appear on his Steve Austin Show podcast. First, Austin tweeted:
> 
> Fixing to talk to my buddy Brian Knobs of the Nasty Boys for #steveaustinshow Unleashed. Should be highly entertaining. Coming soon.
> 
> ...


http://www.sescoops.com/steve-austin-invites-rock-podcast-cesaro-section-news/


Don't think The GOAT has enough time at the moment Austin,he is too busy shooting block-buster Hollywood movies:rock4.Be happy with Nasty Boys:lol


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Atleast Austin got someone as virtually a big star as The Rock.

Rock. Austin. Hogan. ...............Knobbs.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Imagine Punk being on the podcast. :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Boots2Asses said:


> http://www.sescoops.com/steve-austin-invites-rock-podcast-cesaro-section-news/
> 
> 
> Don't think The GOAT has enough time at the moment Austin,he is too busy shooting block-buster Hollywood movies:rock4.Be happy with Nasty Boys:lol


the GOAT was on it today.

:meltzer


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Londrick said:


> Imagine Punk being on the podcast. :mark:


CM Punk was on the Marc Maron podcast last week.. its worth the listen :agree:


----------



## rebeccasnake (Oct 25, 2013)

i like it!!!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SASc - EP69 - Daniel Bryan is up people...listen to it right now as i type this out.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Austin lost the Regal interview.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Austin lost the Regal interview.


You what?

Ugh, I'm gutted! I was looking forward to that.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

He said he's gonna re do it though. Regal would be a GOAT guess on the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> SASc - EP69 - Daniel Bryan is up people...listen to it right now as i type this out.


Thank you! That's the one that's a must listen.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Regal on The Art of Wrestling with Colt Cabana is a great one, check that out if you're creaming for some Regal action.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The Bryan episode prove he's too humble for his own good. Needs to do coke and start politicking his way to the top. :hbk1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

the daniel bryan episode is not showing up on itunes for me. Any help?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> the daniel bryan episode is not showing up on itunes for me. Any help?


http://www.podcastone.com/pg/jsp/program/episode.jsp?programID=542&pid=361086


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> The Bryan episode prove he's too humble for his own good. Needs to do coke and start politicking his way to the top. :hbk1


agreed. cringed at the stuff where he said he doesn't see himself as a star etc. no wonder he's working with Bearded Sheamus and Festus w/ Hair


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> agreed. cringed at the stuff where he said he doesn't see himself as a star etc. no wonder he's working with Bearded Sheamus and Festus w/ Hair


yep, Bryan is too humble and too nice to be in this business...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

When you have your name and catchphrase chanted in segments you're not even a part of it pretty much means you're a star. Same with when you have guys like Austin, JR, Jericho, etc putting you over. I bet if you asked Bryan to name the top 10 wrestler currently he wouldn't name himself in any of the spots.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh man what a great interview...We need more people with Bryan's mindset in the WWE..


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Great great interview. I'm looking forward to more of the same.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Did Rock ever accept Austin's invite. It doesn't really seem like Rock would do.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Mr. Fister said:


> Did Rock ever accept Austin's invite. It doesn't really seem like Rock would do.


Yeah, I can see Rock doing this podcast absolutely.


----------



## nodge (Mar 13, 2013)

I was seriously impressed by Bryan Danielson's words on the environment and general social consciousness.
Who would have expected DB to articulate Darwin's principle of natural selection more correctly than 99.999% of the professional media?

Already a fan of his work in front of camera, but this interview really convinced me that he is a good person.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Daniel Bryan can't help but to bury himself on interviews. Vince's disgusted reaction resonates through the ethos.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

He's a great man. I doubt there's anyone in the business who has negative things to say about him.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just listened to the whole podcast and it was great stuff. Agree with those who say Bryan is too humble. So he's not even confident enough to consider himself a star even though he's being treated like a top guy now?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

If Bryan is not confident to be a top star then he is no way going to be a top star. He have to have the heart and confidence to do it


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

I don't see how Bryan doesn't have the conviction and confidence needed to be a top star. He's displayed it for fourteen years now. He is simply to humble to flaunt it.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Missed it. Anyone got a stream or DL link.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Byran is scared of saying something wrong and getting punished by WWE.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Steve Austin is on TALK IS JERICHO, Chris Jericho Podcast...

http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho
TIJ - EP01 - Steve Austin Pt 1


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

The Daniel Bryan one was great and so was the Jericho podcast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Austin did an interview with Meltzer right? Why isn't it on the podcast link?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nevermind. Found it on a different page. All these interviews have been great. It's easily turning into one of the best podcasts around.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Nevermind. Found it on a different page. All these interviews have been great. It's easily turning into one of the best podcasts around.


ENDORSED BY HEADLINER

I've not checked out the Jericho podcast yet but I bet it's dope!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Listened to it earlier, and it was a great interview. Now Daniel Bryan may or may not view himself as a star for what ever reason but either way the crowd being behind him is really the reason he is a star even if Bryan himself doesn't realize it. As always Daniel Bryan may be one of the nicest people in the wrestling business.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin on Jericho Podcast is must listen...great stuff from these two guys.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan knows he's great, he's just very humble and doesn't think anyone is beneath him. Awesome attitude. Never complaining, always having a great attitude is probably why he's been given opportunities..Just sucks that they don't know how to book him. At least he said Triple H actually talks to him in the back, so maybe its just Vince that doesnt like him. Its good to not have a big head when it comes to fame. You dont' want to wind up like Triple H, being hated all the time because you think you're better than everyone and you refuse to put guys over...Bryan would never refuse to put anyone over


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Kane said Hi...Bryan might be end up like Kane.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

markedfordeath said:


> You dont' want to wind up like Triple H, being hated all the time because you think you're better than everyone and you refuse to put guys over


Triple H has put many guys over. Lets See

WM XX Lost to Benoit
WM XXI Lost to Batista
WM XXII Lost to Cena
WM 27 Lost to Taker
WM 28 Lost to Taker

Bryan wont get close to HHH's success.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SASu - EP70 - Taz is up at http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436 ....check it out.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow. Daniel Bryan is even boring talking to Steve Austin. That was pathetic.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

stonefort said:


> Wow. Daniel Bryan is even boring talking to Steve Austin. That was pathetic.


Wow. Your opinion is detrimental to my sanity.


----------



## henzo (Dec 4, 2013)

Starting to rapidly lose interest in Bryan. A character overhaul is sorely needed at this point I think, much like Punk a couple years ago.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. He's an awesome human being BUT he needs a fire lit under his ass for sure. 

Hopefully Austin had a few words off air.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there a link to DL the Jericho one?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Gold Frankincense and Grrr said:


> Is there a link to DL the Jericho one?


go to *PODCASTONE dot COM* and search for *Talk Is Jericho*...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> go to *PODCASTONE dot COM* and search for *Talk Is Jericho*...


Thanks very much


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Check out who Steve's next guest is gonna be...



> *@steveaustinBSR*
> 
> Helluva talk w *@TheJimCornette* on the #steveaustinshow. Coming this Thursday. Do not miss it.


:cornette


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> Check out who Steve's next guest is gonna be...
> 
> 
> 
> :cornette


Now, this will be interesting. I'm keen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Corny tha god.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God Cornette. :mark:


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Q & A Episode.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I bet Cornette goes on to bury a bunch of people and blame them for shit instead of taking responsibility for once in his life.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

He talks about Beniot quite a bit on one of the questions.


----------



## henzo (Dec 4, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Cornette goes on to bury a bunch of people and blame them for shit instead of taking responsibility for once in his life.


Nah, if JR's appearance on Cornette's podcast is any indication, Corny is only a trash talker when he has nobody to rebut his bullshit (lapdog Court Bauer doesn't count). When a player like Ross is there, Cornette tucks his tail and is polite as can be.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

i love me some james e cornette


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> Believe it or not, Steve Austin said in a recent episode of his podcast that Vince McMahon is interested in appearing as a guest. He said they’re looking for a time they can get together to record.
> 
> Source: his podcast


Holy shit, this would be tremendous :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Listen to the latest episode of the SAS.. Kevin Steen successfully working Steve Austin about El Generico.. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet Cornette goes on to bury a bunch of people and blame them for shit instead of taking responsibility for once in his life.


liberals...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is the Cornette episode up yet? Haven't seen it.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

^ no

Kevin Steen is up.

Also part 2 of Austin on Jerichos podcast is up on both Talk is Jericho and steve austin show.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Mister Claus said:


> Is the Cornette episode up yet? Haven't seen it.


He recorded that episode but due to technical problems it Didnt air.He is going to record again with cornette.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

OH COME ALL KLEE FAITHFUL said:


> ^ no
> 
> Kevin Steen is up.
> 
> Also part 2 of Austin on Jerichos podcast is up on both Talk is Jericho and steve austin show.


The Austin interview was VERY good. You can tell Austin has a genuine passion for wrestling.

Jericho's podcast is gona be cool


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Amused me that Austin didn't quite catch what Steen was really implying with Generico/Sami Zayn.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I prefer the eps where Stone Cold is basically just shooting the bullshit off his brain rather than interviewing  talking about hunting, philosophy, he can be surprisingly deep at times.

And that's the bottom line ... because the trademark said so.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

New Episode is Up...SASu - EP74 - Jim Cornette Pt 1 
http://www.podcastone.com/program?action=viewProgram&programID=436


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin's podcast has been voted the best sports podcast of 2013.

http://www.allaccess.com/net-news/a...stone-celebrates-adam-drew-and-steve-austin-p

"The editorial team of iTUNES has selected THE ADAM & DR. DREW SHOW as the best new audio podcast of 2013. Additionally, PODCASTONE’s STEVE AUSTIN SHOW was selected as the Top Pick in the Sports/Recent Debuts category"


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty cool . I listened to his podcast with Cornette, which was great. In it they talked some old school Memphis wrestling as well, which included Sputnik Monroe. During my vacation I went to San Diego and Memphis for BFG and Raw, the Rock and Soul Museum is directly opposite the FedEx Arena where Raw was. I posted two pics from Sputnik's gear, which is in the Museum, and Cornette retweeted it, pretty awesome, hehe.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Piper's on Austin's podcast I'm listening right now it's a great listen. 

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean (in case anyone needs the link)

If anyone ever paid their dues before being a star it's Piper. Left home when he was 13. Fought for everything he ever earned.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Some great recent podcasts to get through.

Only listening to Piper now...really funny already.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim johnston is his next guest.That would be Cool.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Klee said:


> Some great recent podcasts to get through.
> 
> Only listening to Piper now...really funny already.


Only took a couple weeks but finally listened to part 2 of Piper. Both parts are spectacular, Piper is so fucking awesome.


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Stone Cold has uploaded his podcast taking calls from fans on current state of WWE.

I think this will be a very interesting podcast. He let slip he thinks they have erred with Bryan and Rumble on Tuesday so really interested in this.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.podcastone.com/embed?progID=436&pid=385574


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Good show. I am with Austin's view on pushing Bryan that if they wait to long they are going miss out on creating a genuine star and thought he would made a really good point on talking about drawing when talking to Metzler concerning other wrestlers being on the shows and it being a down period for selling out arenas etc. 

I really like how he gives his own opinions but also does not put up with any BS.

Sounds like they are going do this regularly with Austin taking fan questions on the phone and bringing Meltzer in for the last 20 minutes. It's a good format and I hope they can make it as regular as once a month.

Really enjoy listening to Austin and think he talks so much sense. He should be working within WWE.

BTW - The first caller is possibly the most stereotypical member of the IWC you could get :lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

10 Minutes in, great so far.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> :lmao


That is incredible. :lmao


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

scrilla said:


> :lmao


Lmaoooooooo


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:jordan4 :lmao thats brilliant


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is the Zeb Colter podcast online yet.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Loved Austin's podcast on Punk's walkout, Bryan's booking, Batista coming back, etc etc


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

SASu - EP90 - WWE Family...Steve Austin went to Monday Night RAW

awesome episode..


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

I love his podcast!!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Actually tuned into episode 90.

first time I've ever listened to his podcast, had heard so much about it, and I really enjoyed it. 

Will tune in weekly from now on, his just a GOAT at everything he does.


----------



## WrestlemaniaSilver (Feb 17, 2014)

Real pro, transitioned like the natural he is. Got to love the plugs he drops in


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean SASc - EP91 - John Cena WWE Superstar John Cena sits down with Steve...

it's up boys


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Actually tuned into episode 90.
> 
> first time I've ever listened to his podcast, had heard so much about it, and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Will tune in weekly from now on, his just a GOAT at everything he does.


It's worth listening to the past episodes. They are really good. The questions episode he did a couple of weeks back was similar to episode 90 in that he covered a lot of WWE opinion.

Cena is up now. I will listen to that when Raw is done.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

HELL MUTHAFUCKIN YEAH!!!

I've been on this website for a while so I'm gonna tell you something, in-case you didn't know; before I marked a little for Bryan ...............

I MaRkEd-ThE-fUcK-oUt-FoR-aUsTiN HARDCORE BABY WOOO! HOOOOOOO! Y!E!A!H! OOOOOOOH! HEEEEEEL!! YEAH!!!!!! - (falls over shaking, faints on the floor motionless in a pile of his own sweat and piss).

(Wakes up)

Ahem, sorry guys; that escalated quickly didn't it; I'm ok now, back to normal, I think. Again, sorry bout that.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

So did ya'll listen to the podcast?what did ya'll think of cena in this?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> So did ya'll listen to the podcast?what did ya'll think of cena in this?


It was really good. Cena pretty much said the WWE didn't build any new stars in the last few years which was music to my ears, because that's 100% factual.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love this show! Been following it religiously.


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> It was really good. Cena pretty much said the WWE didn't build any new stars in the last few years which was music to my ears, because that's 100% factual.


I wonder how often he said that to Vince or WWE officials.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

maybe if cena didn't bury wade barrett we would of had atleast 1 more


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

just listen to John Cena podcast with Stone Cold. Was really eye opening. Also lol at stone cold ragging on his STF. Awesome podcast.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Still waiting for the face of the WWF from late 99-03 to come on the show.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cena was a real nice interview.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Still waiting for the face of the WWF from late 99-03 to come on the show.


triple h is too busy :trips2


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Still waiting for the face of the WWF from late 99-03 to come on the show.


The G.O.A.T. is too busy starring block-buster Hollywood movies:rock4


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I am thinking that all that beer he consumes must be his collagen.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I kind of feel like Cena danced around all the questions waaay too much.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

loved how austin told him to do the stf better lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Really enjoyed it, thought Cena came across really well too.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

like how austin and cena put over cesaro i do wish austin asked some more wrestling questions lots of personal lifestyle question would like to know what new stars he sees potential in


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

As if Cena is on there. Gonna listen to this today. :austin3



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I loved the Cena episode. It's so nice to hear from the guy John Cena once in a while, man, its refreshing.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That was fascinating. Cena was more candid than I thought he would be.. The most interesting bit was when he mentioned that he always thinks about why he gets negative reactions, I never got the sense that it really bothered him that much.. I also felt he was taking subtle shots at all the guys he mentioned on that promo last week (Bryan, Cesaro, Shield) by saying that if they want to be top guys they have to go out on a limb and do things Vince may not want them to do. He never mentioned them by name but I felt it was directed at them.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

#Mark said:


> That was fascinating. Cena was more candid than I thought he would be.. The most interesting bit was when he mentioned that he always thinks about why he gets negative reactions, I never got the sense that it really bothered him that much.. I also felt he was taking subtle shots at all the guys he mentioned on that promo last week (Bryan, Cesaro, Shield) by saying that if they want to be top guys they have to go out on a limb and do things Vince may not want them to do. He never mentioned them by name but I felt it was directed at them.


Austin talk about this and now also Cena...interesting before he start talking about that subject he said many of his colleague also listen to this podcast.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I enjoyed this. Nice to hear Cena keep it 100 and he even said it when he spoke about the interview being different than the publicity interviews.

Not sure I buy that whole everyone need to take risks talk.


----------



## LawyerLarry (Feb 13, 2014)

I just started listening to Stone Cold's podcast on Sunday. So far, I've listened to the first 3 shows. I plan on listening to all of them until I get caught up.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm halfway through the Cena episode. Good stuff. Love that Austin told him to tighten up the STF. Even he knows it looks like shit on TV.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

p862011 said:


> triple h is too busy :trips2





Boots2Asses said:


> The G.O.A.T. is too busy starring block-buster Hollywood movies:rock4


:cena6


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I was really surprised with the Cena interview. Very candid. I'm really glad he acknowledged the fact that the company hasn't properly built up new stars within the last few years, and he things having the show revolve around one guy really hurt things.

And LOL and Austin telling him to tighten up his STF. This episode was done before last Monday's Raw, and I think Cena said something about Orton wanting him to tighten the STF up for their match that night.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

I loved it how Cena tried to get Austin to wrestle him for WM 31. Austin jokes about getting tickets for the show, but Cena told him he could get him backstage and even to the ring it self.

No matter how great a Punk v Austin may be, Cena v Austin is the bigger match. It's the marque that will have everyone talking and watching. That match will do mega business if it ever happened.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I loved it how Cena tried to get Austin to wrestle him for WM 31. Austin jokes about getting tickets for the show, but Cena told him he could get him backstage and even to the ring it self.
> 
> No matter how great a Punk v Austin may be, Cena v Austin is the bigger match. It's the marque that will have everyone talking and watching. That match will do mega business if it ever happened.


Cena and Austin will have one hell of Chemistry..


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

Austin new podcast with Dutch Mantell is up.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

First five minutes and he has responded to people saying he was ass kissing Cena or pandering to him or Vince paying him to say nice things about Cena. Got to love Austin. He does not take any bullshit if he says something which is unpopular with some elements of the IWC. He thinks Cena has had one of the greatest runs as a top guy and he respects him. If no one agrees with him, that's their issue and not his.

I'm no Cena fan but it's not hard to see why someone like Austin would respect him and I recognise that while wrestling is subjective, Austin probably has forgotten more about wrestling than I will ever know.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

I just fucking love Steve. My god this is beautiful to listen to. Everything about it just makes SENSE. He is an average working guy. What he says, all makes sense and you can tell he LOVES doing it.

I liked the Zeb interview but then again I like every interview. Didn't know about that murder that happened with the Intruder or whatever his name was. Disgusting bastard.....


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Austin is like audio gold, can't get enough of his shows....less Ted Fowler though plz. There's only so much ******* talk, I can handle.*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't mind Ted Fowler 3:61. Them chatting shit is pretty funny. 

What happened to the the guy that was always on his show in Los An-gel-lees?


----------



## Adrianm (Oct 28, 2012)

I enjoyed the cena interview.

Still think he comes off as a douche and a bit of a hyocrite.
Talks about bein the main event, but there have been plenty of others who have had the chance and have just fallen by the wayside

The other thing is, he's a baby face...who gets constantly booed! How can he be considered to be on one of the greatest runs ever? Thought Austin was being a right suck up!


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

ruderick said:


> Austin new podcast with Dutch Mantell is up.
> 
> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show
> 
> ...


lolsmarks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Got a long trip I have to make tomorrow, so I'll be sure to listen to the Cena one tomorrow. Or, at least as far as I can make it if it starts to go downhill. Austin has been great with these interviews, though. Would love to hear him have Vince or Rock on sometime in the future.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Steve has really mastered this craft at this point now, always entertaining. 

Rock, McMahon and Punk yet to eventually come too :mark:


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Big show interview is one of the best episodes.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, show is a cool guy. Pretty funny dude and to be fair has had a hellacious run as such a big guy.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

that match they had in London must be epic..Austin school Big Show and put Show over. it took 7 Stunner to bring Show Down. i Wonder why they didn't built up Big Show around this?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Klee said:


> Yeah, show is a cool guy. Pretty funny dude and to be fair has had a *hellacious* run as such a big guy.


I'm not the only one who has started to used Stone Cold's vocabulary in every day life. Those damn gimmicks we get in the mail called bills....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

3:16 GIMMICK STREET!

will check out that Big Show podcast in the coming days.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

The use of the word hellacious was intentional. but I have actually started saying gimmick for anything that I either don't understand or can't remember the word for it. Replacing words like "thingymajig" etc.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

Big Show says he could once bench 500 pounds for 10 reps. I don't believe that for a second.

And why can't he pronounce "Levesque". The "s" is silent you big dummy. He did the same thing in that DVD they released a while ago.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

All the new podcasts are great! Jericho with Maria Menounos, JR with Trish Stratus, and especially Austin with Big Show. Austin is so damn good i even find his ads to be entertaining! Austin mentioned he'll try to get Hunter on, and the Rock will most probably drop by 3:16 Gimmick St. just before his new movie is released.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Stone Cold's podcast.. a lot. 

Him and Jericho's shows are equally great.

I like Colt Cabanas too.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Its probably due to the backlog of podcasts I have but I rarely get to listen to the Austin show I mean I have heard certain shows the Meltzer show from the end of 2013 was great as was the Keller show even though I don't think much of Keller as a wrestling journalist. I don't like when he gets off of the wrestling and tries to do non wrestling related shows but I think his non wrestling shows are miles ahead of the Jerciho non wrestling shows those are torture to sit through


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

Austin currently has the best podcast of anyone. It's amazing to me how good he is, he had zero experience with radio before he started his show about a year ago and he has some how become one of the most easy to listen to guys out there.

The Big Show podcast is great, loved hearing Austin bitch about Show pulling his trunks up his ass :lmao


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Yet another "Stone Cold refusing to do the job" story...GREAT.


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

pleasantly surprised at how entertaining the big show episode is this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Austin's podcast is great. I really like the episodes where he takes phone calls from fans. Cool to hear Austin converse with fans back and forth. He really is good at this at such an early stage in his 'podcast career.'


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm not the only one who has started to used Stone Cold's vocabulary in every day life. Those damn gimmicks we get in the mail called bills....


Found myself in a taxi the other day discussing work and how shitty it can be then I uttered the Austinism of "Well at least it keeps the money flowing in and they still keep sending those god darned gimmicks in the mail known as bills. Pays them off"
Then at work I was talking about how I hate when people "lollygag" around in the queue when you only have limited time on your lunch break.

Thankfully I haven't started referring to people as "cats" yet though :


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed the one with the Big Show as well! Wasn't expecting it to be that good, but I'm thoroughly entertained!


----------



## _matty_ (Apr 25, 2012)

i am definitely guilty of saying "i didn't know whether to shit or wind my watch" from time to time now.


----------



## magnumj (Mar 17, 2014)

Hadn't heard about this...thanks a lot!!


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

magnumj said:


> Hadn't heard about this...thanks a lot!!


Austin's podcast is damn good. Whether he does wrestling guests, none wrestling guests or Q and A with fans. I think he is doing a fan show tomorrow.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

Hundredth Episode!

that's some accomplishment and rightfully so won best podcast of the year.

Its an Interesting Q and A.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin noted on twitter that interview with the Rock is coming Soon.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

2 interesting note from Austin Podcast EP105 with Lita. Undertaker going to be on Podcast, Kevin Nash and Austin had their discussion about HOF/Wrestlemania card which i want to hear.



StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin noted on twitter that interview with the Rock is coming Soon.


shock to me if doesn't happen but matter of when...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

apokalypse said:


> 2 interesting note from Austin Podcast EP105 with Lita. Undertaker going to be on Podcast, Kevin Nash and Austin had their discussion about HOF/Wrestlemania card which i want to hear.


:mark: fuck yeah, cannot fucking wait for this. I have been also waiting to hear Austin's thoughts on Mania. I hope Taker goes all candid about the whole final curtain too.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i wondering is this one of rare occasion Undertaker doing interview especially 30+ interviews/discussion programs.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> 2 interesting note from Austin Podcast EP105 with Lita. Undertaker going to be on Podcast, Kevin Nash and Austin had their discussion about HOF/Wrestlemania card which i want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> shock to me if doesn't happen but matter of when...


Can't wait to hear what Taker has to say about The Curtain Call


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin said He will visit taker at his ranch in Austin in about 2 weeks and record the interview.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

apokalypse said:


> 2 interesting note from Austin Podcast EP105 with Lita. *Undertaker going to be on Podcast*, Kevin Nash and Austin had their discussion about HOF/Wrestlemania card which i want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> shock to me if doesn't happen but matter of when...


:mark:

Though that's a little sad, since I think he must be really done if he's willing to be interviewed now. Hell, you could do a whole series of interviews with him given the Career he's had.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If that isn't a sign that Taker has retired, i dunno what is.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Holy fuck, Taker on Austin's podcast? I'm just... Words can't describe how hyped I am for that. Even more so than Wrestlemania. :mark:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

He needs to do a 2-3 hour podcast with taker and call it a SPECIAL, imo.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

:mark: at Taker being in Austin's PODCAST :mark:.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin with P.S Hayes is up and i'm listen to it right now... one interesting stuff he said is writers gave him a script of outline what to be said for Hogan-Rock and himself segment, Austin crumble it up throw it in the bin and said never write anything for him.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin noted on twitter that interview with the Rock is coming Soon.


We need at least 10 parts to this. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

MAKING MONEY UP IN THIS BITCH.

This is the best podcast out there, Austin is one funny dude.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

apokalypse said:


> Austin with P.S Hayes is up and i'm listen to it right now... one interesting stuff he said is writers gave him a script of outline what to be said for Hogan-Rock and himself segment, Austin crumble it up throw it in the bin and said never write anything for him.


Oh, if only all wrestlers could do that. Not even sure if they're afforded the luxury of not getting a word for word script.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> We need at least 10 parts to this. :mark: :mark: :mark:


How about it? No matter how long the episode is it's still not going to feel long enough. But I can't wait for this, I haven't checked his podcast out in a while, but I'm really looking forward to this one.:


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> Austin with P.S Hayes is up and i'm listen to it right now... one interesting stuff he said is writers gave him a script of outline what to be said for Hogan-Rock and himself segment, Austin crumble it up throw it in the bin and said never write anything for him.


:clap Man, that was funny.



Stad said:


> MAKING MONEY UP IN THIS BITCH.
> 
> This is the best podcast out there, Austin is one funny dude.


I never liked him as a wrestler (Rock fan), but this podcast has changed my opinion on him.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I fucking love Austin's podcast. Who'd have ever thought the guy we watched raising hell on Raw is War in the late nineties would be such an insightful interviewer? I could listen to Austin and Cornette talk for months.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

The best podcast at the moment. Can't wait for the Undertaker interview


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SWIG OF BEER FOR THE WORKING MAN.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

New Episode with Paul Heyman is up boys...great stuff.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Superb. Hope they talk about the streak match and Mania in general.

Has Austin talked about Mania yet on his podcast?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Superb. Hope they talk about the streak match and Mania in general.
> 
> Has Austin talked about Mania yet on his podcast?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think this interview was recorded 2-3 days before Mania.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> I think this interview was recorded 2-3 days before Mania.


Thanks mate. Has Austin recorded his thoughts on Mania yet?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Austin Mania Review going to be on Thursday Show because of profanity so he can be himself more and i believe Wade Keller go to be a guest. 

is it me? i find Heyman and Austin doesn't have that chemistry like other guys...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent. Looking forward to this week's show. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

So the latest show is titled "WWE's Paul Heyman *Pt 2*". Where is Pt 1? Is this just titled Pt 2 because Austin has had him on in the past?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Part I with Heyman is one the Family Friendly Edition of the show

Tuesdays- Family Friendly :austin

Thursdays- Unleashed :austin2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kasabian said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Part I with Heyman is one the Family Friendly Edition of the show
> 
> ...


Thanks. Grabbed Part One the other day, so ill DL Part 2 now and listen later. :mark:


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

Man his interview with Paul Heyman was off the freaking chain!!!!!

Love me some Paul E


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

I've heard half the Heyman interview and it is the best podcast i've heard. I thought the ones with Regal, Cornette and Mantel/Colter were fucking awesome but this is a different level.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

These two podcasts were simply brilliant! Could have listened to another five hours of these two 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait to hear these.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm slowly catching up, I'm 2 behind on both podcasts now. I added JRs podcast to my list of shows and just havinbg that extra show a week to listen to (and with jericho going 2x a week) it's really fecked me up, I used to be on time, sometimes listening to shows twice in between updates, but since them 2 (and reasons meaning I went a couple days without listening to anything) I now have like 25+ shows to listen to on all my podcasts lol but I do like to keep up with Austins and while the rest have 4+ shows to listen to, Austins only have 2 on each.
Anyway, Added JRs but really haven't taken to it. THe guy is an amazing broadcaster but I just can't connect to his podcast. It's so slow and boring and I find his "lectures" at the start tedious. Like he is giving a class talk to WWE and TNA about how to succeed "TNA need to be an..alternative...to WWE. The talent need to...believe...what they are saying if they want to go anywhere in the business. For a belt to...mean something...it has to be defended. A heel needs to be...hated to go ... over." So yea, I dropped it after the Lita update when he just came across creepy and awkward (dare I say drunk?) and thought, feck this. I've heard her chat to Jericho and she is on Austins. I can do without JR perving on her lol
Look forward to the Heyman chats.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

> - Speaking of Bischoff, Steve Austin noted on the latest episode of The Steve Austin Show: Unleashed that Bischoff will be a guest on an upcoming episode of his podcast.


this is going to be very interesting considering the relation that these 2 had in the past.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Man I loved those 2 episodes w/ Heyman. I could listen those 2 talk for hours & hours & hours & hours and not get tired of them. :austin :heyman


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Was brilliant, Heyman is absolutely amazing in shoots - Ive watched all of his and they never get boring I could listen to him all day really


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Heyman is a sleazy salesman, a good one though. Scumbag through and through


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

The 2 episodes with Heyman were awesome. I heard him say on the PW Livecast last week he wants Vince on and Vince has agreed to do it, that will be a must listen without a doubt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> The 2 episodes with Heyman were awesome. I heard him say on the PW Livecast last week he wants Vince on and Vince has agreed to do it, that will be a must listen without a doubt


Really? Aw man, CANNOT wait :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:vince3: What are ya doin' around 7am on Wednesday?

:heyman: I dunno, probably going to slee...

 LET'S MEET THEN!

I'm in stiches. Best Austin podcast guest yet... :lmao


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Austin vs Mr fly part 2 is on next thursday. Only Austin can make a fly look like a threat


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Isn't he interviewing Taker soon? Has he said any more on that, or when The Rock will be on?


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Rocks interview is scheduled before his Movie release(hercules).


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Eric bischoff is the guest on coming tuesday.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Keen for the Bischoff one.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah, when is 'Taker gonna be on? I'm waiting for that one.

The Paul Heyman ones were hilarious. 7am on Wednesday, lol Vince the cokehead.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Eric bischoff is the guest on coming tuesday.


Talk about dem ECW promos. :


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Heyman Part 1 and 2 were grand :lel 

Bischoff should be fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bischoff. :mark:


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Eric Bischoff Pt. 1 is up.










:mark:

http://www.podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome. Going to listen to the Bischoff entry over the weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

Part 2 of bischoff is up.Quite good they cover wcw,nwo hogan and nash as bookies and what went behind the scenes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Does Bishoff discuss the current product at all in these podcasts?


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Does Bishoff discuss the current product at all in these podcasts?


Not much. Mostly WCW stuff.


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

There's a new Jericho Podcast with Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bischoff :mark:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Will there be a 'non family version' today anyone know?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

It is Thursday brother. Let's hope so...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Any hope for that rumoured Rock one?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

A$AP said:


> Any hope for that rumoured Rock one?


This guy thinks it'll be sometime before July this year. 



StonecoldGoat said:


> Rocks interview is scheduled before his Movie release(hercules).


I bloody hope it's soon, gonna be so good to hear the two of them chew the fat.


----------



## RobVanRyberg (Feb 3, 2014)

Anyone else have this with Bischoff part 2?
Halfway through Austin wrapped the show up saying he'll be back unleashed with Bischoff next Thursday the outro music played and then it came back on like a new episode like its 2 episodes in 1?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Bischoff interview, Part 1 is the 'Family version', and Part 2 is the 'Unleashed version'?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep and part 2 is up now. I just finished listening to it. Next week is Part 3, Austin is going to talk to Bischoff about the Attitude era.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Bischoff Q and A is up. really good Interview. They discuss bret hart ,flair and Goldberg in detail


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool. I'll give that a DL later. Part 3 should be up Thursday shouldn't it?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## PotatoSmasher (Sep 14, 2012)

RobVanRyberg said:


> Anyone else have this with Bischoff part 2?
> Halfway through Austin wrapped the show up saying he'll be back unleashed with Bischoff next Thursday the outro music played and then it came back on like a new episode like its 2 episodes in 1?


It was like that when I downloaded it the first time, it was jumbled up and incomplete.

Re-downloaded and everything was fixed.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

part 4 and last part of Eric bischoff. They mostly talk about attitude era.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Just realised The Steve Austin Show has been going for well over a year. 

:hb

Wow, I'm slow.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Klee said:


> Just realised The Steve Austin Show has been going for well over a year.
> 
> :hb
> 
> Wow, I'm slow.


Me too.

It feels like it's only been a couple of months at best.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

this is the best wrestling podcast and the only one that I don't skip. Makin' money up in this bitch!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

"Sip of coffee for the working man"

If I have a cup of coffee at work and he says that, I :mark: the fuck out and take a sip like a boss.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you stone cold this podcast gets me through my 40 hr work week ..the sad part is I have listened to just about every damn show 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

sbuch said:


> Thank you stone cold this podcast gets me through my 40 hr work week ..the sad part is I have listened to just about every damn show
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Same here, running out now and the only ones left are older where he's just shooting the shit on his own.

Apparently Triple H is going to be on the show in the next few weeks... http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0517/576145/triple-h-on-steve-austin-show/


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Listened from Episode 1 and I think some of the best episodes are the earlier ones where he is just shootin' the shit on his own. Word of the Day, Steve Austin vs The Fly, Cuchitronic 8000, PediMani and getting blackheads squeezed by some angry woman, Scrubber on a stick, Even when he had his dog put down and decided to get Moolah...I feel like I'm along for the ride with Steve. EVen when he had Mo on the show as his sound guy and they would just banter for an episode with each other...not sure what ever happened to him. Just got told he decided to move on to pasture new.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

What I like about this is his random ass stories about his regular life. Every week he talks about getting his wife on the show and the same reason is given yet he always forgets why but then remembers quickly lol. Them chairshots as he says.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Big van vader is the Latest Guest.

Apparently its the fist of many appearances


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Love Vader. This is gonna be great.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Any word on when Taker is going to be on the podcast? Austin said after Wrestlemania, still waiting for it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool. Ill listen later, probably still grab Thursday's too.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Captain Ed said:


> Any word on when Taker is going to be on the podcast? Austin said after Wrestlemania, still waiting for it.


I don't think that will happen anytime soon.. He hasn't said anything though..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there going to be a part 2 for Vader? I know James Storm is on the Thursday edition.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

The Hitman said:


> Is there going to be a part 2 for Vader? I know James Storm is on the Thursday edition.


Next Tuesday?

I love it. Vader is one of my favorites.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Socko316 said:


> Next Tuesday?
> 
> I love it. Vader is one of my favorites.


 Great.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought the second Vader part would be on today.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I love listening to Austins podcast. I feel as if I always learn something plus the visuals I get when he talking about his rats

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Rosses & jerichos seem pretty good plus they do other then just wrestlers which is cool 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Jim ross Is the Guest host. Episode is Up.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

lol. JR kept burying Austin unintentionally with the "cool heel" shit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vince Russo will be a guest and will be recording with Steve tomorrow. Date when it will be posted TBD.

This is gonna be GREAT. Can't wait. Russo also said he would be doing JR's in the summer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

*Show just went live this morning.*


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

can't be bothered to listen just yet - any use?


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



reilly said:


> can't be bothered to listen just yet - any use?


...sure, if you want to hear Vince Russo be interviewed by Steve Austin then there's plenty of use.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



ViolentRiC said:


> ...sure, if you want to hear Vince Russo be interviewed by Steve Austin then there's plenty of use.


:lel *Russo comes in around the 20 minute mark.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Love Austin's podcast usually so ill give this a listen.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



ViolentRiC said:


> ...sure, if you want to hear Vince Russo be interviewed by Steve Austin then there's plenty of use.


im not that dedicated of a wrestling fan to know much about Russo - all i know is he was a writer for the attitude era?? and he gets shit on alot by people here.

I was asking the question to see if its worthwhile listening to the interview as some interviews - even with people who are well known can be a tad tedious and not interesting.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

They really did end when it was getting good. Part 2 next week should have a ton of good stuff.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



reilly said:


> im not that dedicated of a wrestling fan to know much about Russo - all i know is he was a writer for the attitude era?? and he gets shit on alot by people here.
> 
> I was asking the question to see if its worthwhile listening to the interview as some interviews - even with people who are well known can be a tad tedious and not interesting.


Okay fair enough I was being unnecessarily facetious, it just seemed like an odd question to me but then I assume people know who Russo is and what they can expect.

Yeah Vince was one of two writers during the attitude era (the other being Ed Ferrara) and while his 'crash TV' booking style of:


emphasis on the soap opera aspect
shock viewers with constant surprises/swerves to keep them tuned in
shock viewers with lewd/censor stretching happenings because controversy creates cash (a Bischoff quote)
downplay the wrestling element
run ins and unclean finishes galore
complicated match outcomes (guy runs out, ref bump, two more guys run out, 1st guy takes out 2nd guy, 3rd guy switches places while ref is down, 2nd guy's manager gets involved...) also known as 'overbooking'

...played a significant role in WWF's popularity in the Attitude Era but how big of a role it played (and how it would have played out without Vince McMahon to have the final say, tweak ideas, and veto others) compared to the amazing talent roster they had, McMahon as a heel authority figure for first time etc. is the subject of much debate to this day.

Like the once very popular Jerry Springer show, his crash TV style was a smash hit for a while but had a very short shelf life and suffered from the 'constantly push things further and crazier until the audience is numb and you can no longer get a reaction by doing what worked five years ago' syndrome. Many of us (my 14 y/o self included) were too busy enjoying the wild ride at the time while veteran bookers like Jim Cornette saw the impending nose dive coming.

Russo pointed to these years of great success and took credit for it, which was a plausible theory, and took over booking in WCW during 2000 - this turned out to be not crash TV but simply a train wreck and this is when general opinion of him plummeted. Pick out any episode of Nitro from the Russo years and it'll save me explaining.

He then went on to work for TNA on and off and yet despite this, some fans still wonder if the Attitude Era could be brought back today. Most people here have a strong appreciation for the wrestling part of...wrestling and Vince's philosophy is that you can draw a bigger audience if you cater primarily to people who don't like wrestling.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

:mark:


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

The Jerry Springer of wrestling. Glad he is gone.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



ViolentRiC said:


> Okay fair enough I was being unnecessarily facetious, it just seemed like an odd question to me but then I assume people know who Russo is and what they can expect.
> 
> Yeah Vince was one of two writers during the attitude era (the other being Ed Ferrara) and while his 'crash TV' booking style of:
> 
> ...


Ok thanks.
Sounds like quite an interesting guy!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Vince russo episode is up


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

First interview with Russo was nothing special IMO.

Looks like they are saving everything good for Thursday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah, the Russo interview didn't get good until the end. Part two is always better.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



reilly said:


> Ok thanks.
> Sounds like quite an interesting guy!


*Very! Part 2 is looking to be much better. You aren't missing much.*
*
Strongest segment: Russo talking about how he lobbied for Austin to get microphone time. Vince didn't want to give him a chance at first.*


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*



The Reigns Train said:


> *Very! Part 2 is looking to be much better. You aren't missing much.*
> *
> Strongest segment: Russo talking about how he lobbied for Austin to get microphone time. Vince didn't want to give him a chance at first.*


I wonder where all the people are who post that Stone Cold put himself over :ti
"but but but he already cut great promos in ECW"
that is irrelevant. You can be the love child of Austin and The Rock, if the new promotion gives you a retarded gimmick and a manager who does the talk for you it doesn't matter how great you was in WCW or ECW.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

Many people will shot on the edgy over the top stuff he produced during the AE but even still, it wasn't Katie Vick or HLA or a live sex celebration. 


His WCW years are a huge blemish on his and everyone involved's records.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

As soon as I get the chance tonight, I'm going to take a listen.


----------



## Ace Amoeba (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

I really need to catch up on the Steve Austin Show. Going into this particular episode blindly I'd imagine he's have fond memories of Russo as he was the guy writing when Austin became a top level talent. Imma listen to it now and I'll be back here.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

Love the Steve Austin show. He always seems to grab a good interview out of people, be them boring or the fact that Austin had heat with them (Bischoff) he puts it aside and has a few beers with them and as he says shoots the breeze.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

Will listen to this later on.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Steve Austin Interviews Vince Russo*

Ironically, I like Russo when he's not booking. He makes some great points.

- Vic


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesting. Cant wait for part 2!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

anyone listen to Russo on Austin podcast? i'm kind of on the side with Russo with booking..look at the current product right now Vince Mcmahon got no freaking clue need Russo steering him or being idea man.

i don't know if Russo telling the truth or not but based on current product i can say possible, is Russo full of himself?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Former WWE writer Court Bauer on Steve Austin Show*

That was a real cool episode. I like and agree with his "constructive criticism" on whats wrong with Raw and other current shows. His story about Heymen sucks, I would feel so mad if a guy I looked up to pulled that things he did on him


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE writer Court Bauer on Steve Austin Show*

Who the hell is Court Bauer?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Former WWE writer Court Bauer on Steve Austin Show*



KingLobos said:


> Who the hell is Court Bauer?


Former WWE writer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Former WWE writer Court Bauer on Steve Austin Show*



KingLobos said:


> Who the hell is Court Bauer?


Former WWE writer and former promoter of Major League Wrestling, now works for ROH. Hosts a weekly (with additional shows on their VIP site, $15 a year. Good bargain.) show with Konnan, who is INSANE (in a good way), completely hilarious, and MSL, who is this other guy who they constantly bury (in a non serious way). Konnan's new gimmick is blowing a kazoo every time MSL says something stupid, if you follow the show, it's classic.

If you've never heard an MLW podcast you're missing out, it's good times. They don't talk just about wrestling, they talk a lot about movies, music, pop culture, politics, etc. Listen to an episode or two solely for Konnan, at least.






Didn't know Court was on Austin's show, I'll check it out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hey guys, part 2 of Russo is up!*

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Vince russo part 2 is up..Much better than first episode . discuss montreal screwjob , working with Austin , JR and owens death.

EDIT : oops didnt know was already posted


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

is Russo so full of himself when he discuss during the time he work in WWF/E? sound like he's a savior the man behind it all...


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

If he was the head writer he would sorta be the guy controlling the horses

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shamrock interview is very emotional to listen to. He was always one of my favorites from the AE. And listening about him growing up is tough. Highly recommend it to any Shamrock fan.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Im glad someone talked with shamrock. I hope they cover his UFC & WWF days in part 2. 
I really wanna hear about Royce Gracie & Dan severn & early ufc

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Shamrock interview is very emotional to listen to. He was always one of my favorites from the AE. And listening about him growing up is tough. Highly recommend it to any Shamrock fan.


Just listening to this now and wow. Dude's had a legit hard motherfuckin life. A history of child abuse, child crime, foster homes, homelessness etc etc. Harsh harsh story.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

It's one reason why I respect him so much even though his wrestling career was just ok

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Listened to part 2 of shamrock & it was really good learned some stuff about shamrock & I respect the guy even more now & he even said pro wrestling is harder then UFC which was awesome & glad someone who done both said that

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Its the 300th episode of his podcast. Kevin nash is the guest host. the amount of guests and star power he had on his podcast is staggering. his to and fro with mo and ted fowler, opening up a can of whoop ass on big rats in his ranch , his epic battles with a fly and his memorable meni pedi episodes there is no podcast like the steve austin show.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Its the 300th episode of his podcast. Kevin nash is the guest host. the amount of guests and star power he had on his podcast is staggering. his to and fro with mo and ted fowler, opening up a can of whoop ass on big rats in his ranch , his epic battles with a fly and his memorable meni pedi episodes there is no podcast like the steve austin show.


Another favorite bit that had me laughing my ass off was the one about the sasquatch pussy:


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've still got 3 episodes to catch up on before I get there but I am HYPED~!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the way Austin says " I am a Global Icon and a national Treasure" :austin

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

Steve austin vs lochness monster in Q and A has to be one of the funniest shit I heard in a while.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't been listening to Austin's podcast in awhile. Has he said recently on his pocast that he was going to interview the undertaker soon? He said he asked taker if he would do his podcast during wm weekend and taker said yes but it hasn't happend yet. Does anybody know if it will happen soon?


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats what im waiting on. Honestly I think it should be a 4 parter Like bischoffes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Austin & Taker podcast would be godly kada


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I haven't been listening to Austin's podcast in awhile. Has he said recently on his pocast that he was going to interview the undertaker soon? He said he asked taker if he would do his podcast during wm weekend and taker said yes but it hasn't happend yet. Does anybody know if it will happen soon?


taker podcast hasn't happened yet but he will be recreating the wm 17 match vs the rock by doing commentary the whole match on his thursday's unleashed show. :austin


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Man, that Stacy broad never needs to be on another podcast. She is soooooooooooo annoying.


----------



## dimebag401k (Oct 15, 2014)

I love his podcast... and his interview with lesnar about a month ago during the build up to night of champions sold the match better than wwe ever could.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> taker podcast hasn't happened yet but he will be recreating the wm 17 match vs the rock by doing commentary the whole match on his thursday's unleashed show. :austin


That was awesome. If somebody didn't listen to it yet GO LISTEN TO IT


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The wm17 play by play was awesome. I got to listen to it while watching the match itself.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> The wm17 play by play was awesome. I got to listen to it while watching the match itself.


I did the same exact thing. You can tell he was having fun with it. He was right about his pop.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

Great conversation With ric flair.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Steve austin goes back and does commentary on his wrestlemania 13 match. Very much the same format as he did with his earlier episode of wm17 match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Steve austin goes back and does commentary on his wrestlemania 13 match. Very much the same format as he did with his earlier episode of wm17 match.


:mark:

Somebody should make a video with the match + Austin's commentary.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got done with it. Its even better than the previous one. Unlike the previous commentary he commentates throughout the match. I watched the match mute while listening to austin's commentary.

It was like listening to a director speak his mind as each scene folds. Great listen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Steve austin goes back and does commentary on his wrestlemania 13 match. Very much the same format as he did with his earlier episode of wm17 match.


OMFG!!!!!! :mark: I'm on that straight away, was hoping he'd do this one too.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

did Austin not do a commentary about his first blood match with Kane?
has any one got a link? i cant find it


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

reilly said:


> did Austin not do a commentary about his first blood match with Kane?
> has any one got a link? i cant find it


Austin never recorded such podcast.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

StonecoldGoat said:


> Austin never recorded such podcast.


i could have sworn i read somewhere that it was something he was doing/going to do?

no? awwww man bummer ive always wanted to know Austins thoughts on Kane - he never says anything about him.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

reilly said:


> i could have sworn i read somewhere that it was something he was doing/going to do?
> 
> no? awwww man bummer ive always wanted to know Austins thoughts on Kane - he never says anything about him.


He mentions working with kane in one of his recent Q and A podcasts. Its episode 163


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

ok i will check that out - thanks.

it hard sometimes just to keep up with the podcasts as i dont get much time to lisen to them


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't wait to hear it although I wish he would have waited until he was able to call it with Bret Hart


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wonder when Austin is going to do an interview with the Undertaker.

Didn't he say he would do one with him after Wrestlemania 30 was over?


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

going over mania 17 with the rock was much better IMO.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Wonder when Austin is going to do an interview with the Undertaker.
> 
> Didn't he say he would do one with him after Wrestlemania 30 was over?


At the end of the podcast Austin says he has great guests lined up in near future but cant give away the names in case they dont show up.

Hopefully thats an undertaker or rock hint.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe he'll try and get Undertaker on after WM31, as there is still speculation on him appearing there.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Every guy in NXT (and any fan who really likes wrestling) should listen to that WM13 podcast. Fabulous insight on how to tell a story and how to play the crowd from one of the best wrestlers ever in terms of in-ring psychology. God knows there's a critical lack of storytelling in most of today's matches.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

bill apter from PWI magazine is up. 

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show

Austin noted that he will be interviewing bray wyatt tomorrow which will be up on upcoming tuesday


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just listened to the episode where Austin talks about his WM13 match against Bret, while watching the match.

Such an awesome podcast. And that match is so damn great too. Top-5 in WWE history. 

:bow Austin & Bret!


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Bray wyatt episode is up.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did Austin say anything on the Sting debut? Unable to get Tuesdays edition atm.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

One of them was eating chips during the podcast or something, and it was highly annoying. :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Bray wyatt episode is up.


:mark:


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

StonecoldGoat said:


> http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean
> 
> Bray wyatt episode is up.


Loved this.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brock said:


> Did Austin say anything on the Sting debut? Unable to get Tuesdays edition atm.


Nah he does a few plugs and then just goes into the Bray interview then at the end he talks about the May 5th 2014 Shield vs Wyatt match that he watched on the Network for Match of the Week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Nah he does a few plugs and then just goes into the Bray interview then at the end he talks about the May 5th 2014 Shield vs Wyatt match that he watched on the Network for Match of the Week


Hope he does next week, like to get his thoughts. Surprised he didn't say anything about it though.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

these podcasts (as well as jericho's & jr's) help make my four hour weekend trips blow by. love them!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is it true he did an interview with Rollins?

EDIT: Oh, nevermind, That was Jericho's podcast. Awesome.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Listened to the episode last night where he did a breakdown of the Rock match from WM17 while watching it and it was awesome and went by pretty fast. Just nice to hear him give the idea behind every move made and even bring up how they used objects to add more blood because Rock's first bladejob was pretty weak and more was needed.

I also like how he pointed out near the end that when A holds B for C to hit them with a chair or another object, B usually ducks and C hits A instead because it's been true 99.9% of the time, except in this particular case where Austin held Rock for Vince to hit him with a wicked chair shot, no ducking or anything.

Will also check out the one with Bret from WM13, hopefully he does more of these because it's pretty fun.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Enjoyed the episode with Bray, thought he came across really well and I'm looking forward to part 2 next week

The Vince episode intrigues me just to see how they handle it, I assume they talk about Austin/McMahon for a good portion and I doubt we get much on the expansion and end of territories and I can pretty much guarantee we don't get the what's up with you and Savage question. Still should be interesting to hear what is talked about and it is a great idea for the network


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there any site that does summaries of these podcasts?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Here is Wrestlemania 13 Austin vs Bret, synced with Austin's podcast commentary: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2...restlemania-13-with-austin-s-commentary_sport


Here is Austin vs Rock Wrestlemania 17 with Austin's commentary synced to video: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/kMcfC3J816uj4N96p2u


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

http://whatculture.com/wwe/vince-mcmahon-primed-answer-cm-punk-question-steve-austin-special.php



> CM Punk is set to be the major talking point of Stone Cold Steve Austin’s interview with Vince McMahon on WWE Network tonight.
> Bryan Alvarez of Wrestling Observer Radio believes that Austin will ask McMahon about Punk’s exit issues, but in a manner that doesn’t reference last week’s specific Punk interview with Colt Cabana. Alvarez thinks that McMahon will respond to the Punk issue with a brief and politically correct statement.


Punk screwed Punk :vince2


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

http://wwww.wwwewwe.com/rumours



> Mister Abigail from the wrestling forum believes that Austin might possibly could conduct the podcast from the back of a unicorn or salamander. Vince will perhaps confess that once in the 80's, an angel give him what might have been what insiders think could have been a screwdriver.


Believe that. :connery


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

*:wow. I'm impressed that Vince even has the balls to address it.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Santa Banks said:


> *:wow. I'm impressed that Vince even has the balls to address it.*


Especially 2014 Vince. Sure 1999 Vince would of ranted for 15 minutes about it. But now he doesn't have the lets roll with it attitude he had back in the day. Maybe hes mellowed out in his 60s


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

This build to WrestleMania 31 is good, huh?


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Santa Banks said:


> *:wow. I'm impressed that Vince even has the balls to address it.*


Dont be.

Vince has balls. He always has. Hes not afraid to do or say shit

Looking forward to it


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I hope Vince McMahon buries the living shit out of Cm Punk.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Especially 2014 Vince. Sure 1999 Vince would of ranted for 15 minutes about it. But now he doesn't have the lets roll with it attitude he had back in the day. Maybe hes mellowed out in his 60s


And of course Austin being the "independent no BS straight-shooter" will protect Vince as much as possible by avoiding any mentions to the podcast. It's funny that the real life Austin is the opposite of the Texas Rattlesnake.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I doubt Vince will address it, he will just sidetrack it to how great the WWE doctors are. Also he better fucking ask about Macho Man. Tomorrow night will be the deciding factor on how much I respect Austin as an interviewer. PRESS THAT SHIT STONE COLD.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Punk screwed Punk. I don't have sympathy whatsoever for phil brooks


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



BruceLeGorille said:


> Punk screwed Punk. I don't have sympathy whatsoever for phil brooks


Cool man!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

opcorn


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Nah that's too good to be true


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Even tho Vince saying "punk screwed punk" would be great I feel it would be better if HHH was the one who says it cause HHH hated punk not so much Vince


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Santa Banks said:


> *:wow. I'm impressed that Vince even has the balls to address it.*


He has balls the size of grapefruits


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

$9.99


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I really hope this entire thing with Punk and the WWE is not a work.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

"Punk took his ball and went home." :vince2

pretty much what I'm expecting.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> $9.99


BUY OUR NETWORK


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

*Vince already has his statements set, you're not going to hear anything worthy.*


----------



## Aniking (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

"What Punk received was never enough and he chose to leave the company. The WWE is a collective, it doesn't revolve around one man and it will continue on without Punk. Next question."


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Hope he doesn't hold back, I really want Vince's real feelings on the matter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I expect him to give a PC answer, but this could get interesting.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

If there's one thing that :vince has got, it's balls. LIKE GRAPEFRUITS, DAMMIT


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Jimshine said:


> If there's one thing that :vince has got, it's balls. LIKE GRAPEFRUITS, DAMMIT


Not anymore unfortunately, he'll probably tell Austin to avoid the subject completely

Is this going to be exclusively on the Network? How will people in the UK listen?


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Vince never answer questions about cause of the death of past WWE wrestlers like Owen Hart, Chris Benoit. Why do anyone think he will answer about Punk especially since he is alive to shoot back whatever Vince will say on Thursday(next Colt podcast)?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

What is it with podcasts being more entertaining than the WWE product itself lately? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I sure it will be as groundbreaking as the statement WWE released to Yahoo! Sports about their doctors and wellness plan unk2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

dreading the vince circle jerk on here tomorrow


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Vince won't say shit, he'll drop a PC reply and leave it at that. He knows if he says anything inciteful Punk will go off on one in part 2 and the ensuing shitstorm would hurt the company.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Stone cold will be asking vince about cm punk. 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/exclusive-interview-stone-cold-steve-austin-december-2014-26854469/page-2

"WWE.COM: What is the one thing you want Mr. McMahon to have to answer on your live podcast on WWE Network?

AUSTIN: Nothing is off limits. There’s a line that I won’t cross, but that’s for my standards — nothing that WWE has told me. There are many things I’d like to ask him. I’d like to know what’s going on with CM Punk. I’d like to know how Daniel Bryan’s health is. I’d like to know whose idea it was in Atlanta [that made me] take my ball and go home in 2002. I reacted the worst way possible, but I want to know who came up with that masterpiece of an idea. Guys like me come along very seldom in the wrestling business. You can count ’em on a couple of fingers."


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

He's gonna offer him an ironclad contract to return.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Austin: Well Vince, got any words about Punks podcast? Any comments about what he said?

Vince: CM Punk, while you lay on your couch at home, hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can with your Staph Infection, I want you to listen to me and hear me out goddamnit.

I want you to digest this because before I leave in 5 Minutes with my private Jet, I have a lot of things that my genetic Jackhammer wants to get off my bulging chest. Punk, I hope you're watching this at home, for only 9,99!

I don’t hate you, Punk. I don’t even dislike you that much, you didn't fuck me over for half a Million like Jarrett did, my doctors just fucked you over. I do like you a tiny little bit. However I don't like you more than I like most people in the back. Why couldn't you be a little more like Roman Reigns?

I hate this idea that you’re the best. Because you’re not. Austin is the best (Austin giggles). I’m the best in the world at my Job, beeing the CEO of World Wrestling Entertainment. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am and that’s kissing AJ Lees little pancake ass.

You’re as good as kissing AJ Lee’s ass as Daniel Bryan was. I don’t know if you’re as good as Dolph Ziggler though. He’s a pretty good ass kisser. Always was and still is. Btw, you mad I'm going to book her in yet another relationship angle? Yeah you're mad.

I am the best CEO in the world.

I’ve been the best since day one when I inherited this company. And I’ve been vilified and hated since that day because my dad saw something in me that nobody else wanted to admit. That’s right, I’m a Daddys guy. You know who else was a Daddys Guy? NOBODY that's why I bought all the terriotories lololol. 

I’ve grabbed so many of Vincent K. McMahon Sr. tips on how to run the WWE that it’s finally dawned on me that there just that, they’re completely imaginary. The only thing that’s real is me and the fact that day in and day out, for almost thirty years, I have proved to everybody in the world that I am the best on the microphone, on doing PR, in the office doing business, even on commentary! Nobody can touch me!

Speaking of PR, gotdammit why the fuck did you have to bust our medical staff so hard?

And yet no matter how many times I prove it, I’m not on your lovely little 70s retro shows. I’m not on the frontpage of Time Magazine. I’m only on one crappy show on the USA Network, beeing my own lol. I’m not on the poster of WrestleMania. I’m far too briefly on the signature that’s produced at the start of the show. But the fact of the matter is, I should be an even bigger deal.

This isn’t sour grapes. But the fact that I'm barely making money off your merch anymore makes me sick!

Oh hey, let me get something straight. Those of you who are watching the WWE Channel right now, you are just as big a part of me firing Punk as anything else. Because you’re the ones chanting CM Punk whenever AJ Lee is in the ring. You’re the ones that buy those cheap 1 Dollar Punk merch that I don't even wanna sell anymore. And then at five in the morning at the airport, you try to ask questions when Punk is coming back before my security guards take care of you.

Hey, Dixie Carter, how you doing?

The reason I fired you is the WWE Universe. Because even after you're gone, the WWE Universe is still going to pour money into this company. You were just a spoke on the wheel. The wheel is going to keep turning and I'm glad you were so rational to at least understand that. I'm going to make money despite myself. I'm a Millionaire now by the way. You know why I'm a billionaire? Because I surround myself with people from the Kiss My Ass Club like Kevin Dunn and John Laurinaitis, who are telling me everyday what I want to hear, and I’d like to think that maybe this company will better after CM Punk becomes irrelevant so we won't have any PR Nightmares anymore.

Let me tell you a personal story about CM Punk alright. he does this whole "Straight-Edge" Thing...he (gets cut of by Austin)

Austin: Well Vince we ain't got all day you crazy son of a bitch, time to call it a day. Thanks for tuning in WWE Universe! And don't forget to watch the CM Punk documentary later tonight!


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I would love to see Vince shoot on CM Punk, Bret Hart style. 

"I didn't screw Punk. Punk screwed Punk!"

It'll never happen, but it would be amazing to see him go off for 10 minutes saying everything all the detractors have been saying.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Loudness said:


> Austin: Well Vince, got any words about Punks podcast? Any comments about what he said?
> 
> Vince: CM Punk, while you lay on your couch at home, hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can with your Staph Infection, I want you to listen to me and hear me out goddamnit.
> 
> ...



LOL!

The question I want answered - how will you feel when in the Raw after wrestlemania, when Reigns gets shat upon for defeating Lesnar. What will be you most hated chant of the night? You can't wrestle? Pretty boy not so tough?


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> Especially 2014 Vince. Sure 1999 Vince would of ranted for 15 minutes about it. But now he doesn't have the lets roll with it attitude he had back in the day. Maybe hes mellowed out in his 60s


1999 Vince would have addressed it immediately and we would have moved on from it already. Look how fast we got over Bret (okay, it took Canada a few extra years, but the rest of the world was over it) because they addressed it openly and quickly. 

WWE has to attack this now. Officially. Punk said some pretty damning things about the company, and they may very well be true. I think Punk finally clearing the air will swing public favor in his direction, and if WWE doesn't respond back it might blow up in their faces.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Aniking said:


> "What Punk received was never enough and he chose to leave the company. The WWE is a collective, it doesn't revolve around one man and it will continue on without Punk. Next question."


Pretty much.


----------



## anorir (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Let's see if Vinny Mac still has any balls left.

And Austin too, huge HUGE fan of his and all he is done but please don't try to BS the fans, avoid the topics EVERYONE wants to hear about and just talk ramblings about the Attitude-era and shit like that.

C'mon Vince, show the world you haven't gone into a complete senile old-grandpa.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Aniking said:


> "What Punk received was never enough and he chose to leave the company. The WWE is a collective, it doesn't revolve around one man and it will continue on without Punk. Next question."


It doesn't revolve around one man? I could have sworn that it did.:cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :supercena


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

How does a "punk screwed punk" answer applies to this situation ? CMpunk left the company and earned a shitload of money while doing it . He is set for life and wants nothing with the crapfest that is called wwe . Enjoy your cenas and roman reigns and bunnies and leave punk alone , he didn't fit in anyway .


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

To anyone that remotly thinks that this is gonna be a shoot/sincere and honest interview...dont get your hopes up


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

should be interesting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



BadTouch said:


> He has balls the size of grapefruits


Then, he should probably go to a doctor for that. Sounds like he might have some kind of a hernia. Not a WWE doctor though, of course.

:vince4


----------



## Aniking (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Tangerine said:


> It doesn't revolve around one man? I could have sworn that it did.:cena2 :cena3 :cena4 :supercena


YES! Somebody got the hidden message there! :clap

Vince wouldn't admit it. "We're a global phenomenon dammit!"


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



fulcizombie said:


> How does a "punk screwed punk" answer applies to this situation ? CMpunk left the company and earned a shitload of money while doing it . He is set for life and wants nothing with the crapfest that is called wwe . Enjoy your cenas and roman reigns and bunnies and leave punk alone , he didn't fit in anyway .


1) It was a joke.

2) We all know Vince/Hunter could rationalize it as him not wanting to be a team player. Him not "going along" was him screwing himself in the end and he did himself in.

That's a load of shit, but none of us would be really surprised to hear it.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I'm expecting Vince to say a lot of words but not give a lot of answers


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



WaheemSterling said:


> Not anymore unfortunately, he'll probably tell Austin to avoid the subject completely
> 
> *Is this going to be exclusively on the Network? How will people in the UK listen?*


Im not sure. But, the parts of the podcast worth hearing will be posted on here, so you won't miss anything. 

Is this exclusive to the Network then?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Loudness said:


> Austin: Well Vince, got any words about Punks podcast? Any comments about what he said?
> 
> Vince: CM Punk, while you lay on your couch at home, hopefully as uncomfortable as you possibly can with your Staph Infection, I want you to listen to me and hear me out goddamnit.
> 
> ...


That was great!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Aniking said:


> "What Punk received was never enough and he chose to leave the company. The WWE is a collective, it doesn't revolve around one man and it will continue on without Punk. Next question."



That's pretty much how I imagine it'll go down.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



AyrshireBlue said:


> I'm expecting Vince to say a lot of words but not give a lot of answers



Vince would make a great Politician. :evil :evil :evil


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



glenwo2 said:


> Vince would make a great Politician. :evil :evil :evil


Hopefully better than his wife.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



glenwo2 said:


> Vince would make a great Politician. :evil :evil :evil


Like his wife :heyman6


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Where is the "news" here?

Alvarez believes something's happening. Big deal. He does that all the time.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I know EXACTLY what Vince is going to say

*"Look...WWE medical staff go above & beyond the call of duty to make sure all of our talent are respected and well taken care of, it's unfortunate that in the case of Mr.Brooks there seems to have been some miscommunication or something got lost in translation"*

And that's ALL he will say about CM Punk.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



> Austin was also asked the one thing he wants Vince to have to answer tonight. He replied:
> 
> "Nothing is off limits. There's a line that I won't cross, but that's for my standards — nothing that WWE has told me. There are many things I'd like to ask him. I'd like to know what's going on with CM Punk. I'd like to know how Daniel Bryan's health is. I'd like to know whose idea it was in Atlanta [that made me] take my ball and go home in 2002. I reacted the worst way possible, but I want to know who came up with that masterpiece of an idea. Guys like me come along very seldom in the wrestling business. You can count 'em on a couple of fingers."


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...n-to-ask-vince-mcmahon-about-cm-punk-tonight/


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Tangerine said:


> And of course Austin being the "independent no BS straight-shooter" will protect Vince as much as possible by avoiding any mentions to the podcast. It's funny that the real life Austin is the opposite of the Texas Rattlesnake.


Ya, you'd almost think that wrestling wasn't fake ...


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Stinger Fan said:


> Ya, you'd almost think that wrestling wasn't fake ...


Doesn't he still use his gimmick in the other projects he has outside of wrestling? That was my point. He's still playing the gimmick but you can see through the cracks now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Should be interesting though I doubt we'll get anything much out of either other than the generic corporate bs answers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Jarsy1 said:


> http://whatculture.com/wwe/vince-mcmahon-primed-answer-cm-punk-question-steve-austin-special.php
> 
> 
> 
> Punk screwed Punk :vince2


Alvarez is a fucking nobody. He reads a WWE.com article where Austin says he wants to ask about Punk and then makes up an obvious story that in all probability will happen.

Same old dirt sheet bullshit. Remember when HHH was facing Ryback at Royal Rumble and then Sting debuts and suddenly HHH is facing Sting with it being a win for Sting heading into Mania. Come off it.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Im not sure. But, the parts of the podcast worth hearing will be posted on here, so you won't miss anything.
> 
> Is this exclusive to the Network then?


no austin has said it will be available both on podcastone and itunes.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

for some of the slack-jawed yokel wwe fanboys, if vince was to mention cm punk's name just the once and nothing else about him, they in their over reactive deluded minds would probably be like "HE JUST BURIED CM PUNK!!!!!"

austin needs to ask vince what was the deal with him and the macho man, though it wouldn't surprise me if the podcast with vince is a huge let down with him giving politician type unanswered answers, i'll read a transcript review of the podcast before i decide to listen to it or not.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

In b4 "Punk Screwed Punk".


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



StonecoldGoat said:


> no austin has said it will be available both on podcastone and itunes.


Thanks dude! (Y)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

He's probably gona talk about the positives of WWE doctors ( like when they asked Edge to do more tests, and thank god they did so they found out what's wrong with him and asked him to retire)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I'm not surprised, Vince doesn't come out of it looking any worse than he already did imo, he is best placed to discuss the very real issues of what Punk was facing without too much anger behind it. 

I can imagine he is sad in a way when your teachers read your feedback forms and they find out that the people- who they spend hours every night marking their work, proof reading, draughting, generally invested in their education- who they teach think they are a twat. Or in some way you have failed them, there is nothing worse than the feeling that you let someone down because you were blinded by everything else going on at those times.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

I still don't buy for even a second that this is going to be addressed, until I hear it, and even if it is, it'll be done in a way that makes it clear that he wants to run from it.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Santa Banks said:


> *:wow. I'm impressed that Vince even has the balls to address it.*


He's going to be talking to a man who walked out on the company about a man who walked out on the company. :clap


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Well, it makes me wonder the timing of Punk's attack, did he deliberately do it knowing that Vince was being advertised for Austin's podcast. Maybe he wants to pressurize WWE to respond on this situation or maybe its just a coincidence and I am thinking too much,


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Tangerine said:


> Hopefully better than his wife.





Buzzard Follower said:


> Like his wife :heyman6


Guess I walked right into that one, huh? :clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Austin vs McMahon, the podcast thread: CM Punk will be brought up*

Thought I'd make a discussion thread for this tonight. Austin can't look bad so he'll be bringing up Punk definitely.



> WWE.com
> 
> AUSTIN: Nothing is off limits. There’s a line that I won’t cross, but that’s for my standards — nothing that WWE has told me. There are many things I’d like to ask him. I’d like to know what’s going on with CM Punk. I’d like to know how Daniel Bryan’s health is. I’d like to know whose idea it was in Atlanta [that made me] take my ball and go home in 2002. I reacted the worst way possible, but I want to know who came up with that masterpiece of an idea. Guys like me come along very seldom in the wrestling business. You can count ’em on a couple of fingers.


Time honored tradition, Punk screwed Punk!


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Austin Podcast with Vince thread: Nothing is off limits, CM Punk will be brought*

Bah gawd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Austin Podcast with Vince thread: Nothing is off limits, CM Punk will be brought*

this is on the network after raw right


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Austin Podcast with Vince thread: Nothing is off limits, CM Punk will be brought*

It is, I've no doubt 'other ways' will become available too at some point.


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Austin Podcast with Vince thread: Nothing is off limits, CM Punk will be brought*

Will it be uploaded to podcast one? I hope so.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*



Tangerine said:


> *Doesn't he still use his gimmick in the other projects he has outside of wrestling?* That was my point. He's still playing the gimmick but you can see through the cracks now.


Everyone did for the longest time.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: Austin vs McMahon, the podcast thread: CM Punk will be brought up*

I should think so since Austin has a deal with them.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Vince McMahon Primed To Answer CM Punk Question For Steve Austin Special*

Hoping that what he has to say comes from the heart. It's only fair to hear both sides of the story, but unfortunately all I can picture right now is some PR douchebag frantically putting together prepared statements and bullet points for Vince.

"Vince has balls!" uh, no, not really. He's been pretty gutless and without any of the drive and ambition he used to have for a long time now.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Interview from the latest issue rolling stone magazine

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...e-austin-qa-vince-mcmahon-hulk-hogan-20141201

Whose idea was it to do a live WWE Network interview with Vince McMahon?
Back in the day I'd reached out to him just in passing about being on the show. A couple of months ago [WWE] came to L.A. for SummerSlam and we were trying to put it together then, but he didn't have the time to fit me in. Then they were going to fly me to Stamford but I didn't want to go all that way to do a podcast [laughs]. So we've wanted to do this thing for a while. I guess timing is everything and so someone from WWE reached out to me and said, "Hey, what do you think about doing your podcast live on the WWE Network?" and I said, "Man, that would be awesome." It's a win-win for both parties.

Any time you go live with Vince McMahon it's going to be a very interesting experience. To me this is a conversation between us about the wrestling business and the direction the WWE's headed in. There's a few key talent I'd like to ask specific questions about. In doing my research, I've started watching some of the old videos of the work we did as far as angles go and the chemistry we had in the ring, so I'm not there to be Howard Stern. My podcast is a conversation, it's basically a bullshit session: two guys shooting the breeze talking about the business. At the end of the day, Vince McMahon is in the entertainment business, as am I, so I want it to be entertaining and engaging. I'm looking forward to it. 

You've been trying to get Hulk Hogan and the Undertaker on the show. Any updates there?
The last time I talked to Hulk was at SummerSlam, but I didn't even bring up the podcast because we were just sitting in the hallway. Now he's been making the rounds calling me a coward, trying to get a match out of me [laughs], so I've not talked to Hulk Hogan. When I asked Undertaker to be on the show it was right before he went to the ring at WrestleMania 30. Of course, the streak was broken that night and I haven't heard from him since. We've never really traded phone calls or text messages, there's just a lot of mutual respect there.

Do you think that Hogan is just having fun with you, or is he seriously trying to coerce you into stepping back between the ropes?
I think he's doing both. It's interesting. Maybe on the live show I'll have a retort.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Apparently Austin is going to ask Vince about Punk, Bryan, NXT, and many more things. So this sounds great!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Bring up Punk on the Network? No chance, and if he does it's got to be some generic corporate response. I'll be watching but I'm not really expecting to hear much about that.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm expecting a sanitised family friendly podcast about the oh so talked about Attitude Era and how Austin had to find the character within himself to get over blah blah blah. Hoping to be pleasantly surprised by anything remotely interesting or controversial.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

skypod said:


> I'm expecting a sanitised family friendly podcast about the oh so talked about Attitude Era and how Austin had to find the character within himself to get over blah blah blah. Hoping to be pleasantly surprised by anything remotely interesting or controversial.


Well this drops on Tuesday which is the "Family Friendly" version of the Austin show so yeah you will be getting that.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

So, what time does it start? Nevermind. It started after I posted this. LOL


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh Austin shitting no the show tonight ha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

This is so fucking good....


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

That awkward moment when you realize Vince McMahon has not aged well and Steve Austin looks the same. :lol

- Vic


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> This is so fucking good....


Is this only going to be on the network?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:vince5 "We just gotta listen to the audience and give 'em what they want." 

:austin3 "You givin' the audience what they want?" 

:vince5 "I'm going to not actually answer that and instead list off the names of some fan favorites."


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

anyone have a link? I'm in Britain so cant get the network.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Assuming this is a work, yeah?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they need to let Austin book


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Is this only going to be on the network?


I assume places are streaming like Bollyrulez.

Someone will record it and you will probably be able to torrent.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I've found a stream, but it feels like I'm watching RAW - Constant commercials.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Can someone... tell me where I can see this ?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

He mentioned tna


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Austin mentioned TNA.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*The Stone Cold Vinnie Mac Podcast*

To discuss the podcast in one area.... so far, Austin is being forceful considering I thought it would be softballs. Though, Vince isn't disappointing with some bullshit already.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Shamans said:


> Is this only going to be on the network?


When asked on Twitter, Austin said this was going to be recorded and put up as an episode of his show.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol :lol FUCKING VINCE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the last person was PUNK and Vince was a pus and didn't admit it


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This has to be a work, yeah?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay just started on my stream - wonderful. I can't wait to watch this.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Stone Cold issuing challenges.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

SCSA going in with that stern face!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

just tuned in time to hear Vince didn't answer Stone Colds question about the network in the UK.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

"Its sports entertainment. Pro wrestling is what my dad did. This is entertainment" - Vince McMahon.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Still going on about the roster "lacking ambition, not trying to reach the top" etc... Wish they'd take calls or something so someone could point out Ryder and the like.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RiCkeH said:


> "Its sports entertainment. Pro wrestling is what my dad did. This is entertainment" - Vince McMahon.


So you bought up all the wrestling shit not to give us any?


WCW, ECW. Now all the top Indy talent.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fucking love austin


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Austin was talking about Steve Blackman right there, I believe. (the pop at MSG being bigger than usual)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RiCkeH said:


> "Its sports entertainment. Pro wrestling is what my dad did. This is entertainment" - Vince McMahon.


:maury


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh shit Cesaro mention.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Man, this is awesome.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What bullshit from Vince... holy shit. "The crowd does it..." *looks at Ryder, Ziggler, Cesaro, Bryan, Ambrose* fuck it.. it's clear he just lied his ass off there.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Jesus, I wonder if Vince and company thought this was going to be what Austin did. No softballs at all here.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cesaro may not have charisma because he's swiss. - Vince


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Flashyelbow said:


> Oh shit Cesaro mention.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


the audeince did care about him at Mania. The really messed up with booking him, Stone Cold hit it on the head.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro is great on the mic but not the shit the WWE writes for him. The guy is hilarious when its off the cuff


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

lol, Vince doesn't like Cesaro cause he's Swiss. I guess the "he doesn't like European guys" had merit.

I take back what I said earlier, this is a lot more interesting than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LO fucking L the audience heavily cared about Cesaro so wwe went and buried him. What a joke


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

"I'm not certain"

There it is folks


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"I'm Not Certain" - Vince McMahon

:maury


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Vince must be legit dumb. Was he not around during Mania? Guy was over as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin should bring up freestyle promos and stop the scripts.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Now he's bringing up them having a bunch of writers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> "I'm not certain"
> 
> There it is folks


To what was this in response to? Cesaro over? Vince can't see Cena isn't over, so why would we think he sees Ambrose over, etc?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> Vince must be legit dumb. Was he not around during Mania? Guy was over as fuck.


It's so clear he's out of touch. This just further proves it and he needs to go. No more excuses, no more defending, no more hanging on his accomplishments decades ago... time to go out to pasture and let someone else take over.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lol

This is the best thing I've seen in a long time. It's like confirmation of everyone's biggest fears. Vince is losing his fucking mind and lives in the land of Oz somewhere.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Austin should bring up freestyle promos and stop the scripts.


Hoping he does. He's been vocal about it before. Pleeeease do it.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Vince is just going to coast this entire interview. He is just using Austin to get more subscribers to the network.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> To what was this in response to? Cesaro over? Vince can't see Cena isn't over, so why would we think he sees Ambrose over, etc?


Austin asking about booking Cesaro and how to help him, in general his booking plans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So if I have this right:

"We don't do wrestling. We just bought up all the top Indy talents so wrestling fans can't watch wrestling." :vince3

"Cesaro was never over"

Anything else?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince has lost his fucking mind...


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought this was gonna be so held back. Austin actually giving good questions


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH and Steph pushed out Shane and he was like I'm done.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is kinda amazing.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm thinking Vince didn't expect this, and expected more softballs, because he's not prepared at all. His answers are fucking stupid and make him look like a lost kid in the store.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH and Steph pushed out Shane and he was like I'm done.


Was this said? If so, I'm done with the HHH hype.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

- Vic


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I am absolutely loving this. Stone Cold doesn't seem like he is holding back AT ALL. 

"Cesaro doesnt have quite the charisma, the verbal skills. Maybe because his swiss? I don't know."


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this. I hope Austin brings up Punk at some point.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Did Vince honestly utter the words "Cesaro was never over"? I'm just following along with the comments in here for now...

if he said that... fpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Stone Cold standing up for Cesaro!! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Vince just called Cesaro a charisma vacuum :booklel*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holiday Heart trying to change the subject :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RiCkeH said:


> I am absolutely loving this. Stone Cold doesn't seem like he is holding back AT ALL.
> 
> "Cesaro doesnt have quite the charisma, the verbal skills. Maybe because his swiss? I don't know."


the fuck dude


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Cocoa Butter said:


> Thought this was gonna be so held back. Austin actually giving good questions


He's still holding back a bit. That brass ring thing Vince said about how only Cena was the last one to reach for it was utter bullshit and you could see Austin refrained from pushing that on.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Did Vince honestly utter the words "Cesaro was never over"? I'm just following along with the comments in here for now...
> 
> if he said that... fpalm


It's not as bad as his brass-ring comment. 

Said no-one in the roster had the ambition to reach for that 'brass-ring' the last being Cena. Only there is no brass-ring to reach for because the Cena ceiling stops you getting to it.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

hahahahahah !!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

CM Punk talk now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Punk. Here we go.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*OWH SHIT CM PUNK!*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE WE FUCKING GO


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awwwwww shit, Punk coming up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince burying himself more than Punk did.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Austin is just not going easy... at least he brought him up. Though, Vince is totally blowing fucking smoke. Jesus.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, Vince is apologizing to Punk.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

He wants punk back!......one day


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:shitstorm


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

they aint trying to really talk about it, nice diplomatic response from Vince.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Vince being pretty respectful about/towards CM Punk


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

WE LIKE TO HAVE FUN THIS SHOW IS FUN.

That explains the new day and commentary.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vince's response are pissing off the general WWE fan even more.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

:lol

What the fuck? I can't believe what I'm seeing here.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Vince is obviusly damn out of touch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Vince being pretty respectful about/towards CM Punk


After the shit leaked how bad WWE is with health.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Kudos to McMahon for apologizing to Punk for the wedding day firing.

- Vic


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THIS IS THE GREATEST PODCAST EVER


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Did Vince honestly utter the words "Cesaro was never over"? I'm just following along with the comments in here for now...
> 
> if he said that... fpalm


He did, I think he is losing it. Cesaro was one of the most over guys before Mania and was even more over after Mania. They then turn him heel which could have been good except Heyman did nothing to put him over. They give him shit music and just have him lose all the time. Are you really wondering why he isn't over now :drake1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> WE LIKE TO HAVE FUN THIS SHOW IS FUN.
> 
> That explains the new day and commentary.


FUN :cole

Say it again Cole, damn it, say it :vince3


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

anyone have a link?

idk where to watch this


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

How can anyone watch this and not respect the fuck outta Vince? Seriously


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel bad for Cesaro if he is listening to chairman of the company saying this about him. At least Stone Cold is sticking up for him.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Vince apologizing for the wedding day firing? Fine, that's actually cool. Not stirring the pot further? Just fine.
Hope Austin *specifically* asks about the whole doctor/staph thing, though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> How can anyone watch this and not respect the fuck outta Vince? Seriously


Not after "I'm not certain"


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Cesaro not being pushed 'because he's Swiss?'


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is so damn real. Haha, of course Austin wouldn't put over Punk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Somewhere Jim Cornette is watching this non kayfabe talk of the business and is in the process of setting himself on fire.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What if Austin brought up Chris Benoit for lols.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

This is better than I thought it would be.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Having a podcast, free shoots weekly for everyone on the roster would make the Network worthy.*


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I feel bad for Cesaro if he is listening to chairman of the company saying this about him. At least Stone Cold is sticking up for him.


Nah, Cesaro knows what he needs to work on. It's not like his weaknesses are some big secret.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Griswold Family Christmas said:


> anyone have a link?
> 
> idk where to watch this


It's on the network.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro should get a push again. Main event talent. Just change his fucking gimmick and theme. Oh, and a mouthpiece (Lana, after Rusev is buried).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

austin needs to shut up and let Vince talk


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

jacobdaniel said:


> It's on the network.


So many people are tuning in that it's slowing my feed considerably.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Wouldn't Heyman be the middleman?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

AEfan21 said:


> So many people are tuning in that it's slowing my feed considerably.


Working fine here, get a wired connection bro.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*If we had a JR.

Fired him.*


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

It's working great for me, and I'm on a wireless connection.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Of course he wants Punk back. Despite being out of touch, he's not a complete idiot and isn't going to let personal feelings cloud a better business move like Triple H would.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> How can anyone watch this and not respect the fuck outta Vince? Seriously


Are you watching this? This is not only shocking how right most of us are on him, but even worse is his tepid responses to controversial subjects that are basically paiting him and the WWE in a bad light.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

"There have been a number of individuals in the past, that have been disgruntled. I am not going to wash dirty laundry in the public, I feel there are a lot of things that 'he' may say that he will regret one day. But I hope that one day, we will be able to get back together again." Vince in regards to CM Punk.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Discussing very specific financial negotiations publicly. Woo.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I feel bad for Cesaro if he is listening to chairman of the company saying this about him. At least Stone Cold is sticking up for him.


If Cesaro had any brains in his head he would propose an idea to get promo time addressing this next week.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Discussing very specific financial negotiations publicly. Woo.


Shit is real


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> How can anyone watch this and not respect the fuck outta Vince? Seriously


Not after what he said about Cesaro. 




muttgeiger said:


> Nah, Cesaro knows what he needs to work on. It's not like his weaknesses are some big secret.


There are guys who are weaker who get and gotten pushes. He was very very over which is what is the most important to them.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is depressing to see how far Vince has falled... wow, just wow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> Not after what he said about Cesaro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's reality. He's a good wrestler that lacks charisma and it factor


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Remember one thing. Vince would be under shit tonnes of stress, that brain would be stretched to fuck, he has lost touch with age, but that's why.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Austin plugging Cabana's podcast made me laugh


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Censor the word bullshit... Nice.

Edit: the story on the streak ending!


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh shit the streak


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

D.A.N. said:


> If Cesaro had any brains in his head he would propose an idea to get promo time addressing this next week.


And they would say no


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned in... "I thought tonight's episode of Raw was good"


...... Oh


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> It's reality. He's a good wrestler that lacks charisma and it factor


He was incredibly over. He had to have some charisma to be that over right? "it" ut I'd rather not discuss something make believe. If he didn't get ruined and got strong booking after Mania and got even more over you'd be saying he has the mythical "IT"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And how did he help Brock or the WWE with that loss? Please, enlighten us Vince.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SHOOTING ON THE STREAK

BUSINESS EXPOSED

I AM DEAD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Daniel Bryan VINCE


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Fuck this, these Questions are great, no bullshitting about nothing, all worthy;

Thanks to Austin.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Austin's doing better than expected, but I wish he would go in harder.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is incredible.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

this is really funny ... I'm enjoying this .... "C'moooooooon Dude..."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Austin is awesome, I love how he's holding nothing back.

I tuned in right before Austin asked "Are you gonna talk about CM Punk or not?", what did they discuss before that?


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy shit. It was Vince's decision?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM Daniel Bryan VINCE


So many choices... and if he is telling the truth that it was his choice. Well, makes sense.. it was a senile decision.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> He was incredibly over. He had to have some charisma to be that over right? "it" ut I'd rather not discuss something make believe. If he didn't get ruined and got strong booking after Mania and got even more over you'd be saying he has the mythical "IT"


He had a fucking swing that people counted the amount of times he spun :maury

Dude doesn't even get reactions now, if he was incredibly over why doesn't he get massive pops now?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Austin's doing better than expected, but I wish he would go in harder.


:maury :woolcock

Sorry had too.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

McMahon thought it was Undertaker's time, but Lesnar was Undertaker's choice. Nice...

- Vic


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And how is Brock repaying you vince? NOT wrestling on PPvs while champion and will leave for UFC again


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Really? You ended the streak? Fucking hell VINCE. FUCK.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Austin asking real questions unloke Colt Cabana


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait.. Jake was always special to most of the fans. Retroactive bullshitting now too? Jesus fuck....................


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Vic Capri said:


> McMahon thought it was Undertaker's time, but Lesnar was Undertaker's choice. Nice...
> 
> - Vic


Makes sense.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Austin loves talking about himself though


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Vince apologizing for the wedding day firing? Fine, that's actually cool. Not stirring the pot further? Just fine.
> Hope Austin *specifically* asks about the whole doctor/staph thing, though.


I was hoping the same thing though it looks like they've moved on.

:vince5 "I don't think you want to WWE WHC champ showing up on tv."

Funny because what Vince is saying about Roberts could apply to Wyatt... not the friggen main champion though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince just buried the strap

I am fucking speechless


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if he's a special attraction you don't make him champion


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Vince burying the title


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Savage in hof confirmed


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

MACHO MAN... :')


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuck...this company shits on itself


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

this is so much better than RAW, and I was just thinking earlier that I wouldn't hold onto my subscription to the network when next cycle comes around. 

wow! 

Vince sort of hinted that a heel would defeat Lesnar. Rollins? Heel Turn for Bryan?


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

:lmao these comments are killing me. Can't wait to listen to this tomorrow.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

"The title doesn't matter"

Lol......


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> He had a fucking swing that people counted the amount of times he spun :maury
> 
> *Dude doesn't even get reactions now, if he was incredibly over why doesn't he get massive pops now?*


There's a reason why he doesn't get a reaction. The guy loses every week and has a shit theme. :booklel


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Macho Man going to the HOF? Austin rules for asking the hard questions.

Now if he would bring up Benoit. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> Vince just buried the strap
> 
> I am fucking speechless


I am... um... I thought he was badly out of touch but this? Holy fucking shit this is just.... god damn. I don't know what to say now.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

And there's people who actively defend this old fuck :lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

wow, Steve made Vince uncomfortable as fuck asking about Randy Savage being in the Hall of Fame. lol


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

This is great. Head scratching at multiple moments...but great.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> :lmao these comments are killing me. Can't wait to listen to this tomorrow.


It is REALLY good.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vince you dumb fuck we want to see sting more, not less.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What did he just say about Sting?

"I wouldn't be surprised if we didn't see him till Wrestlemania"?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The Savage question!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

No bullshit tonight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> He was incredibly over. He had to have some charisma to be that over right? "it" ut I'd rather not discuss something make believe. If he didn't get ruined and got strong booking after Mania and got even more over you'd be saying he has the mythical "IT"


talk about hyperbole

cesaro was over but he was not that over he was'nt selling merch and was'nt having the crowd chanting his name he was'nt bryan,punk hell he was not even ryback over


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope someone uploads this shit, this is way better than last 3 months raws.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, I think this may be the first low guarded Vince mcmahon interview on the business we have gotten that hasn't been riddled in controversy. Factor in Steve Austin and this is a small piece of documented history in what could be volumes of accounts from the man with a direct or indirect link to the vast majority of all major events last 30 years. I am enjoying this throughly. This is far more open than I expected btw. Pretty incredible little piece.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Got real quiet and uncomfortable about Macho, didn't it?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Title don't matter to Vince because it's not wrestling anymore to him. Why do people support WWE?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Wish Austin asked McMahon what his problem with Savage was. 

- Vic


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Got real quiet and uncomfortable about Macho, didn't it?


BIG PARDON? :vince4


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

p862011 said:


> talk about hyperbole
> 
> cesaro was over but he was not that over he was'nt selling merch and was'nt having the crowd chanting his name he was'nt bryan,punk hell he was not even ryback over


That's because he was booked as a heel while also being booked as a face

He was a heel vs RVD and a face vs Swagger after Mania


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Another :buried to TNA


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince buried his own title. What in the fuck?

Holy shit. :lol

For real, all the jokes about Vince are legit. He's an old coot who has lost whatever is left of his mind.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stop with the Monday night wars talk there's a whole series on it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin, bring up fans not wanting to see Cena.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Macho Man in HoF!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

No wonder Paige has been off raw. Vince has no idea what hes doing anymore.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This is one of the best interviews, hard hitting Questions to the man who runs everything.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Austin mentioning TNA. :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TNA mention again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If the title don't mean anything, why do you have your guy :cena4 catching the record?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

See this is why you see people winning and losing left to right to Vince is not wrestling , who cares about all the champions jobbing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"You don't want to see Brock Lesnar on TV."

:drake1?*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

If I was in the lockerroom, I would be fucking amazed, shocked, saddened, and worried to hell that the company is about to fall apart completely.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This guys is nuts. He needs to go or the company just isn't going to grow beyond this point, they'll be stuck in this hell forever.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

"I dont think you want him on television, because he is a special attraction."

"After awhile Jake the Snake wasn't that exciting, Per the contract we made with Brock. it only allows a certain amount of dates. To me - its not about the title that draws people to the arena. Its about the story and the performer that will bring the people to the arena"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RiCkeH said:


> "I dont think you want him on television, because he is a special attraction."
> 
> "After awhile Jake the Snake wasn't that exciting, Per the contract we made with Brock. it only allows a certain amount of dates. To me - its not about the title that draws people to the arena. Its about the story and the performer that will bring the people to the arena"


Answers why some titles have no direction at all and further putting a nail in the coffin of the theory that the titles don't matter.

They don't give a fuck about the titles and will not.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He just doesn't fucking get it at all. Out of touch is putting it lightly...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is the best thing in wwe in like 8 months lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RiCkeH said:


> "I dont think you want him on television, because he is a special attraction."
> 
> "After awhile Jake the Snake wasn't that exciting, Per the contract we made with Brock. it only allows a certain amount of dates. To me - its not about the title that draws people to the arena. Its about the story and the performer that will bring the people to the arena"


And anyone old enough remembers him outpopping Hogan... soooo maybe that idiotic part of Vince was still there, just not let loose as much as now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Austin let's talk about you again


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Should have Triple H on the podcast next week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

After what Punk said, and now Vince, why would anyone give money to this company is beyond me.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Vince is like Jerry Jones on steroids. Out of touch.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

It's getting a little boring now. But most of it was good.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

No Vince... they aren't fucking competition you idiot. THey tend to attract different audiences.....


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

"things about nature"


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Problem with Vince is he's always been a lunatic. But he used to be a young lunatic which helped hide the warts. Now he's an old lunatic, and the warts are everywhere.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cant wait to listen to this tomorrow, sounds phenomenal


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Austin GOATing on Vince, this is awesome. The old man has lost it, no wonder the company is directionless.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Does anyone still think this idiot filtered Russo?*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Questions on JR, woosh;

Jesus Steve only needs to bring up Benoit now.*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Vince must address why current roster talents (I mean 'talents') don't get pushes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Austin: "Verne called you a fuccboi."
Vince: "Shaaaaaaht ahhhp."


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

EVERYONE BEING BTFO BY VINCE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fuck you Vince you hypocrite
yeah it was so bad what Jim did yet Flair was much worse and much more drunk and he is still with the company


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Santa Banks said:


> *Does anyone still think this idiot filtered Russo?*


I think it is the case of two extremes somehow managing to find a balance. I think both without reigns is a terrible idea, but together they just clicked.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I would pay for the network if I got Steve Austin running a podcast with superstars and managers/staff every week.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> No wonder Paige has been off raw. Vince has no idea what hes doing anymore.


Yea that's the reason alright...:jordan5


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Santa Banks said:


> *Does anyone still think this idiot filtered Russo?*


Based on Russo's post WWE work, yes.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

best podcast ever.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Jim Ross gonna join in on CM Punk bury the shit out of WWE tomorrow. 

:lol

I really can't believe this. This is better than anything WWE has done in a long time. And Austin is a part of it. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

the more i listen to this the more i want HHH to get control Vince just doenst have it anymore to make this company improve he talks about keeping up with times but the product has regressed big time and its not has good has a few years ago unless he means that the current viewers just like the same thing again and again.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> Vince must address why current roster talents (I mean 'talents') don't get pushes.


Short term thinking vs. long term.

Pushing others above Cena could damage the image (and brand) of Cena in Vince's eyes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WM17 said:


> Yea that's the reason alright...:jordan5


Most over woman on the roster... not on the main shows... yeah, I think that is the reason. He is out of touch. It happened with so many over wrestlers outside of Paige that she is just another example of the old man no longer has it.


----------



## AEfan21 (Dec 2, 2014)

Bullshit. The booking and current stale schticks performing every Monday night can be brainstormed in a few hours. I mean how many fucking times can corporate Kane can be main eventing Raw???


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

This interview...
:tucky

Bringing more clarity to Vince's thought process.
Everyone thinks they know how to run a multi million dollar organization and it's not as simple as they make it sometimes.
There's far more factors to consider from a business standpoint than people realize.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> fuck you Vince you hypocrite
> yeah it was so bad what Jim did yet Flair was much worse and much more drunk and he is still with the company


i know right jim ross got blamed for not stopping flair's tirade but flair gets a free pass:faint:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Most over woman on the roster... not on the main shows... yeah, I think that is the reason. He is out of touch. It happened with so many over wrestlers outside of Paige that she is just another example of the old man no longer has it.


this. Give HHH the company


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

"I understand the common man" - Vince McMahon


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Kabraxal said:


> Most over woman on the roster... not on the main shows... yeah, I think that is the reason. He is out of touch. It happened with so many over wrestlers outside of Paige that she is just another example of the old man no longer has it.


Pretty sure Paige is a couple weeks away from teaming with AJ against the Bellas. She's just biding time on Main Event/Superstars until she's ready to enter the feud.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Vince is a great bullshit artist.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Vince has mentioned Bray Wyatt at least twice. Hmmm.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Austin seems a little shocked and a little "what's this bullshit?"...


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I bet HHH convinced Vince to do this podcast. Machiavellian move right there, expose what a doddering old fool he is to the world, hasten the departure.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn I really wish I had a stream to this, this sounds amazing!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I own the network :ti


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

"There is no heat from my standpoint. I'd rather not go into it. but none the less. Jim was very unprofessional and it was very unlike him. We can't be too sure that we won't get back together sometime soon." Vince in regards to JR


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

this interview is just B.S

"coincident" my ass


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I met Vince and Austin in 2000, they are both very cool. Stone Cold ice grilled me, for like a minute (in jest), Vince was very pleasant, and I believe the thing he said about being a shy introvert.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Part of me thinks this whole podcast situation will improve WWE after Vince sees the hate he's receiving. What exactly was said about Punk, I missed that part.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

What was said about TNA?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED.
Executive decision made.
15 more minutes. :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

McMahon extended his one hour interview by 15 minutes! NICE!

- Vic


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Since I own this mother fucker, we're going for another 15 minutes.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Vince basically said HE is the Stone Cold character!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Since I own the network, we are gonna go on for another 15 minutes." :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Some of Vince's statements can be verified as and quite frankly is pure revisionist history bullshit. The younger and/or less well read in wrestling watching: Vine's narrative of poor little Vince against grand territories with no resources is pure bullshit. In the battle for syndication, Vince had the opportunity to pay more money, had a great promotional head start from his father and grandfather and had the allure of the juggernaut venue that Madison Square Garden as ultimate negotiating chips to lure talent away and clean territories.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

"I own the Network and we're staying on for another 15 minutes."


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The comment from Vince is going to piss the fuck out of Jim Ross. Vince is basically saying the story is true and Ross was drunk. Ross has said he had an attack of bells palsy that weekend and it made him appear drunk. He's even said he presented doctors notes to WWE to prove it.

So Vince is basically saying he doesn't believe Ross, and that Ross was drunk by saying "he acted very unprofessional".


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

chrome2279 said:


> What was said about TNA?


That they aren't competition basically. Not much was said, Austin sounded disgusted every time he had to mention their name. lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seemed all planned. Nice way to promote the Network though.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Part of me thinks this whole podcast situation will improve WWE after Vince sees the hate he's receiving. What exactly was said about Punk, I missed that part.


That he's sorry that he got his released papers on his wedding day, that it was a unfortunate coincidence that happened that very day and that he hopes to patch things up with him in the future.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

RiCkeH said:


> "I dont think you want him on television, because he is a special attraction."
> 
> "After awhile Jake the Snake wasn't that exciting, Per the contract we made with Brock. it only allows a certain amount of dates. To me - its not about the title that draws people to the arena. Its about the story and the performer that will bring the people to the arena"


That's true, it's not just about the title. But the title is the MAIN story. When the title isn't on TV, the fans are missing out on that potential top story.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Where could I listen or watch this? Is there a link?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Funny how Vince was so into it that when Austin gave him the heads-up, he was like "Wait, we just got started!". Good to see they extend this for another 15 minutes.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Medicaid said:


> That they aren't competition basically. Not much was said, Austin sounded disgusted every time he had to mention their name. lol


I am thinking it might be more a "please, get your shit together to force this ass to get his shit together. What the fuck am I hearing?!". 

This podcast has been a revelation...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Part of me thinks this whole podcast situation will improve WWE after Vince sees the hate he's receiving. What exactly was said about Punk, I missed that part.


Vince apologized for Punk being fired on his wedding day, saying that was a coincidence. He did not listen to Colt's podcast, but knows Punk had some bad things to say. He hopes that they can mend their bridges, as has happened with Austin, Hogan, and Warrior.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

There's a lot of cynics around here but Vince seems very sincere to me here.
Call me naive all you want but I believe Vince, but he has his perspective and other people have theirs. #TeamVince


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Meh, not impressed, Austin asked him hard questions for a bit, but didn't go to deep on them, and then they jerked each other off after. Figured as much.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

simonitro said:


> Where could I listen or watch this? Is there a link?


It's on the network.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Vince basically said HE is the Stone Cold character!!!


He didn't meet his father until he was 12 so I think there's a pretty decent chance that he grew up poor for the early part of his life.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> He didn't meet his father until he was 12 so I think there's a pretty decent chance that he grew up poor for the early part of his life.


Yeah he basically grew up in a trailer park in North Carolina with him mom and step-dad.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> He didn't meet his father until he was 12 so I think there's a pretty decent chance that he grew up poor for the early part of his life.


Yeah he said he grew up in a trailer park, and that his childhood was rough.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure the guys in the lockerrom are going to love to hear that theyir boss said none of them "want to reach for the brass ring" aka don't have the desire to be the top guy. If you're a current wrestler in WWE, how the fuck do you feel about spending most of your life on the road and giving up your body in the rin 20-25 days a month, and the whole time your boss thinks you don't care enough to be the best?

Vince needs to go immediately. Wouldn't blame someone for smacking him in the head tomorrow. God, would that be awesome.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stop reminiscing and get back to the hard hitting questions dammit!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

this is awesome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Austin is giving Vince the greatest "You're full of shit." face :booklel*


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Austin knows..... He knows Vince just doesn't have it anymore. That's how it seems to me with his demeanor, tone, and body language. It's like seeing your parents forget things/go through a dementia like state.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm sure the guys in the lockerrom are going to love to hear that theyir boss said none of them "want to reach for the brass ring" aka don't have the desire to be the top guy. If you're a current wrestler in WWE, how the fuck do you feel about spending most of your life on the road and giving up your body in the rin 20-25 days a month, and the whole time your boss thinks you don't care enough to be the best?
> 
> Vince needs to go immediately. Wouldn't blame someone for smacking him in the head tomorrow. God, would that be awesome.


If anything I hope that this would allow the wrestlers to want to push forward and get stronger and better


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

On a flip note, Vince seems to be super high on Ambrose. Wish the television show would reflect that.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Has he asked anything about the screw job? Or His relationship with the Rock?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ask him about signing AJ Styles


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

RiCkeH said:


> If anything I hope that this would allow the wrestlers to want to push forward and get stronger and better


It won't matter. Cena will always be there as a road block


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm sure the guys in the lockerrom are going to love to hear that theyir boss said none of them "want to reach for the brass ring" aka don't have the desire to be the top guy. If you're a current wrestler in WWE, how the fuck do you feel about spending most of your life on the road and giving up your body in the rin 20-25 days a month, and the whole time your boss thinks you don't care enough to be the best?
> 
> Vince needs to go immediately. Wouldn't blame someone for smacking him in the head tomorrow. God, would that be awesome.


Makes the Punk brass rings promo a little more poignant... how many guys from him to Ryder to ZIggler to Cesaro to Ambrose have done all that and still had to fight and scrap and claw for whatever they got? It's a fucking joke now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TakeMyGun said:


> Meh, not impressed, Austin asked him hard questions for a bit, but didn't go to deep on them, and then they jerked each other off after. Figured as much.


Yeah Austin had a severe lack of follow up questions but that can be expected I guess. Vince isn't going to answer questions that he doesn't want to answer. 

And yeah they are going to talk about how great they were together. If you had this guy that you made millions of dollars with there would be a good deal of reminiscing about the good times they had.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Heres the thing, fans, wrestlers, officials may not see TNA as competition, but Vince has probably learnt from the WCW/ECW days is not to take any company lightly, he nearly blew a gasket when Austin brought them up, twice.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

Any comments on Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

simonitro said:


> Where could I listen or watch this? Is there a link?


will be available on podcastone and itunes in a few hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DangerousK88 said:


> Heres the thing, fans, wrestlers, officials may not see TNA as competition, but Vince has probably learnt from the WCW/ECW days is not to take any company lightly, he nearly blew a gasket when Austin brought them up, twice.


Maybe Austin was using this and the way he was saying it to go "Hey, idiots... try harder. I'm giving you free adverstising right now." He has not seemed too impressed with many answers.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

chrome2279 said:


> Any comments on Dolph Ziggler?


Bro check your mail


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince keeps saying he listens to the audience but he doesn't do that anymore
FFS do you believe the BS you are saying


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

chrome2279 said:


> Has he asked anything about the screw job? Or His relationship with the Rock?


I mean what really needs to be said about the screw job that we haven't heard before?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O shit... actually asking it?!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"It's about what the audience wants"

:vince2


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Honestly, some of these head scratching answers by Vince, like no one reaching for the brass ring, Cesaro lacking charisma because he's Swiss, lol wtf?) saying the titles aren't attractions aren't exactly going to make people think CM Punk was wrong in some of what he said.

If I was a wrestler, I'd kind of be like, hmm...what am I doing here again? Why am I putting my life on the line 330 days a year again? After hearing some of this.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Audiences wants blood in 2014 on PPV, Hiac, Hardcore-typish matches;

Gets towel, cuts to Ads; "Listens to Sponsors"*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck off, you are not listening.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Vince... easy answer. YOU AREN"T FUCKING LISTENING.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

"It's about what the audience wants" sure breh, sure :xmaskobe


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

If only Austin was the Chief Executive Officer legit. 

- Vic


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

There's no way in hell he listens to the audience.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I wonder how all the wrestlers in the back are reacting to just how far off Vince's mind has fallen?

Surely they must be losing hope the longer this podcast goes on?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Vince is pissed. :lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aside from the whole "woe is me" bs with the territories and Monday Night War he seems sincere, but... I think he's just out of his mind.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Vince-"I'm not out of touch"

:lmao

Austin does not do followups at all, how do you not bring up Daniel Bryan or Zack Ryder when Vince Says "We Give the Audience what they want"


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Am I out of touch? No"

:ti


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

AUSTIN: Tweet at Vince!
VINCE: Uhh...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You haven't lost a step.... You've lost hundreds.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jesus christ this guy is trying to talk around the fact the audience ain't buying what he's selling XD


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RiCkeH said:


> If anything I hope that this would allow the wrestlers to want to push forward and get stronger and better


Nah. They're already trying, for the most part. Doesn't matter if you get over on your own or not. If you're not someone WWE wants to push, they will kill your momentum. Look at Ryder.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Vince McMahon defiant until the end.

- Vic


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> AUSTIN: Tweet at Vince!
> VINCE: Uhh...


That was great


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Vince single handedly :buried the shit out of himself with this interview :ti


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

vince looks pissed lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL at Vince saying he listens to the fans yet not wanting people to tweet at him.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> Vince just buried the strap
> 
> I am fucking speechless


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE: wrestling fans, wrestling ring, wrestlers, wrestling titles, wrestling moves, wrestling in the name, but not wrestling.

You are not gaining anymore fans Vince by pulling this 'it isn't wrestling' shit. You are actually losing some.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

One thing I learned from this podcast is that Austin LOVES to talk about himself.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What a load of bullshit there by Vince :lmao :maury


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Did anyone just catch Austin saying Seth Rollins is the next Stone Cold?

It went something along these lines.

Vince: "If there's another Stone Cold down the line...."
Steve: "He can cash in the Money in the Bank"


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

His comments on Cesaro pissed me off. Saying he " hasn't connected" with the audiences yet. What the hell do you call March/April before they fucked it up by not turning him face? And he total dodged the question about Heyman killing his momentum.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I mean the IWC is just a small percentage of fans, if u like WWE on facebook and check in on some of the comments, a lotof people are happy with the product, and some of these people are full grown adults. So maybe Vince is right ...


at the same time, I do feel like there were times when stars like Cesaro, Kofi, Bray, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cody Rhodes were real hot, and could have been put into the main event. I mean it seems to all boil down to paying your dues. I believe Hardcore Holly got his shot at the belt once, but that was only after years of paying dues.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Vince is like the dictator who goes down kicking and screaming.

"You didn't deserve me dammit. None of you did. How dare you place the blame on me you ungrateful peasants. You don't deserve someone like me."


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking hell. This man needs to be relieved of his duties immediately. Holy shit.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Listens to the audience"

"How can the fans, the WWE universe, the .. customers .. voice what they want"

"Twitter?"

"Ugh .."*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That really fascinating
As close as a shoot with the big man

The dirt sheets are gonna explode with newz!!!!!!


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

Medicaid said:


> I mean the IWC is just a small percentage of fans, if u like WWE on facebook and check in on some of the comments, a lotof people are happy with the product, and some of these people are full grown adults. So maybe Vince is right ...
> 
> 
> at the same time, I do feel like there were times when stars like Cesaro, Kofi, Bray, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cody Rhodes were real hot, and could have been put into the main event. I mean it seems to all boil down to paying your dues. I believe Hardcore Holly got his shot at the belt once, but that was only after years of paying dues.



http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1430834-iwc-outdated-term.html

IWC is outddatted


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> "It's about what the audience wants"
> 
> :vince2


Vince means the paying audience at the show, not the smarks who frequent these forums and pirate everything in sight.

Example:
The weekly live audience didn't take to Daniel Bryan right away. The smarks did. They wanted him pushed to the moon ages ago. Then he got his Wrestlemania moment...a brogue kick from Sheamus. The smarkier Mania crowd LOUDLY showed their disapproval at the finish and support of Bryan and basically converted the weekly RAW crowds overnight who wanted to mimic the hot Mania crowd but the point is, the casuals didn't take to Bryan like the smarks did but when they did, they pushed Bryan.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh please, Vince McMahon buried the WWE title when he gave it to Miz, :lol

- Vic


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

Vince Mcmahon is VERY OUT OF TOUCH.... He can claim he isn't all he wants but he is VERY.


The last thing him saying where '' he doesn't listen to critics'' and only listens to his ''audience''

these supposed critics are people with an opinion who ARE IS AUDIENCE.

I have supported WWE for years and was paying for the PPVS since the attitude era. I am a very big critisizer of this current product bullshit that has been put on T.V. but how am I now categorized as only a critic and not a member of the audience with an opinion? I even pay for the fucking network and I am really thinking if I should just unsubscribe from it now.

Vince Mcmahon your audience has an opinion does not make them a critic. Someone who doesn't watch WWE at all say for example some random person who hates wrestling in general cause its ''fake '' blalabla thats a critic to me. Not a person like myself and many others who DO WATCH THE SHOW even through the harsh bull shit that is put on television. I am a member of the audience with an opinion and a paying customer who has a right to voice his opinion.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Bro check your mail



Thank you


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anything said about Punk?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> His comments on Cesaro pissed me off. Saying he " hasn't connected" with the audiences yet. What the hell do you call March/April before they fucked it up by not turning him face? And he total dodged the question about Heyman killing his momentum.


He listens to us... with earplugs in apparently.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Vince looked pissed off about fans sending him tweets :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well that was entertaining, certainly better than Raw. Should've just canceled Raw and had 3 hours of this instead. :lol


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

do they talk about the divas.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Oh please, Vince McMahon buried the WWE title when he gave it to Miz, :lol
> 
> - Vic


And Wrestlemania


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Vince-"I'm not out of touch"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Austin does not do followups at all, how do you not bring up Daniel Bryan or Zack Ryder when Vince Says "We Give the Audience what they want"


Daniel Bryan was made champion.. No one wants to fucking see Ryder.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Part that pissed me off was when he said Cesaro isn't connecting with the audience.

HELLO? Did you hear the ovation when he won at WM30?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Vince means the paying audience at the show, not the smarks who frequent these forums and pirate everything in sight.


Funny, most of us were watching on the Network. Guess we should stop paying and pirate it now since we aren't the audience.


----------



## closetfan (Feb 28, 2013)

Why did Austin pass up the chance to ask Vince about the *current* "no color" policy?

As a whole, Vince seemed sincere and made some honest points likely not in tune with what many wrestling nerds want to hear. The fact that he had the balls to directly address Punk (he still wants to work with him), Sting (confirmed internet reports of his plans), and Cesaro's lack of push was reason enough to watch.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cesaro fanboys accept the truth. He has no charisma and he can't talk. That's what he's missing, get over it.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that just shows us WWE isn't gonna get any better anytime soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Best part was when he asked about Savage going in the HOF and Vince said "Yes" and Austin just stared at him for like 30 seconds like "Now are you just telling me some BS or do actually mean it?".


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Only specific wrestler they talked about besides Punk. :cesaro


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Never thought I could be a bigger fan of Stone Cold than I was but damn he shot right at Vince and I'm lovin' every bit of it!


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I missed the first few minutes of the podcast did Austin bring up Bryan at all?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

that whole grab the brass ring and i listen to the audience is complete bullshit

because this guy did exactly that and was buried for it


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro fanboys accept the truth. He has no charisma and he can't talk. That's what he's missing, get over it.


So the fans getting behind him at the beginning of the year til that massive pop at WM was all a dream.. dman, why did I have to wake up from that


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Very interesting interview. I admit I thought it'd be kept pretty low key and tame but Austin really brought up a lot of subjects we all wonder about from JR to Macho Man to how he writes the show these days and now of course Punk. I think they jumped around a bit more than I would've liked as opposed to really digging in to a few of those subjects but still it was some fascinating insight.

On a side note I have to say I'm not sure how I feel about something like that airing on the Network. I mean that's a WWE sponsored thing that kids, etc watch and even for me something like that on something like the Network as opposed to an actual podcast or dvd extra is sort of another huge nail in the coffin for my ability to suspend my disbelief. It probably sounds like a stupid thing to mention and it's not a complaint so much, just almost a little sad I guess to see kayfabe well and truly dead.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Vince saying he doesn't listen to critics is probably the biggest reason the product sucks. If he took the majority of their opinions into consideration he could make changes and try and improve/adjust, but instead we get guys like Cena being booed by 50% of the audience, and Batista returning as a babyface to take Bryan's rumble win away from him..

It's just fpalm worthy


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> Vince-"I'm not out of touch"
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Austin does not do followups at all, how do you not bring up Daniel Bryan or Zack Ryder when Vince Says* "We Give the Audience what they want"*












Only happened because they gave the audience what they wanted.

Bad example.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

At least McMahon confirmed they did not change Lesnar's deal. Suck it, dirt sheets!

- Vic


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Vince saying he doesn't listen to critics is probably the biggest reason the product sucks. If he took the majority of their opinions into consideration he could make changes and try and improve/adjust, but instead we get guys like Cena being booed by 50% of the audience, and Batista returning as a babyface to take Bryan's rumble win away from him..
> 
> It's just fpalm worthy


Vince says he listens to the audience.. Bryan is the most over motherfucker in that company for two and half years and he needed a guy to walk out and the fans too crap at every show to finally push get behind him...

Because you know fuck logic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can only imagine Cesaro's reaction if he was listening to this podcast.

Vince said he listens to the audience, yeah sure they was going nuts for Cesaro and whats he do? He turns him heel and gives him nothing to do.


----------



## chrome2279 (Apr 2, 2012)

I wish Stone Cold replied to Vince's "He listens to the audience" with... what about all those CM PUNK chants every Monday night?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Sykova said:


> Did anyone just catch Austin saying Seth Rollins is the next Stone Cold?
> 
> It went something along these lines.
> 
> ...


Nah I don't think he meant Rollins but rather using 'cash in the bank' as a phrase.

On a side note, has Vince voiced any opinions on Ambrose? I missed part of the podcast.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *"Listens to the audience"
> 
> "How can the fans, the WWE universe, the .. customers .. voice what they want"
> 
> ...


Of course it's "ugh". 
It's because it would be like reading this board.

User 1: Push Bray more!
User 2: Turn Cena Heel!
User 3: Bring back CM PUNK, asshole!
User 4: UR OLD.
User 5: Make Seth Champ, NOW!
User 6. Turn Cena Heel!

There's no use in reading a never-ending list of conflicting opinions from people who may or may not be paying customers. Him simply listening to the live audience is still the best answer.

Not just one hot smark crowd, but week after week consistent reactions...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Very interesting interview. I admit I thought it'd be kept pretty low key and tame but Austin really brought up a lot of subjects we all wonder about from JR to Macho Man to how he writes the show these days and now of course Punk. I think they jumped around a bit more than I would've liked as opposed to really digging in to a few of those subjects but still it was some fascinating insight.
> 
> On a side note I have to say I'm not sure how I feel about something like that airing on the Network. I mean that's a WWE sponsored thing that kids, etc watch and even for me something like that on something like the Network as opposed to an actual podcast or dvd extra is sort of another huge nail in the coffin for my ability to suspend my disbelief. It probably sounds like a stupid thing to mention and it's not a complaint so much, just almost a little sad I guess to see kayfabe well and truly dead.


Actually, on the network this is fine. They can take it away from the story and the shows and talk about it like Talking Dead and other such shows. Austin himself has said it, people are willing to suspend the disbelief even when knowing the tricks. We still go to movies and watch TV despite knowing it's not truly real... the same applies to wrestling. We want to be swept up. With a good product, that's not hard even when we know it's booked.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

chrome2279 said:


> I wish Stone Cold replied to Vince's "He listens to the audience" with... what about all those CM PUNK chants every Monday night?


And what about those Cena sucks chants? Thats the first thing i would have replied with, would love to get his answer on that one. The audience clearly hates Cena's guts yet he's always in the main event as the babyface hero, really doesn't look as if he listens to the audience.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

"Give the audience what they want." 

Proceeds to give shit TV shows week in and week out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> His comments on Cesaro pissed me off. Saying he " hasn't connected" with the audiences yet. What the hell do you call March/April before they fucked it up by not turning him face? And he total dodged the question about Heyman killing his momentum.


The whole listen has been great but those comments about Cesaro did piss me off too. It would have only gotten worse if guys like Ziggler and Ryder were mentioned. A shame Austin had no follow up questions.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Austin wasn't gonna duck the CM Punk situation..he pays attention to his fans on Twitter and emailis. He don't fuck around like that. They keep beating you over the head with certain inquiries and questions..he's gonna talk about it. Best thing was the Macho Man portion. Funniest was him being so disgusted with WCW and apparently the Jim Ross stupidity. 

He buried the shit out of the roster though. Said Cena was the only guy that really works hard and the rest of the roster is kind of waiting or hoping to get to his level or reach his level of work. lmao. Definitely doesn't appreciate Cesaro with the way he commented on him and the sandbagging of his character that was done after he was starting to get over.

He justified the Undertaker's streak ending with the best for business and putting someone in a good position to help someone else out later. I figured he would tag a line like that. 

Austin brought it as usual except for not addressing them bowing down to the pressure of pushing Daniel Bryan.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

He says that he is not out of touch...

That's why we have a Russian guy as a monster heel in fucking 2014


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

vince was full of shit with some of answers but he came off looking good overall imo


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

JamesK said:


> He says that he is not out of touch...
> 
> That's why we have a Russian guy as a monster heel in fucking 2014


rusev is one of the best things going in wwe today

rusev has more character depth than 90% of the roster


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Austin wasn't gonna duck the CM Punk fans..he pays attention to his fans on Twitter and emailis. He don't fuck around like that. They keep beating you over the head with certain inquiries and questions..he's gonna talk about it. Best thing was the Macho Man portion. Funniest was him being so disgusted with WCW and apparently the Jim Ross stupidity.
> 
> He buried the shit out of the roster though. Said Cena was the only guy that really works hard and the rest of the roster is kind of waiting or hoping to get to his level or reach his level of work. lmao. Definitely doesn't appreciate Cesaro with the way he commented on him and the sandbagging of his character that was done after he was starting to get over.
> 
> ...


If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I think the most depressing statement of all was when Vince believed Lesnar was coming into WM season hot.

The dude is colder than Siberia after 3 months of squat. I want that fucker booed out of the first arena he steps in. Maybe then they'll get rid of their delusion that Lesnar is drawing jack shit in 2015.

But sadly... we likely won't.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> This is depressing to see how far Vince has falled... wow, just wow.



Happens when your pushing 70 and you live in a bubble with no idea as to what is going on with the world 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Part that pissed me off was when he said Cesaro isn't connecting with the audience.
> 
> HELLO? Did you hear the ovation when he won at WM30?


Cesaro was connecting with the audience because of the giant swing and his awesome wrestling in general. In Vince's eyes though that means he isn't really over. Vince want's guy's characters to be over, not their wrestling. It's pretty fucking stupid if you ask me. Guy's like Hogan are awesome purely because of their character. Guy's like Bret Hart and Daniel Bryan are awesome (pretty much) just because of their wrestling.

The strange part to me though is that when he has a guy like Wyatt that if built up correctly could have been the modern Undertaker, he decides to bury him at his 1st Wrestlemania. NOBODY gets the full blown push anymore. Guy's like Ziggler, Wyatt, and Ambrose get more exposure, but it never leads anywhere. Ever. Even Daniel Bryan didn't get it. To this day they still have JBL bury him on the air and make it out like he is a joke.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> I can only imagine Cesaro's reaction if he was listening to this podcast.
> 
> Vince said he listens to the audience, yeah sure they was going nuts for Cesaro and whats he do? He turns him heel and gives him nothing to do.


Why is everyone saying he turned heel? When the hell was Cesaro ever a face? You can't turn heel when you're already one. They began a forced push that killed the reaction he was organically getting. Then they stopped pushing him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

chrome2279 said:


> I wish Stone Cold replied to Vince's "He listens to the audience" with... what about all those CM PUNK chants every Monday night?


These fans should all now realize that C.M. Phil said himself he wants nothing to do with pro wrestling anymore (or at least WWE) for a while. Chanting is futile if the guy doesn't want to come back. 

C.M. Phil also brought legal action against them so yeah, they're not going to go there when there's no chance of bringing Punk back. People here are so simple minded. They don't want to promise a return that's not going to happen (again, with a guy who's suing them and possibly even slandering them).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> The whole listen has been great but those comments about Cesaro did piss me off too. It would have only gotten worse if guys like Ziggler and Ryder were mentioned. A shame Austin had no follow up questions.


Especially a guy like Sandow


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't even imagine what some of the talents who listened to this are wondering lol. Especially Cesaro. Poor guy.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bADaSSaTTiTuDE said:


> Vince Mcmahon is VERY OUT OF TOUCH.... He can claim he isn't all he wants but he is VERY.
> 
> 
> The last thing him saying where '' he doesn't listen to critics'' and only listens to his ''audience''
> ...


Yeah I caught that too. Intriguing how he seemed to imply there was intrinsically a difference between 'his audience' and 'his critics' with no overlap. Maybe not exactly what he meant but that jumped out to me too.


----------



## anticoder (Mar 31, 2008)

p862011 said:


> rusev is one of the best things going in wwe today
> 
> rusev has more character depth than 90% of the roster


It's all a show etc, but I know of a couple people in real life (and many more on the net) that are getting pretty tired of the WWE doing their whole "respect for troops" thing... and then basically creating characters that slap that theory in the face.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


It was not Cesaro's fault.. You can't push a guy for a babyface for 2 months the crowd starts getting behind him and then you turn him heel again.. Also the main focus of Heyman's run with Cesaro was to keep Lesnar relevant.. 

*So no THEY fucked this up,not Cesaro*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

"Maybe because he's Swiss"

:lol Still can't get over that.

I guess if Cesaro was Russian though he'd be a 10 time WWE champ by now.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JamesK said:


> He says that he is not out of touch...
> 
> That's why we have a Russian guy as a monster heel in fucking 2014


Dude, Rusev's awesome and you know it!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Vince is senile and has no idea what he wants and basically listens to only his YES MEN and not his "critics".

Him burying Cesaro, not wanting to push Bryan, wanting to push Batista, Not pushing Wyatt.

Saying Cena last reached the Brass ring while giving NO ONE ELSE A CHANCE and completely trying to sabotage and bury anyone that does. 

he is a fucking loon this is beyond out of touch.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JamesK said:


> It was not Cesaro's fault.. You can't push a guy for a* babyface for 2 months the crowd starts getting behind him and then you turn him heel again*.. Also the main focus of Heyman's run with Cesaro was to keep Lesnar relevant..
> 
> *So no THEY fucked this up,not Cesaro*


lol they did with Rock in 98. He took advantage of it and owned the booking he got. 

Cesaro didn't own it, and squandered it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

11Shareef said:


> Why is everyone saying he turned heel? When the hell was Cesaro ever a face? You can't turn heel when you're already one. They began a forced push that killed the reaction he was organically getting. Then they stopped pushing him.


Well technically he wasn't a face but he was getting big pops like a face and started setting the swing up for the fans. I should have said he was ready to turn face due to the fan reactions but they continued to push him as a heel and ruined all the momentum he was getting. If they had listened to the fans like he says he does he would have made Cesaro a full blown face.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

11Shareef said:


> Why is everyone saying he turned heel? When the hell was Cesaro ever a face? You can't turn heel when you're already one. They began a forced push that killed the reaction he was organically getting. Then they stopped pushing him.



He was incredibly over around Mania time. He won the battle royal and the next night they should of turned him. They didn't and they put him with Heyman and completely killed the guys heat. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Dude, Rusev's awesome and you know it!


Rusev the performer is awesome.. The gimmick it's out of touch and you know it..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> *I can't even imagine what some of the talents who listened to this are wondering* lol. Especially Cesaro. Poor guy.


That's what I said a few pages ago in this thread, and it's true. And anyone who thinks otherwise...yikes.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


Cesaro was a heel for his entire career so far and got really over while he was in the Real Americans. People didn't want to boo him anymore, it was time to turn him face after the Mania win and see what he could do in that role.It's the same shit as Fandango in 2013. That night after Mania should have turned him immediately into a babyface. It was fucking gold right in front of them. Merch Sales for Fandango stuff would have been sky high.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

11Shareef said:


> Why is everyone saying he turned heel? When the hell was Cesaro ever a face? You can't turn heel when you're already one. They began a forced push that killed the reaction he was organically getting. Then they stopped pushing him.


He turned on the Real Americans who were heels at the time, so that makes him a face. They then forced him to turn heel because Heyman was going to be his manager, Austin basically asks why this happened on the podcast and Vince just doesn't know what to say.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> lol they did with Rock in 98. He took advantage of it and owned the booking he got.
> 
> Cesaro didn't own it, and squandered it.


Because Cesaro's "booking" where they didn't give a fuck about him,was the same as the Rock's...

GTFO :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


And it was Cesaro himself that suggested he be managed by Heyman, so you was motherfuckin right


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

They not only killed kayfabe, the buried it, dug it up, set it on fire, shot it, buried it again, dug it up again and pissed on it for good measure.

Quick, someone check on Jim Cornette...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> lol they did with Rock in 98. He took advantage of it and owned the booking he got.
> 
> Cesaro didn't own it, and squandered it.


Are you seriously suggesting that the Rock got the same shit booking Cesaro had? fpalm


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Vince doesn't care what you people think if you don't like what your seeing stop watching and cesaro doesn't care hes lucky to be employed same with Ryder*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


Every heel is made to look like a stupid POS coward. 

Just today Cena asked Rollins to apologize and Rollins did like a pussy. A real heel would have said: F*** You. You phony trailer park trash. I got a MITB briefcase world title shot any time I want. But if you want some, Vanilla Ice. You can come into the ring and my foot will apologize to your ass. 

Then Captain Charisma did it ten years ago and out-popped Cena, so Vince kicked him out of WWE, cause he didn´t like his face.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

It's funny how he blamed Cesaro not being over and being charismatic on him being Swiss and yet he's pushing Rusev as unstoppable with a pretty valet as well. He's in touch alright.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

All you people who are mad about Vince's comments on Cesaro don't want to accept the truth.

Cesaro's a great wrestler, but other than that, he lacks any form of charisma and ability to connect with the audience.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KingLobos said:


> lol they did with Rock in 98. He took advantage of it and owned the booking he got.
> 
> Cesaro didn't own it, and squandered it.


He became Heyman's generic lackey #12 while Heyman was out too busy talking up Lesnar to do much with Cesaro. He also wasn't given a real storyline since WM 30. Cesaro was used as a tool to keep Heyman relevant so he could in turn keep Lesnar relevant because he wasn't showing up after breaking the streak, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A guy like Sandow had to be shitting himself listening to the lines about the talent. Vince implies his greatest indicator is live crowds. There is a guy who got good consistent heat in his intellectual savior role and had a real solid high profile feud with Cody Rhodes and a nice cash in before losing. The Sandow impersonation gimmick for the chicken shit it was got consistently good reactions despite the goofiness and losses and Sandow has turned chicken shit to absolute gold (hell one of the few highlights of the show these days for me) that gets some of the bigger live reactions. When not getting booked well guy tries to get traction through his "Sandow minute", yet since he doesn't have an IFBB physique, guy has been undercut at every turn and currently sits in an albeit very entertaining yet still niche role. What more can he do without having a body fit for the bodybuilding Sandow?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

He admits that the RAW opening goes on too long sometimes yet he continues to let it happen every week.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Vince loves the live crowds then shits on Bryan until fans want to fucking almost riot because he wants Batista vs Orton at WM. ffs.

Vince contradicts himself nonstop.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> Cesaro's a great wrestler, but other than that, he lacks any form of charisma and ability to connect with the audience.


That's because he's Swiss.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that the Rock got the same shit booking Cesaro had? fpalm


Was turning Rock heel in 98 as the corporate champion not one of the biggest risks the WWF ever made from a booking standpoint? Answer that question please. 

You take risks as a booker. Sometimes they pan out, sometimes they don't. Cesaro could have done a LOT better as Paul Heyman's "guy". If you don't think he could have done better, you don't believe he a good performer.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JamesK said:


> Rusev the performer is awesome.. The gimmick it's out of touch and you know it..


The gimmick is over as fuck and you know it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Peeps in here seriously trying to pretend that Cesaro wasn't one of the top 5 most over guys on the roster :lose

Don't fucking be delusional please. Stop trying to act as if the booking Cesaro got after WM is what he should have gotten because it wasn't. He shouldn't have been a fucking heel.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> All you people who are mad about Vince's comments on Cesaro don't want to accept the truth.
> 
> Cesaro's a great wrestler, but other than that, he lacks any form of charisma and ability to connect with the audience.


BS. If the wwe can book Ryback to look strong they can do the same with Cesaro. When Cesaro was allowed to get over due to his wrestling and strength the fans loved him. Now he is a consistent jobber to everyone on the roster. That's all booking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KingLobos said:


> If Cesaro can't succeed as a heel with Paul Fucking Heyman that's HIS fault. Austin and Rock rose to superstardom AS HEELS. If Cesaro can't get reactions as a heel he isn't that fucking good. Jesus christ, get off his dick.


Were you not watching :ti 

Cesaro was losing and every word that came out of Heyman's mouth was about Lesnar breaking the streak. How is he supposed to get heel heat on himself when his manager is focusing on someone else. And all this after he got one of the louder face pops at Mania for ending The Real Americans and winning the Battle Royal.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Brandough said:


> One thing I learned from this podcast is that Austin LOVES to talk about himself.


He had to say something to separate up all the awkward moments stemming from the awkward questions he wanted to ask Vince; so he talked about himself, as nearly everything about himself is public knowledge.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

In regards to Cesaro you can blame WWE for taking a misstep with him that doesn't change the fact that he no longer connects with the audience. They didn't intentially try to bury him. They paired him up with Heyman to set up a possible feud with Lesnar. It just backfired miserably. There's no taking it back though. You moved on too.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The gimmick is over as fuck and you know it.


I know it and I'm embarrassed by it...


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> All you people who are mad about Vince's comments on Cesaro don't want to accept the truth.
> 
> Cesaro's a great wrestler, but other than that, he lacks any form of charisma and ability to connect with the audience.


Cesaro was connecting with the audience just fine before a pointless heel turn


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

cookiepuss said:


> All you people who are mad about Vince's comments on Cesaro don't want to accept the truth.
> 
> Cesaro's a great wrestler, but other than that, he lacks any form of charisma and ability to connect with the audience.


BOOM

This is a giant, horse cock sized pill Cesaro marks have to swallow, but they heard it from Vince's mouth to their ears.

Like many before him, Cesaro is just looked at as "a hell of a hand" in their eyes and I think it is a fair assessment.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm wondering if this will serve as something to bridge Punk and Vince together again. These next few weeks are going to be very fucking interesting, especially since CM Punk will doing another podcast with Cabana.

I thought it was just fucking sad when Vince said "I wish we had someone like JR" you did have someone like him motherfucker... you had _Jim Ross_, but you kind of fired him.


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

*Even if Cesaro gets a push you people would still complain "Hes not booked right" * :cry


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> BS. If the wwe can book Ryback to look strong they can do the same with Cesaro. When Cesaro was allowed to get over due to his wrestling and strength the fans loved him. Now he is a consistent jobber to everyone on the roster. That's all booking.


And Vince says he's hoping Cesaro can connect with the audiences eventually. 

First of all, he already did earlier this year and the company killed his momentum. 

Second, how is he going to connect with them again when all he does is job every week without a storyline?

So many delusional and contradictory statements by Vince in this podcast.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> BS. If the wwe can book Ryback to look strong they can do the same with Cesaro. When Cesaro was allowed to get over due to his wrestling and strength the fans loved him. Now he is a consistent jobber to everyone on the roster. That's all booking.


Ryback has charisma and mic skills that far surpass Cesaro. If you can't see that, oh well.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The audience = McMahon's yes men



> I thought it was just fucking sad when Vince said "I wish we had someone like JR" you did have someone like him motherfucker... you had Jim Ross, but you kind of fired him.


McMahon alluded that Ross was drunk at the panel and fired him for it.

- Vic


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

el dandy said:


> BOOM
> 
> This is a giant, horse cock sized pill Cesaro marks have to swallow, but they heard it from Vince's mouth to their ears.
> 
> Like many before him, Cesaro is just looked at as "a hell of a hand" in their eyes and I think it is a fair assessment.


I'm not a big fan of Cesaro but anyone who knows anything about WWE knows that's bullshit. He was on fire as a face and they turned him heel for no good reason ruining his momentum


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The gimmick is over as fuck and you know it.


Lana is over and you know it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Peeps in here seriously trying to pretend that Cesaro wasn't one of the top 5 most over guys on the roster :lose
> 
> Don't fucking be delusional please. Stop trying to act as if the booking Cesaro got after WM is what he should have gotten because it wasn't. He shouldn't have been a fucking heel.


Yeah, are people deaf or did they just simply forget those loud Cesaro chants the night after WM 30?









I mean yeah, he's not the most charismatic guy on the roster, but he had something good going for him after Wrestlemania and WWE screwed it up.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Ryback has charisma and mic skills that far surpass Cesaro. If you can't see that, oh well.


No Ryback is awful.


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

Europeans will always be midcarders


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oakue said:


> They not only killed kayfabe, the buried it, dug it up, set it on fire, shot it, buried it again, dug it up again and pissed on it for good measure.
> 
> Quick, someone check on Jim Cornette...


Wow, OK. Congratulations, the internet is yours. Is there any way I can send you all my money? You deserve it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The crowd didn't get behind him at all unk2


----------



## roman_reigns (Nov 25, 2013)

WWE can do what they want as long as they don't burry the future wwe champion Seth Rollins!!!!


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> In regards to Cesaro you can blame WWE for taking a misstep with him that doesn't change the fact that he no longer connects with the audience. They didn't intentially try to bury him. They paired him up with Heyman to set up a possible feud with Lesnar. It just backfired miserably. There's no taking it back though. You moved on too.


They DID intentionally bury him.

They told him to stop using the Giant Swing, which had become "his" thing with the crowd. When he would set it up the crowd would go fucking nuts.

Take away Steve Austin's stunner or HHH's Pedigree and a HUGE part of their popularity would be gone. Every big time wrestler ever has had a finisher / signiture moves that the crowd pay to go see and tune in on monday's to watch.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Well technically he wasn't a face but he was getting big pops like a face and started setting the swing up for the fans. I should have said he was ready to turn face due to the fan reactions but they continued to push him as a heel and ruined all the momentum he was getting. If they had listened to the fans like he says he does he would have made Cesaro a full blown face.


I doubt he would've been in a much better spot right now though. Still had Cena, Bryan and the Shield had just turned face. I don't disagree. Here's my thing though, I just don't like the idea that people think they can run the company better. The most we can really say is he's out of tune with the audience, or at least a very vocal section of it. I'm sure there's more behind most of these actions that's evaluated than what we know. I can tell Jay-Z his last album sucked, but he still sold a million albums before even dropping a single. So, what am I really telling him? I just feel like fans with no credentials telling the man who's behind the most successful wrestling company in the world is a little laughable. I feel like even if it was Heyman or Biscoff they come with more merit. They've ran wrestling companies before and while maybe not as successful in the long run, they still have some frame of reference to grasp from, meanwhile the most, most of know about running a wrestling company is universe mode in 2k. Not saying I agree with everything he says or does, because I don't, but a lot of stances I see here just aren't logical to me.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Fools really saying that Cesaro wasn't over :jordan4


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> They DID intentionally bury him.
> 
> They told him to stop using the Giant Swing, which had become "his" thing with the crowd. When he would set it up the crowd would go fucking nuts.
> 
> Take away Steve Austin's stunner or HHH's Pedigree and a HUGE part of their popularity would be gone. Every big time wrestler ever has had a finisher / signiture moves that the crowd pay to go see and tune in on monday's to watch.


Except those are real moves and not a stupid *** swing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> Fools really saying that Cesaro wasn't over :jordan4


Surprised they haven't said "I-it's the swing that's over not Cesaro!!" :jordan4


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I honestly don't see how this podcast in anyway dispelled much of what CM Punk and others have said. Even Austin at times was crunching his brow and squinting his eyes like "what the fuck is this shit?"


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

"I listen to the audience" ... "I'm a pretty good listener" :ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mason The Mistletoe Mutilator said:


> The crowd didn't get behind him at all unk2


The swing was over, not him. Trollololol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If he wasn't over and had no charisma he would not have won at WM.

WWE neutered him, turned him heel for no reason, buried him by putting him with a Brock obsessed Heyman, and booking him terribly.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Except those are real moves and not a stupid *** swing.


DOES IT FUCKING MATTER?



Bryan made it with a stupid YES CHANT.

WHO CARES HOW SOMEONE GETS OVER JUST GET FUCKING OVER. 

Stop making excuses for why they completely SABOTAGE AND BURY PEOPLE JUST CAUSE YOU"RE NOT A FAN OF THE GUY.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Was turning Rock heel in 98 as the corporate champion not one of the biggest risks the WWF ever made from a booking standpoint? Answer that question please.


Don't be stupid. The answer to that is no.

Rocky Maivia stunk out arenas and they needed a way to fix that issue. So they turned him heel and tied him to the boss. That's not exactly a risky move ffs. Having Undertaker lose @ WM? That's a risky move. Having Foley dive off the top of the cell? That's a risky move.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Oakue said:


> I honestly don't see how this podcast in anyway dispelled much of what CM Punk and others have said. Even Austin at times was crunching his brow and squinting his eyes like "what the fuck is this shit?"


Austin probably knew Vince was BSing and couldn't hide the expression (Austin was a top dude in WWE so he probably was privy to lots of info). But he couldn't really call him out on it since Vince would just stick to the story.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

And yes, Cesaro was a face Shareef

Are you so used to WWE having to spoon feed you and have Cesaro say flat out he's a good guy now for you to believe? It was obvious the moment he turned on Swagger that he became a face


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> DOES IT FUCKING MATTER?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preach! Exactly this
:vince2


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Anyone who was actually paying attention and wasn't watching the show on mute knew Cesaro was on a one-way trip to the top as a babyface NOT because of the swing (although that's what started it) but then they stupidly paired him with Heyman, forced him on the fans as a heel, confused them, took his swing away, took the focus off him and on Heyman (who would constantly hype Lesnar) and then that was that. He was done.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Cesaro was over with the big swing the same way Scotty 2 Hotty was over with the WORM.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> Fools really saying that Cesaro wasn't over :jordan4












I can understand some not liking Cesaro but to say he wasn't one of the most over guys :no: He wasn't a full on face but turning on Swagger and Zeb was essentially a face turn for him to the Audience. Then he won the Battle Royale and got a huge pop. All downhill from there.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

.christopher. said:


> And yes, Cesaro was a face Shareef
> 
> Are you so used to WWE having to spoon feed you and have Cesaro say flat out he's a good guy now for you to believe? It was obvious the moment he turned on Swagger that he became a face


Yep. WWE did everything they could to make Cesaro a heel after he was an over face.


And now Vince buries Cesaro on the podcast lol.



Pls don't cut urselves Cesaro fans.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Austin was a bad interviewer, for a guy with as much clout as him, he should've asked the important follow-up questions, and man he just didn't. He just asked the question, Vince gave the answer, and they moved on.

Cesaro, Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Dolph Ziggler the list goes on and on and on for days of over characters that they squandered. Not everyone is Daniel Bryan that can just be over. The machine needs to be behind you to a certain degree. 

And then you got the clowns saying Cesaro wasn't over, get the fuck out of here. He was super over, bad booking absolutely destroyed him.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> Except those are real moves and not a stupid *** swing.


LMAO. Real Move? I would bet if you guy swung around like that 20 times you would be ready to hurl your fucking guts out. 

Either way it was over, it was Cesaro's thing, and they took it away. Period.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> Surprised they haven't said "I-it's the swing that's over not Cesaro!!" :jordan4


The swing is over though not Cesaro...

I was with a buddy who doesn't watch wrestling and i was watching a Cesaro match and he told me that he looked stupid,his moves was shit,that he has no charisma...

But when he saw the swing he marked the fuck out and he told me that this was the best thing he has seen in his life...

True story

:jordan4 :jordan4 :jordan4


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Cesaro had the entire crowd on his side at Mania when he lifted and then threw Big Show over the top rope.

LITERALLY, the next night they rebooted his character and put him with Heyman.

Then Vince said what he said about him? My head exploded.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Vince must be deaf. I was at WM 30, I heard Cesaro's winning pop loud and clear and he got a big pop when they were doing the pre-show. Fuck he mean Cesaro didn't connect?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> Austin was a bad interviewer, for a guy with as much clout as him, he should've asked the important follow-up questions, and man he just didn't. He just asked the question, Vince gave the answer, and they moved on.


It was probably the only way he could get Vince on the podcast. I'd doubt he'd have agreed otherwise


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

Can anyone upload this or where it will be available to listen?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

TakeMyGun said:


> Austin was a bad interviewer, for a guy with as much clout as him, he should've asked the important follow-up questions, and man he just didn't. He just asked the question, Vince gave the answer, and they moved on.


Austin would have to watch WWE regularly for follow-up questions. Autin has a bad neck. If he watched every Raw he´d end up killing himself from banging his head.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> Vince must be deaf. I was at WM 30, I heard Cesaro's winning pop loud and clear and he got a big pop when they were doing the pre-show. Fuck he mean Cesaro didn't connect?


Cesaro is doing no different than Jack Swagger is now. Swagger is having the exact same reactions TODAY as Cesaro was then. Are you a Swagger fan who thinks he should be in the main event? I'll wait for your answer.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

The only thing that could have made this better was if Vinman opened the podcast by asking Austin "So, ready to come back to work, pal?" and let out his corporate white man chuckle.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> LMAO. Real Move? I would bet if you guy swung around like that 20 times you would be ready to hurl your fucking guts out.
> 
> Either way it was over, it was Cesaro's thing, and they took it away. Period.


It's "a move" I would do to one of my 8 year old sister to have a laugh it's not a move you'd do to inflict pain. Who are you kidding with that?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro was over until Vince/creative put Cesaro with Paul E and they ruined Cesaro's momentum because Paul E only talked about Brock Lesnar ending the streak in every promo. Ceasro just became a background guy.

Knowing assbackwards Vince, he used the Paul E/Ceasro pairing as a test for Cesaro and came to the conclusion that Cesaro wasn't over. Then he dropped Paul E and he's been doing the same jobbing shit since.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

NiKKi_SEGA said:


> Can anyone upload this or where it will be available to listen?


Um on Austins podcast feed


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I expected WAY more from Austin, probably shouldn't have, but I did. Somebody like Austin needs to go and just tear Vince's asshole open, that's the only way this product will get better.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Talk about taking Cesaro to the shitter. 

Although, I agree wholeheartedly about Cesaro's charisma, or lack thereof for that matter. Vince was completely accurate with that statement. 

But damn... That has to be disheartening for essentially one of your upper-mid echelon guys.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro is doing no different than Jack Swagger is now. Swagger is having the exact same reactions TODAY as Cesaro was then. Are you a Swagger fan who thinks he should be in the main event? I'll wait for your answer.


Swagger should've gotten a lot more than what he did so I don't see what your point is. Both should've been solid fixtures in the mid-card/upper-mid card, and if they maintained a certain level of overness, or get even more over, then you elevate them. Instead, Cesaro and Swagger are always losing, and made to look like complete assclowns on television.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"Cesaro wasn't over"











wat


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

What a crock of shit podcast. Vince is either totally delusional, and rewrites history in his head, or an outright liar.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I said this like crazy in the chatbox but I just can't get over it. How the hell do you bury your own roster and break kayfabe so hard on a podcast? Now, if this was only on the Austin website, it might be fine, but you did all this on the *WWE network*. Where your homebase "WWE universe" audience is listening? This was worse and much more wild than any Triple H kayfabe breaking promo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro is doing no different than Jack Swagger is now. Swagger is having the exact same reactions TODAY as Cesaro was then. Are you a Swagger fan who thinks he should be in the main event? I'll wait for your answer.


No he's not. Swagger got a reaction that was the level of Cesaro's reaction at Mania ONCE and that was when he turned face. He has yet to even come close to the two huge reactions that Cesaro got at Mania. And, no I am not a Swagger fan. I'm not a fan that believes that a big reaction should mean automatic main event. However,they could've did better than stick a guy who had that big of a reaction at Mania in a fuck ass feud with RVD. So, miss me with that bullshit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Swagger should've gotten a lot more than what he did so I don't see what your point is. Both should've been solid fixtures in the mid-card/upper-mid card, and if they maintained a certain level of overness, or get even more over, then you elevate them. Instead, Cesaro and Swagger are always losing, and made to look like complete assclowns on television.


I'm saying Swagger is as over RIGHT NOW as Cesaro was at WM. And guess what is going to happen? NOTHING. Because like Cesaro, Swagger doesn't have the charisma or mic skills to FURTHER his overness to the next level. And no amount of booking will mask those faults.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

honestly cesaro has no one to blame but himself

everyone goes through ups and downs and pushes and non pushes but the cream always rises to the top

look at ziggler for a big example he was buried for a long time and now he is one of the top baby face son the show

if you are talented you will overcome the hurdles wwe isn't here to hold your hand and give you everything


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cesaro is doing no different than Jack Swagger is now. *Swagger is having the exact same reactions TODAY as Cesaro was then*. Are you a Swagger fan who thinks he should be in the main event? I'll wait for your answer.


No he's not. Clean your earns and watch back and you'll see how wrong you are.

But of course that'd never happen because you have to keep up with your obnoxious Rock/AE geek #238 gimmick that's been overdone in this place.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro could have been an amazing face :mj2


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

JamesK said:


> The swing is over though not Cesaro...
> 
> I was with a buddy who doesn't watch wrestling and i was watching a Cesaro match and he told me that he looked stupid,his moves was shit,that he has no charisma...
> 
> ...


"you must spread rep"

You're definitely one of my favorite users around here, though. :clap


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SIR ALONNE'S CHRISTMAS SEPPUKU said:


> No he's not. Clean your earns and watch back and you'll see how wrong you are.
> 
> But of course that'd never happen because you have to keep up with your obnoxious Rock/AE geek #238 gimmick that's been overdone in this place.


I don't need to tell you anything. Vince McMahon said it to straight to your face.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I'm saying Swagger is as over RIGHT NOW as Cesaro was at WM. And guess what is going to happen? NOTHING. Because like Cesaro, Swagger doesn't have the charisma or mic skills to FURTHER his overness to the next level. And no amount of booking will mask those faults.


No, he's not. Clean your ears. And, you don't get that over without some form on charisma. Fucking make me embarrassed to be a Rock fan with the stupidity you spew.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

p862011 said:


> honestly cesaro has no one to blame but himself
> 
> everyone goes through ups and downs and pushes and non pushes but the *cream always rises to the top*
> 
> ...


I've always hated that statment. First off all, no, no they don't. Christian in 2005 was the biggest example of that. Second of all, even if that was the case, that shouldn't be an excuse for the company to book you like a fool, that doesn't help you, that just hurts you, and it just creates useless television that is building towards NOTHING, which is the essence of all of the WWE's problem, meaningless television that builds towards nothing.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro is the best in ring worker in WWE. The fact that they have dozens of writers and none of the dip shits can come up with a decent gimmick for Cesaro is laughable. The guy straight up out classed Orton and Cena in February in back to back matches, got a huge ovation at Mania, and they still fuck it up. 

That's not even counting what they did to Bray, and the fact Ambrose hasn't won a ppv match since going solo.

Also people better get ready for Rollins to be fed to Cena, Reigns, and Orton in the near future.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Cesaro is the best in ring worker in WWE. The fact that they have dozens of writers and none of the dip shits can come up with a decent gimmick for Cesaro is laughable. The guy straight up out classed Orton and Cena in February in back to back matches, got a huge ovation at Mania, and they still fuck it up.
> 
> That's not even counting what they did to Bray, and the fact Ambrose hasn't won a ppv match since going solo.


They booked him so strong just so he could tap out to Cena in the Elimination Chamber :no: He looked like a million bucks in the Orton and Cena match. Why is it so hard to book for someone that talented. It's like they do better with guys who can't wrestle or cut promos.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> Cesaro could have been an amazing face :mj2


Don't remind me.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> They booked him so strong just so he could tap out to Cena in the Elimination Chamber :no: He looked like a million bucks in the Orton and Cena match. Why is it so hard to book for someone that talented. It's like they do better with guys who can't wrestle or cut promos.


Its easier for them to control the guys who can't wrestle or cut promos. Its easier for them to script their promos and they can give the guys who can't work 5 key spots and have them work the WWE main event style


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

So Vince pretty much validates Punk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Based on the brief comments on Punk, you can clearly tell that he means a considerable amount to McMahon. 

Vince may be full of more than enough shit, but he seems to legit care about his professional and personal relationship with Punk.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Both parts.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lebyonics said:


> So Vince pretty much validates Punk


Basically.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

interesting


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> They booked him so strong just so he could tap out to Cena in the Elimination Chamber :no: He looked like a million bucks in the Orton and Cena match. Why is it so hard to book for someone that talented. It's like they do better with guys who can't wrestle or cut promos.


They lack consistency. It's these start-stop pushes, just fucking constantly. You book a guy like a star for 2 months, then make him look like a geek for 4 months, and repeated the process for years. Just look at a guy like Ziggler, he's been going through this cycles SINCE 2009! Why is Roman Reigns over? Because they have booked him to PERFECTION for a year, they obviously can do it. It's not like Reigns can talk on the mic any better than Cesaro or Swagger. People like to advocate shitty booking just because of this garbage "cream rise to the top" argument.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Just funny how people will ignore facts to make things seem like what they want to hear.

Cesaro was immensely over not just at WM, but in the months building up to it, and after WM, was arguably the most over guy on the active roster, not named Daniel Bryan (Would def say the Shield as a whole would take that 2nd spot though.)


And for the idiots crying about his Heel Turn, how the hell is a guy supposed to thrive in a heel turn, seemingly built to prevent reactions?? 

The guy gets saddeled with a manager who LITERALLY spent 95% of his promo's ON ANOTHER FREAKING GUY. ANOTHER GUY.
You blame him for not getting over with a manager who only hyped a completely different person? :kobe

They then literally tell him he cannot use some of his key moves because IT GETS A REACTION.

Cesaro no doubt is NOT the best mic worker in the world, but he already proved as a babyface, HE WAS OVER.
You can hate him all you want, but WWE fucked up Cesaro, not Cesaro.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KING KLAUS said:


> Don't remind me.


There there... you'll turn heel tomorrow and forget all about it with that iron clad contract!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Its easier for them to control the guys who can't wrestle or cut promos. Its easier for them to script their promos and they can give the guys who can't work 5 key spots and have them work the WWE main event style


I like the sound of that:reigns


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> I expected WAY more from Austin, probably shouldn't have, but I did. Somebody like Austin needs to go and just tear Vince's asshole open, that's the only way this product will get better.


I actually thought Austin was a little more forceful than I expected.

Especially with the podcast being on the Network and Vince advertising it as much as he did, I came to the conclusion that it would be pretty soft.

You could tell Austin was restricted, I would have liked him to go into more depth about the 'brass-ring' comment and their constant fascination with Cena, when there are a number of other talents that they could develop and market more.

Still Austin went in hard with the Cesaro stuff, as well as Punk, Taker and Savage. So kudos to him, was a decent listen.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

AngryConsumer said:


> Based on the brief comments on Punk, you can clearly tell that he means a considerable amount to McMahon.
> 
> Vince may be full of more than enough shit, but he seems to legit care about his professional and personal relationship with Punk.


 Punk is the only guy to outsell Cena. With Brock not bringing in ppv buys or merch you can bet Vince desperately wants Punk back. I'd love to see the look on HHH's face if that happens lol.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cesaro Section said:


> Just funny how people will ignore facts to make things seem like what they want to hear.
> 
> Cesaro was immensely over not just at WM, but in the months building up to it, and after WM, was arguably the most over guy on the active roster, not named Daniel Bryan (Would def say the Shield as a whole would take that 2nd spot though.)
> 
> ...


WWE fucked it up. People just saying Cesaro fucked up are fucking stupid. The guy was siddled with Heyman which in fairness should of worked on paper but Heymas entire purpose was to push the whole Brock broke the steak shit which got old after Night 1. Cesaro was capable to go on his own and run with the momentum but clearly these people didn't think so.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I feel like Vince McMahon insulted every single performer personally(you can see it and hear it with Austin) when he implies what they do isn't professional wrestling.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Since when has a heel turn prevented fans from cheering their favorite? What is this 1990? Cesaro was never a face. Not for one day. He went from a heel on the verge of face turn to someone who they wanted to be a cool heel.

He just couldn't pull it off. They may of mistake by pairing him up with Heyman but get over it. It's over with and he hasn't gotten a good reaction since they made the move.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> It's "a move" I would do to one of my 8 year old sister to have a laugh it's not a move you'd do to inflict pain. Who are you kidding with that?


Please do so next time with her. Do it exactly 20 times.

It's not a move to inflict pain it's a move to wear down your opponents ability to get some offense in and to discombobulate them and then hit them with a move that does inflict pain. Like that uppercut he does.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Since when has a *heel turn prevented fans from cheering their favorite?* What is this 1990? Cesaro was never a face. Not for one day. He went from a heel on the verge of face turn to someone who they wanted to be a cool heel.
> 
> He just couldn't pull it off. They may of mistake by pairing him up with Heyman but get over it. It's over with and he hasn't gotten a good reaction since they made the move.


Christian in 2011, Daniel Bryan when he joined the Wyatt Family. Their's a lot of instances. Cesaro should've been booked like a baby face, wrestled like one, etc. It definitely hurt him, but I wouldn't say it was the only thing that hurt him.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> WWE fucked it up. People just saying Cesaro fucked up are fucking stupid. The guy was siddled with Heyman which in fairness should of worked on paper but Heymas entire purpose was to push the whole Brock broke the steak shit which got old after Night 1. Cesaro was capable to go on his own and run with the momentum but clearly these people didn't think so.




Exactly. I hate when people say "BUT BUT IT WAS PAUL HEYMAN!"

Idc if it was Jesus, if your manager doesn't actually hype YOU, then it's a waste of time.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Since when has a heel turn prevented fans from cheering their favorite? What is this 1990? Cesaro was never a face. Not for one day. He went from a heel on the verge of face turn to someone who they wanted to be a cool heel.
> 
> He just couldn't pull it off. They may of mistake by pairing him up with Heyman but get over it. It's over with and he hasn't gotten a good reaction since they made the move.


A cool heel wearing a damn robe who always loses  What's cool about that? They stripped him of everything that made him likable in the first damn place. Come on now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

*
Cesaro can't connect with the audience, he doesn't have the verbal skills..."maybe it's because he's Swiss :draper2 idk" ut
Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring ut
I listen to the audience ut
The territories put themselves out of business ut
JR was an unprofessional drunk at the panel ut
We make each match matter because of the story heading into it :what? ut
I'm not complacent because we have no competition ut
No one wants to see Brock on television ut
The title doesn't matter ut
The roster has no ambition ut
There's no one to bridge the gap between me and Punk unkout :aj3
I'm not out of touch :gtfo

Conclusion: Vince McMahon is a senile idiot and he needs to go ut. Everything we've said about him is true and we didn't need a dirt sheet to tell us. It's common sense and it came out of his own mouth, yet for some inexplicable reason we still have apologists running around this forum and defending him like he's innocent. GET A FUCKING CLUE!

Feel free to add anything I've missed and I'll add it to the OP. This was just done off the top of my head.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

:lmao

So true.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Wow, he said all this? What a liar. I'll rep you later. Thanks for this! Cesaro was totally over til they put him with Heyman and everyone said it was a dumb idea.. I mean Vince. Take some accountability! fpalm


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Not enough ut

Vince proved tonight that he needs to step aside.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Wonderllama said:


> What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


^

Exactly why the WWE will NEVER change, you will always have people defending them to the grave, and they are the majority unfortunately.


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince is out of touch?? What a surprise??!!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I read a recap. Vince didn't give any one anything we don't really know, and he was probably lying through his teeth about a lot of things. Cesaro isn't connecting with the audience? Just tell the truth Vince. Say I don't like him, or he needs to work on his promos, or he tried to put a manager with him and it didn't work (and Austin could have said well Paul didn't promote him, he promoted Brock) or because he bagged out Cena/Orton.. tell the truth Vince!

Atleast HHH comes out on tv and says, well a 5 foot tall guy with a beard is not what the company wants on its posters, it's the 6,3 white guy with big muscles. Just tell the truth Vince.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

No one wants to see Brock on television? He really said that? I mean man. That's bad.

Vince has got to go.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Wonderllama said:


> What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


I think that having common sense and watching the program that he obviously doesn't watch


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



RAW360 said:


> No one wants to see Brock on television? He really said that? I mean man. That's bad.
> 
> Vince has got to go.


He said that it was better that Brock appear sporadically so he felt like a special attraction. That's such a stupid statement, Austin should've followed up and said "So you don't want him on Raw every week", but obviously, Austin pussied out of asking the followups people actually wanted to hear.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Wonderllama said:


> What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


Common Sense. So Vince is now supreme and cannot be questioned? :faint:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cesaro was never over ut
> Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring ut
> I listen to the audience ut
> ...


God damn it I can't rep again... FUUUUCK!

But christ, funny at a point then you realise "wait.. fuck me..." and the depression kicks in.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Let Hunter run the company already


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

How is this company still functioning today?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Did he really say that about JR? fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Nine99 said:


> Let Hunter run the company already


Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> He said that it was better that Brock appear sporadically so he felt like a special attraction. That's such a stupid statement, Austin should've followed up and said "So you don't want him on Raw every week", but obviously, Austin pussied out of asking the followups people actually wanted to hear.


I think a lot of people had too high an expectation for this thinking Austin was going to push Vince with tough questions. It was on the Network with Vince. This wasn't a shoot interview or this full on expose like other people have done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Wonderllama said:


> What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


*Negged, and reported for flaming via rep. You can join Vince and get the fuck out as well ut*


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> Based on the brief comments on Punk, you can clearly tell that he means a considerable amount to McMahon.
> 
> Vince may be full of more than enough shit, but he seems to legit care about his professional and personal relationship with Punk.


Of course he does. Punk is a fucking cash cow. Massive merch sales. Great ticket sales. His TV ratings weren't great, but nobody's TV ratings are great anymore. Not Rock. Not Cena. Not Orton. Not Brock. They only vary by 100k - 200k viewers week to week and in the eyes of advertisers that's basically nothing.

That and it's definitely not a "Bret screwed Bret" situation. Punk had serious health issues and they put his life in danger by not addressing the staph infection. He is lucky it didn't happen to Cena because it would be a national story on ESPN and all the major news outlets and the WWE's image may be damaged beyond repair.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



666_The_Game_666 said:


> I think a lot of people had too high an expectation for this thinking Austin was going to push Vince with tough questions. It was on the Network with Vince. This wasn't a shoot interview or this full on expose like other people have done.


Oh, I knew he wouldn't, it's just, in my opinion it would've been for the best if he had. This interview really had nothing of substance behind it. We all know he thinks Cesaro is a bum, that Cena is the only Main Eventer in the company etc.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Now I am really scared for all the young talent.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> They lack consistency. It's these start-stop pushes, just fucking constantly. You book a guy like a star for 2 months, then make him look like a geek for 4 months, and repeated the process for years. Just look at a guy like Ziggler, he's been going through this cycles SINCE 2009! Why is Roman Reigns over? Because they have booked him to PERFECTION for a year, they obviously can do it. It's not like Reigns can talk on the mic any better than Cesaro or Swagger. People like to advocate shitty booking just because of this garbage "cream rise to the top" argument.


That's why I take comments regarding the mythical "IT" and sometimes charisma with a grain of salt. If Cesaro was still being booked as strong as he was before Mania there would be people screaming he has IT and oozes charisma. He's been booked as bad as Ryder after Mania, what kind of reaction do you expect him to get? Add that he has one of the worst themes in the WWE :mj2

I can't see it other than him being sabotaged. The writers can't be that stupid. They teased the break up with the Real Americans and it happened at Mania which essentially meant face turn. How could you take away what got him over then give him Heyman who only talks about Lesnar. And when they end the freaking angle it's out of nowhere instead of having Cesaro vs Lesnar which would have made him even in defeat.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

AJ is NOT a bridge for them, if anything it would be Heyman but I'm confident it is more so Punk being so turned off he doesn't want to deal with anything wrestling for at least the time being


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Nine99 said:


> Let Hunter run the company already


I'm praying for this before Vince strangles what's left of this business to death.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Thank you. Now, onto business...


> Cesaro was never over


Now that's just bullshit. He was one of the favorites to win the title at Elimination Chamber this year...I know...I was there!


> Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring


Well, I mean along with Brock, Batista, Orton, etc...he _is_ one of the only remaining huge stars of the past decade. Who can get to that level is 80-90% determined by the higher ups, bookers, creative etc though...


> I listen to the audience


That shows sometimes. Bryan got a mega push. Ziggler's getting a push now. I'd say they half listen to the fans though; it seems like they'll push who the fans want when they're good and ready, not when that person is in demand.


> The territories put themselves out of business


I know little about this, I'm not gonna touch it.


> JR was an unprofessional drunk at the panel


I've seen the panel, and while sure JR was a tad unprofessional, I really think when you're one of the voices of the WWE talking to a bunch of laid back WWE fans and gamers who are probably just happy to be there, it's not really necessary to be too professional. Clearly the crowd was enjoying listening to JR. That shouldn't have been looked at like a problem.


> I'm not complacent because we have no competition


The WWE has competition. It's called other shows, hobbies, going out, life...everything is competition. When you're in the entertainment business, I'd think you'd have to look at things this way; you want your product to make people want to sit there and watch it without the urge to do something else. Keep your audience hooked. I don't get where these comments come from.


> No one wants to see Brock on television


_EVERYBODY_ wants to see Brock on television. (Kevin Nash voice) Waaaat the faaaahhhk.


> The roster has no ambition


How can they, when there's only a 1% chance they'll ever go anywhere? Hard to be enthusiastic with your career when you know at the drop of a hat at any point in time, you could be jobbing out to every other guy on the roster? WWE seems to have created the kind of environment where the only real security is being someone like Damien Sandow who just kind of takes what they're given and rolls with it.


> There's no one to bridge the gap between him and Punk


Again, not touching this one.


> I'm not out of touch


Sure, and WWE's stock is through the roof, and you're still a billionaire.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

"...maybe it's because he's Swiss" - Vince McMahon on why Cesaro isn't over


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



LunchCombo said:


> AJ is NOT a bridge for them, if anything it would be Heyman but I'm confident it is more so Punk being so turned off he doesn't want to deal with anything wrestling for at least the time being


oh god that's the last person you need to bridge them.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cesaro Section said:


> Exactly. I hate when people say "BUT BUT IT WAS PAUL HEYMAN!"
> 
> Idc if it was Jesus, if your manager doesn't actually hype YOU, then it's a waste of time.


They clearly wanted Heyman keeping attention on Brock for when Brock came back for the Cena match. Thats fine but either have Heyman away from other talent or keep Heyman off of TV until Brock is about to come back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Rewatching... near the beginning: "Well don't piss somebody off".............................. fucking says it all right there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> "...maybe it's because he's Swiss" - Vince McMahon on why Cesaro isn't over


The most asinine statement on the whole thing, I was just scratching my head for a minute after he said something that retarded.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Yeah, guy belongs in a home somewhere and not as chairman of a multi-billion dollar company. Also LOL'd at him not immediately correcting Austin when Austin called NXT "FCW." You can forgive Austin, but Vince is the owner of the company, he should know the name of his developmental system ffs.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> "...maybe it's because he's Swiss" - Vince McMahon on why Cesaro isn't over


Yeah thats the reason.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> That's why I take comments regarding the mythical "IT" and sometimes charisma with a grain of salt. If Cesaro was still being *booked* as *strong* as he was before Mania there would be *people screaming he has IT and oozes charisma.* He's been booked as bad as Ryder after Mania, what kind of reaction do you expect him to get? Add that he has one of the worst themes in the WWE :mj2


Ryback in a nutshell.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince McMahon has still got it.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

people think vinny mac isnt doing a good job are the same ones who watch his shows EVERY WEEK.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> They clearly wanted Heyman keeping attention on Brock for when Brock came back for the Cena match. Thats fine but either have Heyman away from other talent or keep Heyman off of TV until Brock is about to come back.




Exactly, it would have been totally cool, if there was a payoff for Cesaro. Cesaro getting mad about his manager drooling over another guy, eventually boiling over to a standoff/feud with Lesnar.

Instead he just took all the bad parts of that relationship, and was stiffed when it came to getting a potential payoff from it, and they dropped the entire angle like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> The most asinine statement on the whole thing, I was just scratching my head for a minute after he said something that retarded.


I personally found it unprofessional. Whatever he feels about Cesaro is fine but don't say he has zero charisma and doesn't have it on a live interview.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BigEMartin said:


> people think vinny mac isnt doing a good job are the same ones who watch his shows EVERY WEEK.


Not me todays raw was my last straw.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Ryback in a nutshell.


Honestly, if they took Cesaro off of TV for 2 months, have him comeback as a baby face and just kill people, he'd be more over than Ryback. Cesaro can't talk, but Ryback and Roman Reigns can. Like what the fuck?


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BigEMartin said:


> people think vinny mac isnt doing a good job are the same ones who watch his shows EVERY WEEK.


I haven;t watched an episode of RAW for over 3 years


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince wears a blind fold/ear plugs and has a stick up-his-ass!!!
No ambition my ass!!!! Get hunter in there. Get a house plant in there.

Anyone or anything to get this big eared puckernut out.

HOLY PRUNE FARTS!!!!!!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cesaro Section said:


> Exactly, it would have been totally cool, if there was a payoff for Cesaro. Cesaro getting mad about his manager drooling over another guy, eventually boiling over to a standoff/feud with Lesnar.
> 
> Instead he just took all the bad parts of that relationship, and was stiffed when it came to getting a potential payoff from it, and they dropped the entire angle like a sack of potatoes.


But the way Cesaro had been booked after Mania he wouldn't be viable for Brock. If they booked him like he should of been booked and Heyman keeps the streak stuff going then yeah it would of worked.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> Yeah, guy belongs in a home somewhere and not as chairman of a multi-billion dollar company. Also LOL'd at him not immediately correcting Austin when Austin called NXT "FCW." You can forgive Austin, but Vince is the owner of the company, he should know the name of his developmental system ffs.


*
Vince doesn't even know the names of the top NXT guys :ti. He just said "Yeah, NXT! You know...those guys are over." :vince5*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BigEMartin said:


> people think vinny mac isnt doing a good job are the same ones who watch his shows EVERY WEEK.


I don't think many people watch a 3 hr raw from start to finish every week, I DVR the show and skim it in 15 minutes because usually it's just filler tag matches the whole show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Vince doesn't even know the names of the top NXT guys :ti. He just said "Yeah, NXT! You know...those guys are over." :vince5*


Thank fuck.. if he did NXT would be screwed.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Kabraxal said:


> Thank fuck.. if he did NXT would be screwed.


Be thankful Hunter runs that shit


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Oh, one thing OP forgot is when Vince said "We make each match matter because of the story heading into the match". Like mother fucker, how many RAW Main Events in the last 3 months have been useless tag team matches that not a single person has given a single fuck about?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Vince doesn't even know the names of the top NXT guys :ti. He just said "Yeah, NXT! You know...those guys are over." :vince5*


The best was the ending when Austin was asking how fans can talk to him about the product. All he kept mentioning is that he listens to the audience. Im not seeing it.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't like how they just broke kayfabe like that live on the Network after advertising it so heavily on their main kayfabe show.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> I don't think many people watch a 3 hr raw from start to finish every week, I DVR the show and skim it in 15 minutes because usually it's just filler tag matches the whole show.


Shut up already, you sound like a true smark.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Cesaro Section said:


> Exactly, it would have been totally cool, if there was a payoff for Cesaro. *Cesaro getting mad about his manager drooling over another guy, eventually boiling over to a standoff/feud with Lesnar.*
> 
> Instead he just took all the bad parts of that relationship, and was stiffed when it came to getting a potential payoff from it, and they dropped the entire angle like a sack of potatoes.


I remember a while back someone doing a fantasy booking for Cesaro. What I remember was, he is built as a powerful wrestling machine kinda like Angle, constantly defies Heyman which keeps him looking as a face. 

Wins the MITB, Heyman is ringside with Lesnar after he barely beats Cena or whoever. Cesaro's music hits, Heyman is screaming for him not to cash in, crowd's going crazy.

That would have been amazing.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



That Red said:


> Shut up already, you sound like a true smark.


You mad?

unk2


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He said he listens to the audience, but he didn't say he acts on it.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Dawnbreaker said:


> How is this company still functioning today?


Long term loyal fans. If it wasn't for fans from AE and a lot of the "smarks" people bitch about buying PPVs there would be no WWE. Yet time and again the loyal fans get shit on.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> Oh, one thing OP forgot is when Vince said "We make each match matter because of the story heading into the match". Like mother fucker, how many RAW's in the last 3 months have been useless tag team matches that not a single person has given a single fuck about.


Nailed it. I've skipped the main event of the last 2 Raws. Hell, Ryback was in tonight's main event and even though I like him, I'll be damned if I watch another predictable FACES vs HEEL JOBBERS THAT HAVEN'T WON IN ABOUT 11 YEARS 6 man tag match.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

You can tell when vince lies. His ears get bigger.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Vince doesn't even know the names of the top NXT guys :ti. He just said "Yeah, NXT! You know...those guys are over." :vince5*


"What the hell is a Sami Zayn? Sounds like a rock band, let's get them to guest host Raw next week!" :vince2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't believe we are even debating the Cesaro situation..he was a fucking face, anyone with a fucking brain who has watched wrestling for more than a month knows that what he did at WM makes him a face!
then heel turn 24h later, they put him with Heyman who kep talking about Lesnar, took away his signature move.. pretty much burying him.

The idiots kept saying " wait till he swings heyman and gets a huge pop and feud with Lesnar" LOL WHAT? SAY THAT AGAIN?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

If the morale in the locker room wasn't already low then it must be now. He basically buried the entire roster with that comment about them lacking ambition.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

What I found funny was him saying you can't have two guys wrestle without a storyline, otherwise people don't care.

What the fuck? You haven't had midcard storylines since fucking Russo left. I agree with him, but he doesn't even follow his own principle and hasn't since 1999.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Don't forget the burial of "WWE World Heavyweight Championship" BBR. unkout


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

How far in advance was McMahon's podcast booked? Was it a knee jerk decision to Punk's?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Oh, one thing OP forgot is when Vince said "We make each match matter because of the story heading into the match". Like mother fucker, how many RAW Main Events in the last 3 months have been useless tag team matches that not a single person has given a single fuck about.


Not just the Main Event. Nearly every match is made up on the spot filler.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Yeah BBR, you forgot about the "The title is not important" shit.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah, no thanks.


^THIS

unlike vince hunter cant put his ego aside when it comes to making money


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Therapy said:


> Not just the Main Event. Nearly every match is made up on the spot filler.


Yeah, but it would be really hard to make people care about any programming for 3 hours, the fact is, 95% of the time I don't give a shit about the MAIN EVENT. If I don't care about the Main Event, that should speak to how terrible the show is.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

hou713 said:


> I don't like how they just broke kayfabe like that live on the Network after advertising it so heavily on their main kayfabe show.


Neither did I, but Kayfabe has been dead for a long time now. WWE doesn't care anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> Oh, one thing OP forgot is when Vince said "We make each match matter because of the story heading into the match". Like mother fucker, how many RAW Main Events in the last 3 months have been useless tag team matches that not a single person has given a single fuck about.











*
Can I get an over and under of how many times I've posted the phrase "pointless 15 minute matches" :drake1?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

:HA You sure do love that Marcus Camby smiley.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> If the morale in the locker room wasn't already low then it must be now. He basically buried the entire roster with that comment about them lacking ambition.


Actually that's one of the best things he said. There are a whole bunch of people just sitting at the back to make up the numbers with no desire to improve at all. Unlike old days they just don't take the initiative to get into the management's ears on a regular basis to stir things up in their characters.

It's almost like " Ok so I'm making pretty decent money mostly just sitting here and jobbing in 2 minute matches twice a week, what a great life." type of a situation. Unfortunately there are a lot of people like these who are pretty close to being dispensable but not entirely..that's why they have taken things for granted.

People who work hard backstage know it and I don't think they would be affected much for they know what Vince said is true for pretty much the entire roster, the ones just sitting on their asses and being pretty little yes men to the management need to be embarrassed and rightly so.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the talk about CM Punk, I think Vince did the best he could. Sure they could have gone more in depth, but I think they did enough.

And I dont really think there is much of a problem between Vince and CM Punk, its more CM Punk and Triple H.


----------



## showtime123 (Nov 30, 2011)

Found a link: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k2m2NpKy7X33xU9uM1a?start=9 its only part 1


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Actually that's one of the best things he said. There are a whole bunch of people just sitting at the back to make up the numbers with no desire to improve at all. Unlike old days they just don't take the initiative to get into the management's ears on a regular basis to stir things up in their characters.
> 
> It's almost like " Ok so I'm making pretty decent money mostly just sitting here and jobbing in 2 minute matches twice a week, what a great life." type of a situation. Unfortunately there are a lot of people like these who are pretty close to being dispensable but not entirely..that's why they have taken things for granted.
> 
> People who work hard backstage know it and I don't think they would be affected much for they know what Vince said is true for pretty much the entire roster, the ones just sitting on their asses and being pretty little yes men to the management need to be embarrassed and rightly so.


Are you fucking stupid ?
So Ryder lacked ambition when he went out of his way to become popular only to have Cena suck his popularity and then bury the guy with Kane?

the only guy that lacks ambition is your FUCKING WWE CHAMPION BROCK LESNAR VINCE, ANY OTHER WRESTLER WITH A BIT OF PASSION WOULD LOVE TO BE ON RAW THE CHAMPION


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Actually that's one of the best things he said. There are a whole bunch of people just sitting at the back to make up the numbers with no desire to improve at all. Unlike old days they just don't take the initiative to get into the management's ears on a regular basis to stir things up in their characters.
> 
> It's almost like " Ok so I'm making pretty decent money mostly just sitting here and jobbing in 2 minute matches twice a week, what a great life." type of a situation. Unfortunately there are a lot of people like these who are pretty close to being dispensable but not entirely..that's why they have taken things for granted.
> 
> People who work hard backstage know it and I don't think they would be affected much for they know what Vince said is true for pretty much the entire roster, the ones just sitting on their asses and being pretty little yes men to the management need to be embarrassed and rightly so.


Well when I watch WWE I see a lot of wrestlers working their asses off to entertain the crowds even though they aren't given any compelling storylines to work with. 

I go to house shows and I see them putting on ppv worthy matches in front of small crowds to give them their moneys worth. 

Didn't CM Punk just talk about how many times he stood up to Vince and how many times his ideas were nixed?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> If the morale in the locker room wasn't already low then it must be now. He basically buried the entire roster with that comment about them lacking ambition.


The way he dumped on Cesaro and the entire roster is awful. He then blows Cena. I mean who wouldn't want to take Vince and Cena outside and curb stomp em?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Miss Sally said:


> The way he dumped on Cesaro and the entire roster is awful. He then blows Cena. I mean who wouldn't want to take Vince and Cena outside and curb stomp em?


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cesaro was never over..."maybe it's because he's Swiss :draper2" ut
> Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring ut
> I listen to the audience ut
> ...


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Can I get an over and under of how many times I've posted the phrase "pointless 15 minute matches" :drake1?*


Sometimes I feel like they have a shortlist of guys in career limbo and they put them through a randomizer.
"Tonight we're going to have...Bray Wyatt and...R Truth"


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Lol..wait what the fuck. Vince has a podcast?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

King-of-the-World said:


> How far in advance was McMahon's podcast booked? Was it a knee jerk decision to Punk's?


The Punk interview came out last Thursday. WWE started advertising tonight's podcast with Vince last Monday on Raw. So no, this was planned before Cabana's podcast with Punk.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince has really lost it. I have lost faith in this company. Nothing positive came out of this podcast at all. Just a man who lost touch with what the audience wants and he still claims to say that he listens to them. Bullshit.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



skarvika said:


> Sometimes I feel like they have a shortlist of guys in career limbo and they put them through a randomizer.
> "Tonight we're going to have...Bray Wyatt and...R Truth"


Exactly the thought that came to my head, fucker says all the matches matter, did I not just see Bray Wyatt Vs. R-TRUTH, a guy that hasn't had any character development in I don't know how long?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I'm not going to blame him for the Lesnar statement. That's something he has to say. They're paying him, that's all he'll sign on for, he's got to justify it. Special occasions and it's actually a fair statement.

I can't believe he'd call his roster lazy though. You can tell there's a huge rift between management and the product with statements like that.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I wonder what was running through austins mind during this interview?
I know 1 thing. It was not anything good.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



etrbaby said:


> Are you fucking stupid ?
> So Ryder lacked ambition when he went out of his way to become popular only to have Cena suck his popularity and then bury the guy with Kane?


You've got to be just another blind hater if you think Cena buried him and the dude was poised for greatness. Ryder got popular yes, but what exactly was his forte? He surely won't be pushed more for being popular on a 5 minute internet show would he? He had already hit his ceiling in Dec 11 and was already going down.

Take the example of Bray Wyatt. Dude was a jobber in his Nexus days. Nobody cared and he probably would have been just another jobber for another 10 years and no one would have noticed. But no, he took the initiative, came up with a character, honed it, got into the management's ears and convinced them to get him a spot and you see what happened:

* Debuted against a legend in the business at Summerslam in an iconic gimmick match.

* Was in a great feud with the hottest star at the time- Bryan.

* Went up against the face of the company in his very first Wrestlemania.

* Was involved in some great moments in his first year as Bray Wyatt itself.

And is now poised to achieve more. WTF did Ryder do to and is doing all these years? Nothing, just bitching on the internet and being the same lazy bum who thinks the world owes him everything and his character is perfect the way it is.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder what was running through austins mind during this interview?
> I know 1 thing. It was not anything good.


"Is this guy out of his damn mind?" :austin3


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He never said no one wants to see Brock on television, he said Brock is a special attraction, it's better that way and he's correct.. You're exaggerating in most of your statements, that's what you usually do on this forum.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He never said Cesaro wasn't over he said his performance on the mic isn't great "maybe because he's Swiss"


*The entire quote "He lacks charisma, he just can't connect with the audience...maybe it's because he's Swiss? I don't know."*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He said Nobody has grabbed the brass ring in this current except Cena but there are some with potential..and he mentions the shield and bray Wyatt


*Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan say hello. There's some muffled screaming from 6 ft under by a guy named Zack Ryder. Not sure if you forgot, but he was punished for getting himself over and being a top merchandise seller.*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He listens to the audience meaning the physical crowd...not those who just watch and whine online or at home


*
Still bullshit. How many times are they gonna boo Hornswoggle, Torito, and EVERY guest host before he stops bringing those fuckers out? That's just one of MANY examples.*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> Jr was unprofessional and drunk











*
He had a fucking Bells Palsy attack and a doctor's note to prove it.*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> the story does make the match more enjoyable...name a good match with a horrible or no storyline.


*I'll do that after you learn to understand context. There haven't been storylines in the mid card for 7 months. *



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He said nobody wants to see Brock constantly. I agree. It'll make him stale like the rest of the product


*
I'm pretty sure EVERYONE wants to see the champion more than once every 3 months.*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> Lol I enjoyed the podcast and all of Vince's answers.


*Of course you did. He'll continue to put trash on television because of people like you.*


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Jesus fucking Christ this company is doomed a delusional old man his dumb as fuck whore daughter and his megalomaniac son in law.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Honestly, if they took Cesaro off of TV for 2 months, have him comeback as a baby face and just kill people, he'd be more over than Ryback. Cesaro can't talk, but Ryback and Roman Reigns can. Like what the fuck?


Yeah, you couldn't be more right. To this day i'm still intrigued with the people that says Ryback is great on the mic, he hasn't cut a single promo since coming back to back that statement. Just because he says "Haha The Big Guy" and "Stupid" doesn't make him good on the mic people.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> He never said no one wants to see Brock on television, he said Brock is a special attraction, it's better that way and he's correct.. You're exaggerating in most of your statements, that's what you usually do on this forum.


No it isn't, it's Brock is no attraction at all anymore. Might as well have your champion appear on Television. The guy doesn't bring in any more buyrates any more, TV Ratings have stayed stagnant with or without him, he's not an attraction anymore, but he's definitely hurting the product by taking the title hostage.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Not defending Vince, as it's pretty clear after tonight that he is definitely out of touch and has lost the mark. With that said, when he made the comment about *Cesaro* being Swiss, he was talking about his verbal skills. I just rewatched that part of the podcast, and Vince says, and I quote, *"...he doesn't quite have the charisma, he doesn't quite have the verbal skills, maybe it's because he's Swiss, I don't know." Those were his EXACT words.* So to me it sounds like he was saying that because English isn't his first language, that right now he doesn't quite have the verbal skills to connect with the audience. Like I said, I'm not trying to defend Vince, but that kind of stuck out to me. I don't want people to take what he said out of context and be like "VINCE THINKS CESARO ISNT OVER BECAUSE HES SWISS."

As for the rest of the interview, I very much enjoyed it, mainly because of how contradictory Vince made himself sound, especially when he talks about listening to the audience but not his critics. I don't think he realizes that the "critics" and the "audience" are mutually exclusive to one another.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

King-of-the-World said:


> How far in advance was McMahon's podcast booked? Was it a knee jerk decision to Punk's?


This was done so they could entice people on the free month of the Network to pay for December.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Nine99 said:


> Let Hunter run the company already


I truly doubt Hunter can run the company business wise.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Well when I watch WWE I see a lot of wrestlers working their asses off to entertain the crowds even though they aren't given any compelling storylines to work with.
> 
> I go to house shows and I see them putting on ppv worthy matches in front of small crowds to give them their moneys worth.
> 
> Didn't CM Punk just talk about how many times he stood up to Vince and how many times his ideas were nixed?


Yes, and that's why Punk is a multiple time champion and a near legend (legend for many) in the business, you surely don't believe that 100% of his ideas were shot down do you? Atleast he was in the management's ears all the time and persuaded them to take a different path many a time. If he were how some of the others are, he would have just gone further downhill from 2010, probably became a jobber by the end of 2011 and spent his peak years being an afterthought.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Why are so many convinced Hunter can do any better? He has NO experience running an entire company from the business side. As for Vince, none of his answers surprise me. I already knew he was out of touch, this interview just proved it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lariatoh! said:


> I read a recap. Vince didn't give any one anything we don't really know, and he was probably lying through his teeth about a lot of things. Cesaro isn't connecting with the audience? Just tell the truth Vince. Say I don't like him, or he needs to work on his promos, or he tried to put a manager with him and it didn't work (and Austin could have said well Paul didn't promote him, he promoted Brock) or because he bagged out Cena/Orton.. tell the truth Vince!
> 
> Atleast HHH comes out on tv and says, well a 5 foot tall guy with a beard is not what the company wants on its posters, it's the 6,3 white guy with big muscles. Just tell the truth Vince.




He pretty much mentioned his charisma and mic skills though.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I think many of the comments in the OP are a bit misleading on their own. He didn't say Cesaro wasn't over because he's Swiss, or not exactly in that way. He just said he isn't much of a speaker, and he wasn't sure why, maybe it was because he's Swiss. 

He did say Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring, but he also said that guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, and Wyatt were starting to show that they wanted it as well. 

He mentioned the territory guys putting themselves out of business because they all had the money to compete but didn't spend their money on the product the way he did. He basically said that he put all of his money back into the product to improve things, and those guys used their money outside of the business. 

The storyline stuff was in response to Austin asking about segments taking up too much time and there not being more time to the wrestling. Vince was saying that wrestling on its own without making the audience care about the characters wouldn't get people to watch, so they do stories and all to make people care about their matches. 

He actually made a good point about the competition in a way IMO. He said back in the Monday Night Wars each company went all out every week but it was only a matter of time before they each ran out of ideas and got burned out which in his opinion happened to WCW. He said that he considers other things on tv as competition though. 

When did he say that nobody wanted to see Brock on tv? He said that he didn't want him out there every week because A) the contract only allowed for so many shows for him, and B) the more people saw of Brock the less special he would be.

When did he say the title didn't matter?

What was wrong with the point about nobody to bridge the gap between him and Punk? Maybe AJ doesn't want to get in the middle, or maybe he doesn't want to put her there? The comment was in response to Austin talking about the time he walked out and JR was there to help him and Vince get back together. 

I'm not saying anyone has to agree with everything he said, but there's no reason to talk small parts of what he said and twist them to sound worse.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He never said Cesaro wasn't over he said his performance on the mic isn't great "maybe because he's Swiss"
> He said Nobody has grabbed the brass ring in this current except Cena but there are some with potential..and he mentions the shield and bray Wyatt
> He listens to the audience meaning the physical crowd...not those who just watch and whine online or at home
> The territories did put themselves out...they stayed the standard Vince went above and beyond
> ...


I'm pretty sure you did buddy, your dickriding answers are the proof of that.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I wonder what really happened with Shane.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

To the Vince white knighters in this thread, he did say he hopes that Cesaro can connect with the audience one day, which was dumb because Cesaro already did that earlier this year. It's not Cesaro's fault his momentum came to a screeching halt.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I truly doubt Hunter can run the company business wise.


Either way. I say put him in there and have him
take a stad-at-it. Could it get any worse. In the last few
days all of our greatest fears have been answered/realized.

So that being said im sure overtime hunter would figure it out.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Territories certainly didn't help themselves when it pertains to putting themselves out of business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> To the Vince white knighters in this thread, he did say he hopes that Cesaro can connect with the audience one day, which was dumb because Cesaro already did that earlier this year. It's not Cesaro's fault his momentum came to a screeching halt.


*To be fair, it was his fault for requesting the Heyman pairing in the first place. You can't ask for the top heel manager, voluntarily take a backseat to Brock Lesnar, and expect to have success as a babyface. The awful theme song and jobber booking are the fault of WWE. Once he got pinned by Kofi on the APP, he was done.*


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



KingLobos said:


> I wonder what really happened with Shane.


Not as interesting as you think. He wanted to go out on his own and actually run something to prove he could. I think a lot of people think there is all this heat between Vince and Shane because Shane left.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Really enjoyed this podcast.
Maybe I am just a complete mark or WWE Fanboy but I love Vince.
I could just listen to his stories and memoirs for hours on end.

I felt Austin asked all the correct questions and Vince gave the answers as truthfully and respectfully as he could.

Loved his little realisation when he was like I own this Network lets extend this for another 15 minutes. How many yes men where suddenly like ok Sir no worries Sir ill do that for you Sir.

With the Cesaro issue, If you are over you are over.
Don't matter where you are on the card or what gimmick or persona they ask you to play.
If the crowd sees through all that and starts to buy your merchandise and cheer for you at shows, You will become a top star.

Ziggler is prime example of this.

Its not exactly in WWE's interest to hold people back if they are selling merchandise and helping put bums on seats, So I don't buy all this conspiracy B S.


The only point I didn't agree with Vince on was the whole Professional Wrestling VS Sports Entertainment Argument.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince at this age still better than HHH.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



KoЯn;42531546 said:


> Why are so many convinced Hunter can do any better? He has NO experience running an entire company from the business side. As for Vince, none of his answers surprise me. I already knew he was out of touch, this interview just proved it.


They're just desperate. Triple H will be far worse because he is not a businessman.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



KoЯn;42531546 said:


> Why are so many convinced Hunter can do any better? He has NO experience running an entire company from the business side. As for Vince, none of his answers surprise me. I already knew he was out of touch, this interview just proved it.


Seems like when these kinds of discussions pop up, people forget Stephanie. Stephanie has quite a bit of experience on all sides of business for WWE; she's been an account executive, executive vice president, creative writer, director, chief brand officer...
I think Hunter's probably been taught a lot by Vince, but whatever shortcomings he may have in these areas, I think with Steph alongside there really wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Either way. I say put him in there and have him
> take a stad-at-it. Could it get any worse. In the last few
> days all of our greatest fears have been answered/realized.
> 
> So that being said im sure overtime hunter would figure it out.


He will likely be put in charge of the wrestling portion. I think Steph hires someone to be CEO because no one in the business world has confidence in HHH to be the CEO or Chairman.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Wonderllama said:


> What makes you think you know more than Vince McMahon?


The downfall of this company will be far too many yes man who live and die by this statement.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Kennedyowns said:


> The downfall of this company will be far too many yes man who live and die by this statement.


-insert lame joke about your sig and 'yes men'-


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

To add insult to injury, each time they "Tuned up his Theme" it got worst than the previous version. 

I'm not excusing Cesaro from his part in the Heyman pairing but Heyman could of done a better Job at keepin Cesaro as his Main point of focus while still putting pieces of Brock here and there, building it up for something that cause a split between him and Cesaro.

Leading to the SS match between the 2(NoC could of have been Cena/lesnar but I know Cena/Lesnar is a bigger match on paper in WWE's eyes)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



skarvika said:


> Seems like when these kinds of discussions pop up, people forget Stephanie. Stephanie has quite a bit of experience on all sides of business for WWE; she's been an account executive, executive vice president, creative writer, director, chief brand officer...
> I think Hunter's probably been taught a lot by Vince, but whatever shortcomings he may have in these areas, I think with Steph alongside there really wouldn't be a problem.


That's a good point. Triple H can handle the wrestling side and Stephanie can handle the business side.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

> CM Punk say something its completely true
> Vince says something its all lies
you people make me laugh more than you should


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> He never said Cesaro wasn't over he said his performance on the mic isn't great "maybe because he's Swiss"
> He said Nobody has grabbed the brass ring in this current except Cena but there are some with potential..and he mentions the shield and bray Wyatt
> He listens to the audience meaning the physical crowd...not those who just watch and whine online or at home
> The territories did put themselves out...they stayed the standard Vince went above and beyond
> ...


fpalm Vince apologists.... I fucking swear.

Negged for such an idiotic post.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Avalanche of bullshit.

I'd really love to know what Vince considers "over".


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Jules Winnfield said:


> Avalanche of bullshit.
> 
> I'd really love to know what Vince considers "over".


Him on his roster. As he looks down upon them.
MR HIGH AND MIGHTY!!!


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince isn't wrong about Cesaro. He's an awesome wrestler, but he clearly has limitations charismatically. Even during his non-WWE television interviews, he seems to come off very awkward and unnatural. That's probably why he was paired with Heyman, but the problem with that was he needed to be paired with a face mouth piece. Pairing him with Heyman pretty much killed all his face turn momentum.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I have found some links on Twitter of the podcast in MP3 format....

http://bit.ly/1zc2WcL


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> You've got to be just another blind hater if you think Cena buried him and the dude was poised for greatness. Ryder got popular yes, but what exactly was his forte? He surely won't be pushed more for being popular on a 5 minute internet show would he? He had already hit his ceiling in Dec 11 and was already going down.
> 
> Take the example of Bray Wyatt. Dude was a jobber in his Nexus days. Nobody cared and he probably would have been just another jobber for another 10 years and no one would have noticed. But no, he took the initiative, came up with a character, honed it, got into the management's ears and convinced them to get him a spot and you see what happened:
> 
> ...


First off, I'm a Ceba fan..check any of my previous posts.
second of all, I'm not blind at all to what he and the WWE tries to sell, I can't believe people can actually defend the WWE to what they did to Ryder, the man got his name chanted during a Rock segment!
We never wanted him as world champion, but as a mid-card top babyface champion which he should have been all along, not a jobber who appears every 3 month to have commentary bury him


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I don't see why Cesaro's mic skills are preventing him from being pushed. It didn't stop Chris Benoit and he went on to beat HBK and Triple H at Wrestlemania 20. And it's also funny since Vince is pushing a guy :reigns who can barely cut a decent promo and isn't a very good wrestler yet.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

If Vince listened to the audience he would have turned Cena heel years ago.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Either this man's ego is too huge to admit his and the WWE's faults or he's just a crazy moronic geezer who no sense of what is going on.



Don't have the network so I didn't catch the interview anything noteworthy/ any questions on punk and his interview?


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I'm pretty sure you did buddy, your dickriding answers are the proof of that.



How the fuck is that dick riding? It's what the fuck he said....dumbass fuck


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> fpalm Vince apologists.... I fucking swear.
> 
> 
> 
> Negged for such an idiotic post.



You neg me for stating exactly what he said. Damn did y'all watch the podcast?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Andre_Swagassi said:


> fuck dick





Andre_Swagassi said:


> ass fuck


Calm down there buddy :cole


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't see why Cesaro's mic skills are preventing him from being pushed. It didn't stop Chris Benoit and he went on to beat HBK and Triple H at Wrestlemania 20. And it's also funny since Vince is pushing a guy :reigns who can barely cut a decent promo and isn't a very good wrestler yet.


You forgot that he has "the look" :reigns


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Can't wait for Triple H to take over this bullshit.

- Vic


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't see why Cesaro's mic skills are preventing him from being pushed. It didn't stop Chris Benoit and he went on to beat HBK and Triple H at Wrestlemania 20. And it's also funny since Vince is pushing a guy :reigns who can barely cut a decent promo and isn't a very good wrestler yet.


Yeah but hes the chosen one to replace Cena so fuck the rest.


----------



## Paigelovesme (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince push Ziggler better!


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

Santa Banks said:


> *The entire quote "He lacks charisma, he just can't connect with the audience...maybe it's because he's Swiss? I don't know."*



To quote Vince...... "He does not have quite the verbal skills...maybe because he is Swiss ... I don't know in terms of the European style...." Damn do you dumb fucks need to turn closed captions on? God if you're gonna shit on the podcast get the fucking facts straight


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

nothing about him calling himself a introvert?


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

This sounds so terrible that I refuse to listen to the podcast out of fear that I'll never look at Vince the same way.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I came to the theory that Vince is a fool when he is telling the story about being around the pool with Pat Pattison pushing talent into the pool.... WOW!!!!

Vince quote "I WORKED PAT PATTERSON TO THE BONE, JUST AS I DO WITH EVERYONE, MYSELF FIRST'.... yeah I'm sure Vince is flogging himself to death.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The biggest insight into Vince's personality was that he considers himself your average blue-collar Joe who could sit down at the bar and have a beer with you. In reality, he's one of the most insulated human beings alive living outside of North Korea.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



njcam said:


> I came to the theory that Vince is a fool when he is telling the story about being around the pool with Pat Pattison pushing talent into the pool.... WOW!!!!
> 
> Vince quote "I WORKED PAT PATTERSON TO THE BONE, JUST AS I DO WITH EVERYONE, MYSELF FIRST'.... yeah I'm sure Vince is flogging himself to death.


It's a standard boss statement to "motivate" their employees.


But no way Vince skipped out on his health for the WWE. He wouldn't be such a healthy 69 year old if he did.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The part that legit had me laughing was when Austin said he would like to see more wrestling and Vince said something along the lines of but you need to care about the characters and care about who wins, we don't just throw out matches which have no backstory because the people won't care

At least 60% of the matches they put out have no backstory and no reason to care who wins and loses, they don't let the talent put across their characters and script everything so they all sound generic and no one stands out.

I disagree with almost everything he said about Cesaro and I think Austin did aswell, the problem was the post WM booking, he was getting great reactions and they just randomly stuff him with Heyman and then didn't really do anything with him, I'm glad he said they haven't given up on him I just have no idea how they are going to push him


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince talks shit but I think he's half right about Cesaro. His great ring work helped get him 'over' but yeah he's the opposite of charismatic for me. He has a pretty loyal IWC fanbase though so I expect this opinion to be in a minority.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

If no one wants to see Brock on tv, then why is he champion?!?! 

Move along Vince. Time for the era of HHH. I almost exclusively just watch NXT at this point.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Holy shit this sounds bad.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

well that was meh, u had austin treading on eggshells throughout the podcast, vince tried to move on very quickly from any slightly tough questions and he only really went into detail with shit abut monday night wars (yawn), him buying out his competition and his feud with austin.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Yawn Cena said:


> Vince talks shit but I think he's half right about Cesaro. His great ring work helped get him 'over' but yeah he's the opposite of charismatic for me. He has a pretty loyal IWC fanbase though so I expect this opinion to be in a minority.


That's how I've always felt about him, I think he was absolutely right about Cesaro. He has no charisma. Excellent talent but with a roster much deeper with talent than accounted for, he should take the time to work on his promo delivery and all. He deserves better than jobbing but the implication that he should be feuding with Lesnar right now like the thoughts when he first began his program with Heyman is ridiculous.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



> No one wants to see Brock on television





> The title doesn't matter


He said THIS???!!!


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Yeah he has the ring work locked down, and i'm sure as with almost anything some regular practice in delivering his lines etc would go a long way

Although, even if he had the mic skills of Khali he still deserves better than to be jobbing for months on end purely because he is legit in the ring. His most ideal role for now would be as it was not so long ago where he was putting in great long matches against main eventers yet losing in the process. He definitely shouldn't flat out job to people but nor should he be in the main event picture.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I actually thought that Vince knows what people want and he just doesn't do it cause he likes things happening his way, but this interview makes me feel his head is so far up his ass he cant tell what is wrong with his company.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Even before his interview it's obvious he doesn't listen to what the people want :lol

Come on, if he really listened why does the same old shit that everybody moans about happen again and again for years on end? It's evident he's senile.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Brock said:


> He said THIS???!!!


Not exactly--people are slightly exaggerating some of his statements (surprising, I know). I think he said something like "you don't want Brock on TV every week because then he wouldn't be a special attraction," and with regard to the title, he said it wasn't the only thing that mattered, the storyline was important too.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Cesaro was over in the real Americans, in that people would chant for him to be tagged in. 
This makes me think Vince ruined him because he's Swiss.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I enjoyed that Interview throughout and agreed with most of Vinces statements, although some of them seemed fake as he wasn't backing them in Actions but for the most part he sounded legit. Listening to Stone Cold and Vince is always a blast, their little stories were pretty lulzy.

Lol at people using out-of context quotes to refute Vinces arguments.



Chris32482 said:


> Not exactly--people are slightly exaggerating some of his statements (surprising, I know). I think he said something like "you don't want Brock on TV every week because then he wouldn't be a special attraction," and with regard to the title, he said it wasn't the only thing that mattered, the storyline was important too.


Exactly, he explained every single of his points very well but people with no attention span wouldn't know that.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Miss Sally said:


> Wow, he said all this? What a liar. I'll rep you later. Thanks for this! Cesaro was totally over til they put him with Heyman and everyone said it was a dumb idea.. I mean Vince. Take some accountability! fpalm


Yeah and Austin called Vince out on that booking saying he was hot and then they messed him around and turned him heel with Heyman then left him heel on his own and he lost his momentum.

Fair play to Austin, he really pushed Vince on some issues I didn't think he would. The Cesaro stuff, Macho Man, CM Punk and wanting to see more wrestling on the show. Great stuff.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



islesfan13 said:


> Now I am really scared for all the young talent.


I am in no way backing Vince and think he is out of touch but he mentioned Ambrose, Wyatt, Rollins and Reigns as people who are getting close to grabbing the brass ring and later mentioned that there's some great talent in NXT getting some great reactions. Vince said some laughable stuff in that podcast but that stuff sounded promising.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BigEMartin said:


> people think vinny mac isnt doing a good job are the same ones who watch his shows EVERY WEEK.


I've watched a total of 6 hours of WWE wrestling since Summerslam 2013 so calling bullshit on this statement.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

defend as much as you want,But the man is crazy.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He genuinely knows Bray Wyatt exists

At least that's something


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



TakeMyGun said:


> Oh, I knew he wouldn't, it's just, in my opinion it would've been for the best if he had. This interview really had nothing of substance behind it. We all know he thinks Cesaro is a bum, that Cena is the only Main Eventer in the company etc.


Agreed, but I'm sure Vince and Austin made sure they avoided going into detail on certain topics.

Cesaro is very talented, and he isn't that bad on the mic. I'd love to see him win the IC title again.

Cena is only the main eventer because they constantly panic whenever they even consider of putting someone else in his place. They've shot themselves in the foot now, because the majority of the younger/teenage audience are hugely used to having Cena as the main guy, so replacing him with a new main event star is going to be an incredibly difficult task at this point.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

It's alarming how out of touch Vince is with his own product. Never good for a business when the owner is totally oblivious to what's going on around him


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Here's a summary:
- And things of that nature..
- And things of that nature..
- Hahaha
- And things of that nature

:vince$


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Brock said:


> He said THIS???!!!


No he didn't. He pretty much said Brock was a special attraction and it was about the wrestler with the belt not the belt on the wrestler, which any smart mind in the business will tell you


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cesaro can't connect with the audience, he doesn't have the verbal skills..."maybe it's because he's Swiss :draper2 idk" ut
> Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring ut
> I listen to the audience ut
> ...


A lot of those points have been taken out of context which means people who haven't heard the podcast care reading them and assuming that is all he said.

He clarified a lot of those points.

- He said you don't want to Lesnar every week as he is a special attraction and it makes you want to see him more, which is what he also said about Sting.(and he acknowledged contracts played a part too)
- He said the title isn't the only thing that matters, storylines do too.
- His point about not seeing more wrestling on Raw was that to make people want to see it you have to set a storyline and create the characters to make people care about it. I totally agree with that too, and yeah there are some of us who just enjoy great wrestling, but WWE's main demograph does not.
- He listened to the audience in regards to Daniel Bryan so that is proof that he does listen to them.
- Cena has been the only person the grab the brass ring. And like Vince said in the podcast, the truth hurts and the fans hate hearing the truth when used against them(to clarify, he was making a different point when he said that but it is valid here).
- I love Cesaro but he doesn't have the verbal skills and charisma of a top superstar, I agree with that statement. He also went on to say that he hadn't given up on him and they are trying to work out why he isn't connecting.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

*What he siad about cesaro is bullshit. *


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Darkness is here said:


> *What he siad about cesaro is bullshit. *


:lol

Have you heard him try to speak? Vince is 100% right on that one.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Don't defend Cesaro. He is as one dimensional as they come, seriously. The guy is the best ring worker, but the rest.. nah.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



brxd said:


> :lol
> 
> Have you heard him try to speak? Vince is 100% right on that one.


He doesn't have verbal skills because he Swiss is 100% right? I'm sorry but the guy learned 5 different languages, the audience understands him its the fact that they stripped away EVERYTHING that made him popular in the first place. Charisma doesn't apply to just promos, his in ring work spoke for itself and he was getting positive reactions and was over pretty big at Wrestlemania. They turned him heel for zero reason what so ever,gave him Heyman who never spoke about him at all during his promos. Explain to me, how he was set up in a position to succeed like that? So no, he wasn't correct on Cesaro


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Everyone calling Vince an "idiot" - count your millions... Oh wait.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



brxd said:


> :lol
> 
> Have you heard him try to speak? Vince is 100% right on that one.


That may be true but is Roman Reigns any better than him on the mic? How about Ryback? At the very least Cesaro is an exceptional talent in the ring, the other two.. not so much.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



QWERTYOP said:


> Everyone calling Vince an "idiot" - count your millions... Oh wait.


This year he lost a lot of money and he has no one to blame but himself, so he is pretty much an idiot.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I'm so stunned that a Wrestling Forum member has taken words completely out of context and then in a shocking turn of events _more _members have jumped on it and now believe incorrect information. How could such a thing happen.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't care what anybody says that interview alone is worth $9.99 maybe even more. If you don't have the network go buy it and listen to that interview now. Stop being cheepo deepos and buy it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Tangerine said:


> This year he lost a lot of money and he has no one to blame but himself, so he is pretty much an idiot.


Please elaborate how he lost that money. I wanna see this


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Typical WF 

Taking shit out of context.

:kobe


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't care what anybody says that interview alone is worth $9.99 maybe even more. If you don't have the network go buy it and listen to that interview now. Stop being cheepo deepos and buy it.


It's gonna be on podcast one...WWE's "enticment" for the WWE Network in December wasen't even an exclusive to the Network.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pretty sure Shane works in China not Japan. 

Lol Vince


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know when this podcast will be made available elsewhere, other than the Network? It's not on Austin's podcast channel. Not bothered about watching it, but would be great if the audio was made available.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince really has lost his mind, this confirms what we've speculated for years. He's become the reason why this product is so shitty, he genuinely believes he's in touch with the fans, I actually feel sorry for him on that statement, he believes in his own BS.

JR being an unprofessional drunk???? What is he talking about? He's still as bitter as ever when it comes to Jim Ross.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He has always had issues with JR hasn't he? The fact he had a Palsy attack and Vince wasn't okay with that, iffy - but hey, maybe JR was on the juice?


----------



## Scrubs94 (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Dawnbreaker said:


> How is this company still functioning today?


:cena4



islesfan13 said:


> Now I am really scared for all the young talent.


If you haven't been watching NXT, i suggest you do. Also, look at who is currently holding a few of the belts.. Rusev is US Champion, Harper is IC Champion, Sandow is one half of the tag team champions and Rollins could potentially be the next WWE World Heavyweight Champion if they give him the cash in.



Roach13 said:


> Jesus fucking Christ this company is doomed a delusional old man his dumb as fuck whore daughter and his megalomaniac son in law.


:woah How is it doomed? Stephanie has had major roles at in WWE for almost 10 years now and Hunter is one of the greatest of all time, who's to say he can't run a show based on him learning from McMahon and his own experience?



Billy8383 said:


> I think many of the comments in the OP are a bit misleading on their own. He didn't say Cesaro wasn't over because he's Swiss, or not exactly in that way. He just said he isn't much of a speaker, and he wasn't sure why, maybe it was because he's Swiss.
> 
> He did say Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring, but he also said that guys like Rollins, Ambrose, Reigns, and Wyatt were starting to show that they wanted it as well.
> 
> ...


^^ This



skarvika said:


> Seems like when these kinds of discussions pop up, people forget Stephanie. Stephanie has quite a bit of experience on all sides of business for WWE; she's been an account executive, executive vice president, creative writer, director, chief brand officer...
> I think Hunter's probably been taught a lot by Vince, but whatever shortcomings he may have in these areas, I think with Steph alongside there really wouldn't be a problem.


This aswell ^^



TehMonkeyMan said:


> > CM Punk say something its completely true
> > Vince says something its all lies
> you people make me laugh more than you should


IWC logic m9 :bigtone



HBK 3:16 said:


> fpalm Vince apologists.... I fucking swear.
> 
> Negged for such an idiotic post.


How are the "Vince apologists" any worse than the people who are taking things out of context and twisting his words?



njcam said:


> I came to the theory that Vince is a fool when he is telling the story about being around the pool with Pat Pattison pushing talent into the pool.... WOW!!!!
> 
> Vince quote "I WORKED PAT PATTERSON TO THE BONE, JUST AS I DO WITH EVERYONE, MYSELF FIRST'.... yeah I'm sure Vince is flogging himself to death.


Clearly you haven't heard the stories about Vince.. inb4 "people just kiss his ass".. I doubt the owner of the biggest pro wrestling/sports entertainment organization today is sitting around at his house doing nothing. He most likely works harder than half the damn people in the place.



spil said:


> If no one wants to see Brock on tv, then why is he champion?!?!
> 
> Move along Vince. Time for the era of HHH. I almost exclusively just watch NXT at this point.


Taken out of context, well done :applause



Terminus said:


> I've watched a total of 6 hours of WWE wrestling since Summerslam 2013 so calling bullshit on this statement.


I call bullshit on this statement. 6 hours of WWE since SS last year? :ti More bullshit then I've ever heard.



CesaroSection said:


> A lot of those points have been taken out of context which means people who haven't heard the podcast care reading them and assuming that is all he said.
> 
> He clarified a lot of those points.
> 
> ...


:clap Once again, well said.



Starbuck said:


> I'm so stunned that a Wrestling Forum member has taken words completely out of context and then in a shocking turn of events _more _members have jumped on it and now believe incorrect information. How could such a thing happen.


You would never think so on a Wrestling Forum, right?

Usually you're a good poster Reigns Train.. But dude, twisting words/taking stuff out of context just to get people to agree with you?

:soft


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The irony in his statement about Lesnar is that he refused to let Brock come back in 2005 under a part-time contract.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

11Shareef said:


> I doubt he would've been in a much better spot right now though. Still had Cena, Bryan and the Shield had just turned face. I don't disagree. Here's my thing though, I just don't like the idea that people think they can run the company better. The most we can really say is he's out of tune with the audience, or at least a very vocal section of it. I'm sure there's more behind most of these actions that's evaluated than what we know. I can tell Jay-Z his last album sucked, but he still sold a million albums before even dropping a single. So, what am I really telling him? I just feel like fans with no credentials telling the man who's behind the most successful wrestling company in the world is a little laughable. I feel like even if it was Heyman or Biscoff they come with more merit. They've ran wrestling companies before and while maybe not as successful in the long run, they still have some frame of reference to grasp from, meanwhile the most, most of know about running a wrestling company is universe mode in 2k. Not saying I agree with everything he says or does, because I don't, but a lot of stances I see here just aren't logical to me.


This is utter bullshit. I've never written or directed a movie before but EVERY movie Uwe Boll has produced is beyond awful. You don't need a masters in some particular field to know when someone sucks ass at their job.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

well now we know a lot about how shitty a work environment the wwe is because of one man's firm stance that he knows what the fans want


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I don't care what anybody says that interview alone is worth $9.99 maybe even more. If you don't have the network go buy it and listen to that interview now. Stop being cheepo deepos and buy it.


do you work for wwe or something? why are you begging people to buy the network when it has fuck all to do with you? you wwe fanboys lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He listens to his audience. Yeah the audience that consists of his "Yes Men" no doubt. When it comes to the fans, it's selective hearing.

"The roster has no ambition"????????? Vince really doesn't have a clue, does he even pay attention to anyone outside of the Main Event? He probably doesn't even know who some of the guys are. 

Delusional, senile and genuinely believes his own statements, tragic.


Is there a link to the full podcast so I can hear it myself? I know I jumped on to this but Vince shouldn't be defended as most of the stuff goes through him.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cesaro can't connect with the audience, he doesn't have the verbal skills..."maybe it's because he's Swiss :draper2 idk" ut
> *


*

This is true*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Starbuck said:


> I'm so stunned that a Wrestling Forum member has taken words completely out of context and then in a shocking turn of events _more _members have jumped on it and now believe incorrect information. How could such a thing happen.


Yep typical WF taking shit WAY out of context as always.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



#Mark said:


> That may be true but is Roman Reigns any better than him on the mic? How about Ryback? At the very least Cesaro is an exceptional talent in the ring, the other two.. not so much.


Yes, they both are. Watch any Cesaro backstage promo or commentary segment. It's so bad, it gets awkward.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

"no one wants Brock on TV"

translation: We can't afford him.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hilarious when Vince extended the podcast on the Network. Do more of that raw uncut shit, subscriptions will go up.

WWE should air his podcast like this; however, have absolutely no creative control on it. Let Austin do his thing, even if he wants to interview a TNA guy, I think that would only boost viewership. Let it still run through that podcast network or whatever, just broadcast it live video on the WWE network.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I am not one to throw around the word mark but the OP sure fits the description perfectly like to a tee....I have a idea why don't you just apply for the job send in a application since you think you know so much and have all the right ideas...I am sure they will hire you


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

squeelbitch said:


> do you work for wwe or something? why are you begging people to buy the network when it has fuck all to do with you? you wwe fanboys lol


Exactly I am a wwe fan boy and love going against the grain, but I do agree with a lot of you guys on some things


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



islesfan13 said:


> Not me todays raw was my last straw.


Ok see you Monday


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Doubt the majority of the posters in here actually watched it. The OP is full of exaggerations and taken out of context to make it seem worse than it is. They fucked up with Cesaro, but obviously Vince isn't going to say that. We have no clue if the guys in the roster are complacent like Vince says. The territories did put themselves out of business by not keeping up with the times. He never said JR was a drunk unprofessional. They do have reasons for their matches on Raw, the storylines suck, there isn't a lack of them. Of course he's complacent seeing as his livelihood isn't in danger, but he can't say that. He didn't say nobody wanted to see Brock, he said he's a special attraction. If Brock is there every week, nobody's going to care Brock is at Mania and he's right. Didn't say the title didn't matter, he said it wasn't the end all be all. Roster has no ambition? We don't know, there were those rumors that what happened to Ryder killed morale so it's possible. AJ is not an impartial party. Vince isn't out of touch, just because not everything he tries works means he's out of touch.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The WWE could improve heavily from this podcast. If Vince continues to get negative responses from it, maybe he'll see what he truly does need to do to improve the product.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Well, I liked the interview, dont agree with some, but overall it was good


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Words Of Wisdom said:


> The WWE could improve heavily from this podcast. If Vince continues to get negative responses from it, maybe he'll see what he truly does need to do to improve the product.


Well, he doesnt care about his critics :vince5


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Can't believe he said that about JR, considering Jerry fucking Lawler is employed.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Vince isn't out of touch, just because not everything he tries works means he's out of touch.


Were some of the things he said taken out of context? Yes. 

Is he out of touch? Abso-fucking-lutely. We didnt need the podcast to know that, we watch his awful product every week.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

To be fair he isn't bullshitting. He no doubt believes what he is saying and we are hearing his perspective. 

Likewise with Punk, not everything he said is accurate it's only his point of view on events. 

I certainly don't agree with a lot of Vince's views but he isn't going anywhere any time soon and he isn't going to change his philosophies on the business this late in the game. 

I think WWE could be a vastly superior product to what it is now with young, enthusiastic, ambitious and knowledgeable people in charge and the writers given more creative freedom on where to take story lines. 

A good exampl eof my frustrations are in the Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose feud. They have created two excellent characters (By wrestling standards anyway) but instead of looking to take the feud outside the box and expand on these characters more they are just relying on played out sneak attacks or fairly boring promos and cliched Daddy issues. 

There is no depth or innovation to the story so it renders these characters pointless. The feud may as well be John Cena vs Kane because there is nothing unique or interesting about it that anyone else on the roster could not have done.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Terminator GR said:


> Were some of the things he said taken out of context? Yes.
> 
> Is he out of touch? Abso-fucking-lutely. We didnt need the podcast to know that, we watch his awful product every week.


People always say that, give me some reasons why.

Is the Network an out of touch move? Moving away from an outdated PPV formula, something that they've been planning for years. Kids like the product and kids are the demographic they're targeting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean Vince is out of touch.

The interview was fine. Nothing said was as shocking and offensive as the OP is leading people to believe. He expanded upon all of his points.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



#Mark said:


> That may be true but is Roman Reigns any better than him on the mic? How about Ryback? At the very least Cesaro is an exceptional talent in the ring, the other two.. not so much.


this, the original babyface ryback (haven't really seen much of his return to a babyface) was boring as fuck and got over just coz of the "feed me more" chant and let's be real abut reigns, he has been super protected from the minute he showed up on the main roster and whether the fans like it or not before reigns even debuted vince had his heart set on this guy being up there with cena.

wwe fucked up cesaro and vince must surely know it, one of the things that had the crowd warming to cesaro was the swing and what did wwe do......take it away from him, do you think had cena started performing a new move in his arsenal that got the the crowd popping, wwe would take it away from him? no they wouldn't, they would probably milk the move as much as possible to get golden boy over even. when the shield broke up who got to keep the theme music and the attire....roman reigns, wwe went the extra step to try and keep reigns over, it's all about who vince has a hard on over, bolieve that!


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Not sure if it's been asked already, haven't read through all 18 pages, but does anyone actually believe Vince when he says that it was coincidence Punk got fired on his wedding day? 

I think Triple H definitely orchestrated that considering punk told him 2 days before that he was getting married on that day!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> People always say that, give me some reasons why.
> 
> Is the Network an out of touch move? Moving away from an outdated PPV formula, something that they've been planning for years. Kids like the product and kids are the demographic they're targeting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean Vince is out of touch.


Vince is out of touch because of how oblivious he is to the roster and their standings with popularity.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

On Cesaro:

"Maybe it's because he's Swiss... the audience needs to care about you"

THE AUDIENCE USED TO CARE ABOUT CESARO UNTIL YOU SHIT ALL OVER HIM. Fuck Vince, he's out of touch.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I also don't understand how he expects some guys on the roster have ambition when they are given gimmicks like Adam Rose or Stardust. These guys already probably know the midcard belts are as high as they can get with such a shit gimmick that will never be taken seriously. I don't see how he can expect them to be ambitious.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> People always say that, give me some reasons why.
> 
> Is the Network an out of touch move? Moving away from an outdated PPV formula, something that they've been planning for years. Kids like the product and kids are the demographic they're targeting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean Vince is out of touch.
> 
> The interview was fine. Nothing said was as shocking and offensive as the OP is leading people to believe. He expanded upon all of his points.


are kids really that important past couple of years when it comes to making profit by targeting that demographic 

the ratings aren't good neither are live attendance or ppv buys


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince does however say that Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns are reaching for the brass ring :mark:


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

There is no one like JR to bridge the gap between them. If you think AJ is, you're crazy. That'll backfire and piss Punk off more, because you don't use a woman, especially a wife to discuss buisness.

If anything, Heyman and Joey Mercury are the only two guys who could at least get in contact with Punk


Btw, did anyone care about Vince trying to fine Stone Cold 650K when he came back? I mean obviously Austin was making bank, but that money is over a million dollars today. Not even the MLB/NFL hand out those fines with their 100M+ players


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



p862011 said:


> are kids really that important past couple of years when it comes to making profit by targeting that demographic
> 
> the ratings aren't good neither are live attendance or ppv buys


but Cena merch sales are booming. :vince$ :cena5


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Unfortunately I believe he does believe all this stuff, which might be worse.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I'm disappointed Austin didn't bring up the target towards children/PG rating questions.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Cesaro was connecting with the crowd with the swing, you make him stop using it and he loses his momentum, go figure. I wonder who to blame, surely not Vince. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

My favorite line was "Cesaro just doesn't have the mic skills or the charisma... maybe cause he's Swiss"

:wtf

The rumors were true, he doesn't care for Europeans. Pyro was right all along. We should have listened!




LethalWeapon000 said:


> People always say that, give me some reasons why.
> 
> Is the Network an out of touch move? Moving away from an outdated PPV formula, something that they've been planning for years. Kids like the product and kids are the demographic they're targeting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean Vince is out of touch.
> 
> The interview was fine. Nothing said was as shocking and offensive as the OP is leading people to believe. He expanded upon all of his points.


It is ironic you bring up the Network and the 'targeting kids' demographic as the two basically contradict each other. Are kids capable of paying for subscriptions? If Nickelodeon came up with a subscription based streaming channel do you think that would really be successful?


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> My favorite line was "Cesaro just doesn't have the mic skills or the charisma... maybe cause he's Swiss"
> 
> wat
> 
> *The rumors were true, he doesn't care for Europeans.* Pyro was right all along. We should have listened!


Unless the Europeans are Irish. But this doesn't limit to Europeans. He doesn't care for anyone who is not white North-American.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Tangerine said:


> Unless the Europeans are Irish. But this doesn't limit to Europeans. He doesn't care for anyone who is not white North-American.


Probably because he listens to his fans and that half of them can't 'understand' their accents. Fuck knows why.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I just watched the interview in full. My summary? The amount of people here taking things that were said in the interview COMPLETELY out of context is staggering.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The complacency and Brock comments are bullshit. Especially the Brock one. But the rest? Yeah, I don't know, it's iffy at best. I definitely wouldn't call all of it bullshit. You may not like the fact that some of that's true, but some of it likely is.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Seems like every time I want to give rep it says I have to spread it around more.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

A quote by CM Punk that I agree with more than ever.

_"I like to think this company will be better after Vince McMahon's dead..."_


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> I read a recap. Vince didn't give any one anything we don't really know, and he was probably lying through his teeth about a lot of things. Cesaro isn't connecting with the audience? Just tell the truth Vince. Say I don't like him, or he needs to work on his promos, or he tried to put a manager with him and it didn't work (and Austin could have said well Paul didn't promote him, he promoted Brock) or because he bagged out Cena/Orton.. tell the truth Vince!


He did go into more detail on the podcast. He said that there is something missing, he doesn't know what it is, he doesn't have the answer to everything but there is something missing.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> No one wants to see Brock on television ut
> *


Never seen so much taken out of context before I mean holy fuck mate, did you listen at all.

_"McMahon said he views Lesnar as a special attraction who shouldn't be on TV all the time. McMahon equated it to Jake Roberts using the snake week after week on TV, which made him not as special anymore because the audience becomes jaded over time."_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

"No one has reached for the Brass Ring."

I guess all of the media attention Punk got during his Summer of Punk angle doesn't count. He even had new sponsors but Vince wouldn't let him because it might piss off other wrestlers. Then a few months later Brock, a part timer is allowed to do it.

:ti

And to think some are actually buying into Vince's BS, and then they'll be the first to complain about Raw next week.


----------



## nandy16 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

What about CM Punks Bullshit Statements from his podcast/shoot. Their are inaccuracies in both! I enjoyed them both though.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> My favorite line was "Cesaro just doesn't have the mic skills or the charisma... maybe cause he's Swiss"
> 
> :wtf
> 
> ...


Again more twisting of Vinces words.

"Cesaro doesn't have the charisma. He doesn't have the vocal ability...maybe because he's Swiss." - What he actually said.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I think Vince may have set a new record here. I'm sure he told more bullshit in one interview than any politician could in a lifetime. fpalm


:vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He said Cesaro isn't connecting with the crowd, yet he was very much "connecting with the crowd", aka very much over as a face, before WM and before being paired with Heyman.

So, he was connecting with the crowd. But WWE's terrible creative direction with him fucked it up. Funny how Vince forgot to mention that or be critical of his writers. He has no problem criticizing his wrestlers, yet he doesn't offer up much criticism with his creative staff. Shocking.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

lol, it would be hilarious if it wasn't so sad. The man just needs to ride off to the sunset before he drives the company into the ground so that he lives to see its demise.

I have an easier time believing John Wayne Gacy's interview before he was executed than 99% of the shit Vince said last night.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



ShowStopper said:


> He said Cesaro isn't connecting with the crowd, yet he was very much "connecting with the crowd", aka very much over as a face, before WM and before being paired with Heyman.
> 
> So, he was connecting with the crowd. But WWE's terrible creative direction with him fucked it up. Funny how Vince forgot to mention that or be critical of his writers. He has no problem criticizing his wrestlers, yet he doesn't offer up much criticism with his creative staff. Shocking.


because criticising the writers would be criticizing himself. Everything goes through Vince, and he never does anything wrong, obviously. :vince2


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



ShowStopper said:


> He said Cesaro isn't connecting with the crowd, yet he was very much "connecting with the crowd", aka very much over as a face, before WM and before being paired with Heyman.
> 
> So, he was connecting with the crowd. But WWE's terrible creative direction with him fucked it up. Funny how Vince forgot to mention that or be critical of his writers. He has no problem criticizing his wrestlers, *yet he doesn't offer up much criticism with his creative staff.* Shocking.


Everybody knows that when you say "WWE creative" you actually mean "Vince McMahon". Vince shoots down 99% of what the creative staff comes up with.


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Thoughts on the Austin/McMahon Podcast:

- Firing Punk on his wedding day was an accident...I don't buy that for one second and I don't think anyone else does or should at all. Vince does admit that if there was a Jim Ross around, things might not have ended the way they did with Punk. (Remember, Ross has helped the WWE mend many fences when he was there)

- Funny how Vince thinks no one is going for the "brass ring" except for Cena. I'd argue that CM Punk went for it as much as anyone else has in the history of the WWE and literally made it. It's a nice little (albeit unintentional) shot at all the wrestlers in the WWE.

- Austin asks, but ignores a more important question, about Savage and the HOF and Vince acts like Savage definitely belongs in the HOF and is definitely going in...why wait 20 years to induct a legend like Savage and why wait 3+ years after his death? I wish Austin would live up to what we've come to expect from him and ask Vince why Vince has waited so long and why Savage's name has apparently been "Benoit'd" from the WWE?

- Austin says wrestlers are scared of Vince, scared of pissing people off and are walking on eggshells afraid to lose their spot (since there really isn't a second option). Vince's response is classic Vince in that alpha male mentality: "Then don't pissed anyone off". Of course Austin goes on to talk about how he's pissed McMahon off more than a few times

- Another alpha male move on Vince to show his "dominance" and "power" was the when the time was running up and Austin said they had to wrap up and of course Vince replies with "I happen to own the Network and we're going another 15!"

- Talking about the Streak, Vince says it was his call but 'Taker was all onboard. Even more interesting is that Vince breaks kayfabe (not a big shocker but the next part is) in calling 'Taker Mark Calaway. Nothing truly groundbreaking but considering 'Taker's character, I found that very interesting.

Overall, Vince came across as an ass, out of touch, yet he does not appear to think so. Still, a must watch, must listen "shoot" interview.

I stated this many years ago and still stand by it; There isn't an autobiography I look forward to more than Vince McMahon's but only he is completely honest and opens up about everything...somehow I don't think he will ever come out with one and if he does, I doubt it will be a complete shoot.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

The Cesaro can't connect because he's Swiss, the titles don't matter, JR was a drunk, and no one to get the ball rolling for contact with he and CM Punk (when his fucking wife is there in front of you twice a week) were the statements that made me think the jokes on Vince are legit. He's losing his mind.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

no shocker people would defend this old senile fool then complain about how shit the product is....i respect the man but clearly he fell off...despite everything about Hunter he still has an eye for the business...the sooner he takes the throne the better


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Santa Banks said:


> *
> Cesaro can't connect with the audience, he doesn't have the verbal skills..."maybe it's because he's Swiss :draper2 idk" ut
> Cena was the only one to grab the brass ring ut
> I listen to the audience ut
> ...


:nowordsIt's really hard to list my favorites but I'd have to say 1-3, 6 and 12 really get me every time roud


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*










>"No on wants to see Brock"

>"The title doesn't matter"

>"I'm not out of touch"

>mfw


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



RAW360 said:


> No one wants to see Brock on television? He really said that? I mean man. That's bad.
> 
> Vince has got to go.


Yes sir he did!! You should listen to the Podcast its quite interesting! :jt:floyd3


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

He's a retard, I've been saying it for ages. None of this is news to me. The bit about how Cesaro can't get over because he's Swiss has me dying. Which to me, is actually funnier not because of his subtle racism, but because he implies that he actually cares about verbal skills when he hasn't given the WWE Championship to somebody that was good on the mic in forever.


----------



## Barry Horowins (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



LethalWeapon000 said:


> People always say that, give me some reasons why.
> 
> Is the Network an out of touch move? Moving away from an outdated PPV formula, something that they've been planning for years. Kids like the product and kids are the demographic they're targeting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean Vince is out of touch.
> 
> The interview was fine. Nothing said was as shocking and offensive as the OP is leading people to believe. He expanded upon all of his points.


He is miles out of touch, miles. He always has been, even in the boom period of the attitude era he was dragged kicking and screaming forced to produce an edgier show, he never "liked" the product, even though that was clearly where the business was heading and needed to go to be successful.

In regards to now, he is out of touch in the respect that he thinks dancing fucking bunnies and cheese burgers and pathetic backstage skits are what the fans want. The world today is a far "older" place, in the respect that even younger children, from say 10 to mid teens don't want to see that shit. Nowadays you get 10 or 12 year olds watching Sons Of Anarchy or Breaking Bad, because they have so much access to everything, they go from those shows to seeing the insulting nature of the WWE and it does not wash. Back in the day it was different, when I was 10 I didn't swear, I didn't watch anything I shouldn't, the world was a more protected place with the internet not being as prevalent.

Sorry to go on a tangent but to say Vince isn't out of touch is just wrong.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



2yang4life said:


> Even more interesting is that Vince breaks kayfabe (not a big shocker but the next part is) in calling 'Taker Mark Calaway. Nothing truly groundbreaking but considering 'Taker's character, I found that very interesting.


This just tells you right then and there that taker is done.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



2yang4life said:


> - Funny how Vince thinks no one is going for the "brass ring" except for Cena. I'd argue that CM Punk went for it as much as anyone else has in the history of the WWE and literally made it. *It's a nice little (albeit unintentional) shot at all the wrestlers in the WWE.*


It's also a nice way to convince me that the product isn't worth watching. "None of these people are stars other than John Cena. Also, the WWE championship doesn't mean anything. The champ hasn't defended it in three months and we don't care." Great! Why thee frak should I pay for your network? To watch all these non-stars compete for a meaningless belt?


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Vince needs to go.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Ah just bring back Shane McMahon to handle the business side and send Vince to a nursing home.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I wonder if Jim Cornette set himself on fire upon hearing Vince McMahon refer to the Undertaker as Mark Calaway?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

what he said about cesaro was right on. dude is boring, with no charisma. while they did fuck up by taking him out of the real americans when he was catching on, it doesn't change the fact he's still fuckin boring. dudes acting like mcmahon is senile, but then wanna cosign cesaro? smh. if u think cesaro can do anything other than wrestle, maybe you're the one whose senile.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I loved Stone Cold's face when Vince said "I'm not out of touch"

Also wtf Vince at "Cesaro doesn't connect with the crowd because he's swiss." Even though Austin gave him a perfect example of Cesaro getting over before they deflated him.


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

I stopped listening after Vince said "I listen to the audience" :kemba


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Terminator GR said:


> This just tells you right then and there that taker is done.


Nope


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> It's also a nice way to convince me that the product isn't worth watching. "None of these people are stars other than John Cena. Also, the WWE championship doesn't mean anything. The champ hasn't defended it in three months and we don't care." Great! Why thee frak should I pay for your network? To watch all these non-stars compete for a meaningless belt?


He's burying his own company.

*"Our belt is meaningless and we only have one star, buy our network!"*

All joking aside, Vince McMahon might actually, legitimately, medically be senile.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

1) WWE is stupid for putting this on the Network- then again, fuck kayfabe right? That's not what sports-entertainment is about!

2) I'm only a few mins in and I can't believe the words "Well don't piss anyone off" just came out Vince's mouth. Don't be a bully, B A Star!


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

3 Conclusions about the people in this thread:
1. A bunch of people who haven't listened to it yet, but comment based on the delusional OP taking things out of context
2. People who listened and take TE things out of context anyway
3. People who realize the stuff was taking out of context and aren't acting like geeks about it


People actually taking that title comment out of context :StephenA
It's literally what every wrestler will tell you same about the wrestler carrying the belt and not the other way around


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



sharkboy22 said:


> 1) WWE is stupid for putting this on the Network- then again, fuck kayfabe right? That's not what sports-entertainment is about!
> 
> 2) I'm only a few mins in and I can't believe the words "Well don't piss anyone off" just came out Vince's mouth. Don't be a bully, B A Star!


The company mentality is insanely bipolar.
"Grab that brass ring, stand up for yourself and get yourself noticed."
"But don't piss anyone off, do what creative says and do what you're told."
"We listen to what the crowd says, if you get the right reaction with the fans then you become a star."
"We don't think you have 'it', ignore the crowd, we don't think you're star material. So don't be trying to get over on your own!"
"I don't think there's anyone as ambitious as there used to be in the company. It's a different mentality to the attitude era where everyone was hungry. Now they don't work as hard."
"Oh these people are exceptionally hard workers, CM Punk was dedicated and it's a shame he left and I'd love to work with him again. It's just they aren't ready yet."


----------



## 2yang4life (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Still can't get over Vince saying no one is ambitious, no one is trying to grab the brass ring yet he flat out tells the world that he doesn't want anyone to piss him off or anyone else on the WWE management...so everyone is doing what he or management tells them to do so if they fail, it's all on Vince and the WWE, right? I mean Vince said he doesn't want anyone to go against him or to piss him off so all they have to do is do exactly what Vince wants...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

This thread has pretty much become a parody of itself. Just a bunch of people taking a bunch of things out of context. Looks to me at this point like at least half the people posting haven't even watched it.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Wait a minute, hold the presses. I'm thinking about this now and I just want to be the first conspiracy theorist to point out that this could be a *WORK*..

*"Only Cena matters"* combined with Cena being the only one to restore Authority could be part of the story where they turn Cena. Also meant to light a fire under the collective asses of the new wave of fan-favorites, making Cena look more like a heel.

*"Well don't piss anyone off"*. Same idea, abusing authority figure. This struck me as a bit too close to "Mr. McMahon the character". Could be gearing up for a tv return and Cena alliance.

*"No one cares about Cesaro"* = setting up the opposition.

*"No one wants to see Brock on television"* = so stupid that it must be part of a storyline where Brock and Heyman begin to turn in further opposition to Vince/Cena.

Not making any predictions. Just saying, for the conspiratorially minded individual, this is kinda coming together the more I think about it.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*

Man I'm only 10 mins and Vince is just talking completely out of his ass. This is horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Karma101 said:


> Man I'm only 10 mins and Vince is just talking completely out of his ass. This is horrible.


Yet, some people want to post here about people taking things out of context. 

fpalm


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Big Bird said:


> I just want to be the first conspiracy theorist to point out that this could be a *WORK*..
> 
> *"Only Cena matters"* combined with Cena being the only one to restore Authority could be part of the story where they turn Cena. Also meant to light a fire under the collective asses of the new wave of fan-favorites, making Cena look more like a heel.
> 
> ...


If it really was Kayfabe or a work I honestly doubt Vince would want to use the name CM Punk or TNA on any WWE programming, I think this was Vince being as honest as he possibly could without getting personal.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The bit where Austin told the fans to send their tweets at Vince, Vinces face was pretty much










The 'I don't listen to critics' line was telling.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Tangerine said:


> Unless the Europeans are Irish. But this doesn't limit to Europeans. *He doesn't care for anyone who is not white North-American.*


Must be why Rock and Batista never really made it. Or why Roman Reigns is being buried on Superstars. Oh wait...


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



KoЯn;42542738 said:


> Must be why Rock and Batista never really made it. Or why Roman Reigns is being buried on Superstars. Oh wait...


Also, look at the Trump hair vs hair angle at Mania 23. Ya know, that ridiculously mainstream, high profile match in which both the competitors representing Trump and McMahon were North American, and white. 

Oh, wait!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

QWERTYOP said:


> This thread has pretty much become a parody of itself. Just a bunch of people taking a bunch of things out of context. Looks to me at this point like at least half the people posting haven't even watched it.


Only thing really being taken out of context is the "nobody wants to see Brock or the title" quotes being thrown around.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> The 'I don't listen to critics' line was telling.


Well I actually agree with him there. No good business or artist listens to critics unless they're the IRS or BBB. 

Critics are worthless. They can say what they want and they take no risks. It's easier for them to throw labels at shit from their cushy little soapboxes. But business men and artists risk everything. Fuck critics. Follow the dollar. Follow the consumer base. Not that Vince is still good at listening to his fans either.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Only thing really being taken out of context is the "nobody wants to see Brock or the title" quotes being thrown around.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly. And these are the same folks will complain how bad Raw was, but when Vince makes an appearance they all mark out and go nuts. Same thing here. Vince does an interview, he's awesome! Next weeks Raw, "This product is awful!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Loudness said:


> Again more twisting of Vinces words.
> 
> "Cesaro doesn't have the charisma. He doesn't have the vocal ability...maybe because he's Swiss." - What he actually said.


Don't see how that changes anything. I'm not exactly sure he meant it to come off as it did but regardless it was a stupid statement.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Also, look at the Trump hair vs hair angle at Mania 23. Ya know, that ridiculously mainstream, high profile match in which both the competitors representing Trump and McMahon were North American, and white.
> 
> Oh, wait!


Well the fact that a black man and a pacific islander were being used as pawns in a proxy war between two rich old white dudes wasn't exactly progressive either.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Vince has become one of those lonely old cat people. He's fucking senile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

shought321 said:


> Vince has become one of those lonely old cat people. He's fucking senile.


:lmao

Great way to put it.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Does anyone know when this podcast will be made available elsewhere, other than the Network? It's not on Austin's podcast channel. Not bothered about watching it, but would be great if the audio was made available.












Most probably on thursday's unleashed show.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Only thing really being taken out of context is the "nobody wants to see Brock or the title" quotes being thrown around.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


the Cesaro comments show people have severe listening comprehension issues or are being dumb and taken things out of context

People are saying he said Cesaro has no charisma because he is Swiss......Mcmahon clearly said he might have mic issues because of his Swiss heritage which I think most people would agree is true


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



ShowStopper said:


> Yet, some people want to post here about people taking things out of context.
> 
> fpalm


No one is denying that Vince was exposed in that interview, but there comes a line between reporting what happend in the interview and blatantly twisting one's words to make him look worse which is exactly what that delusional BRB/Santa Banks is doing


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Compilation of Vince's Bullshit Statements From The Podcast*



Big Bird said:


> Well the fact that a black man and a pacific islander were being used as pawns in a proxy war between two rich old white dudes wasn't exactly progressive either.


'pawns'? 

Nah, they were looked at, and promoted as credible, top guys. Oh, and on the subject of Lashley, the dude was pushed more than anyone else in the later part of 2007, and 2008!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Swag said:


> the Cesaro comments show people have severe listening comprehension issues or are being dumb and taken things out of context
> 
> People are saying he said Cesaro has no charisma because he is Swiss......Mcmahon clearly said he might have mic issues because of his Swiss heritage which I think most people would agree is true


I would not, he sucks on the mic because he sucks on the mic, an accent or 'being Swiss' has nothing to do with it. Bad News Barrett has a heavy accent and is one of the better mic workers in the company.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> I would not, he sucks on the mic because he sucks on the mic, an accent or 'being Swiss' has nothing to do with it. Bad News Barrett has a heavy accent and is one of the better mic workers in the company.


This.

That being said, the comment about Cesaro not having charisma is stupid. He's not the most charismatic individual, but in the ring he was able to make people care earlier this year and get some great reactions leading into, and at Wrestlemania. Vince is right about Cesaro not being over now, but did he actually say Cesaro was NEVER over? I honestly don't remember, but if he did say that then someone needs to put together a video of Cesaro's reactions leading up to Mania and shove it down Vince's throat.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The vince podcast was worse than raw.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> The vince podcast was worse than raw.


:woah Lets not get hasty.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Don't see how that changes anything. I'm not exactly sure he meant it to come off as it did but regardless it was a stupid statement.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How? Are you expecting people who have English as their 4th language (Swiss people speak German, Italian and French) to be as proficient with it as native speakers? I'm saying this as somebody who has English as his 3rd language and my grammar/spelling in English is nowhere close to my grammar/spelling in German, which is my 2nd language and my talking isn't near as fluid either when I speak with foreigners as opposed to domestic people. 

He's cut promos in German on Smackdown during backstage segments before and he sounded infinitely more fluid and natural at it. Vince wasn't beeing dumb with that statement at all. If you're a multi-lingual person you can relate to his point pretty well.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought the podcast was fine. The only criticism i have is that it wasn't long enough. Needed another 30 mins at least.

A podcast hasn't got to be controversial in order for it to be good, or/and entertaining. I thought it was a perfectly good podcast, i thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> The vince podcast was worse than raw.












- Vic


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Vince, at best, sounds well-meaning but completely disenfranchised from the world of his wrestlers.

At the same time, he is right - the millennial generation is lazy and not hard working enough. Not just in wrestling. Liberalism especially has pushed people to believe in entitlement, and to refuse to challenge accepted norms and just go with the social flows.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Couple things I took from this:

- Big things are coming for Wyatt, Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins. I was happy Vince praised those 4 specifically.

- Poor Cesaro 

- He was right that the current roster is not hungry enough for that #1 spot. I PRAY this lights a fire under their ass.

- After hearing Vince I believe CM Punk will come back but not for another couple years once the heat dies down.

- Vince is straight lying about listening to what the fans want and being in touch with the audience. LIAR

- Vince made a terrible decision giving the streak to Brock and I think deep down inside he realizes that but hes never gonna admit it.

- Stone Cold needs his own TV talk show lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I just finished watching the podcast and god does Vince sound like a complete loon, I admit some of the stuff he said was/is probably true and a lot of it was definitely taken out of context on here; and while he does sound somewhat well meaning. The guy is completely out of touch with the modern world and his current product and really just needs to step aside, cause his so called "entertainment" and Cena dick riding is strangling the life out of this company.

I did like that he praised Dean, Seth and Bray, it seems good things are coming for the three of them; especially since Vince seems to be behind them fully. Which is always a good thing.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

What I took away from the podcast was if you're not Rollins,Bray,Ambrose or Reigns you're a future jobber


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Even if the roster is chicken shit, you have to make chicken salad out of it.

Here's a guy who says 'perception equals reality'.

No but Vince says everybody but Cena is chicken shit until it's time for the special attractions.

If you own a whorehouse and all your ho's are ugly. It's time to dim the lights, put on the makeup and get a waredrobe that accentuates the positives. You don't rely on ho's that work one day a year and have your other ho's putting over that ho and then talk about how most of your ho's are garbage.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Austin's got a bright future as a host/interviewer. I could see a major network scooping him up one day.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

The biggest surprise to me is that Vince admitted it wasn't Taker who decided to end the streak. Vince ended the streak. And he sounds as regretful about it as Vince can be regretful about anything.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

BlueRover said:


> The biggest surprise to me is that Vince admitted it wasn't Taker who decided to end the streak. Vince ended the streak. And he sounds as regretful about it as Vince can be regretful about anything.


Well, it may have been Vince's idea, but Taker had to give it the go ahead. Taker was/is in the position to say 'no'. Financially and creatively.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

BlueRover said:


> Vince, at best, sounds well-meaning but completely disenfranchised from the world of his wrestlers.
> 
> At the same time, he is right - the millennial generation is lazy and not hard working enough. Not just in wrestling. Liberalism especially has pushed people to believe in entitlement, and to refuse to challenge accepted norms and just go with the social flows.


If WWE fans weren´t lazy and challenged the accepted norms the Raw rating would be 0.2.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's gonna be tough going back to the audio podcast...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved Stone Cold in this one, did not held back and asked stuff nobody dared for months or years.

And when Steve said, we got 20 seconds left, Vince: screw it, i own the network, let's go for 15 more minutes! :dance2

And Vince was right about the roster, most of them don't look hungry to be out there, especially the Diva's. They just go out there, do their 2 minute match and walk backstage.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought Vince was pretty open and honest (for the CEO of a publicly traded company) and was impressed by the quality of the interview and how he kept it going for another 15 minutes (although that seemed like he knew exactly what he was doing there, getting some brownie points.) I really hope they go along with part 2 and do it quickly!*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Loved Stone Cold in this one, did not held back and asked stuff nobody dared for months or years.
> 
> *And when Steve said, we got 20 seconds left, Vince: screw it, i own the network, let's go for 15 more minutes!* :dance2
> 
> And Vince was right about the roster, most of them don't look hungry to be out there, especially the Diva's. They just go out there, do their 2 minute match and walk backstage.


Attitude Era Vince - "i own the network goddamn it, tell that sonofabitch in your ear he's FIRED (vince's face turns a furious shade of red)" :vince3

PG Era Vince (politely) - "i own the network, so we'll go for another 15 minutes" :vince2

HHH listening in - "that's my PG daddy in-law, soon the company shall be mine, all mine" :trips9

"damn" :thecause


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Anyone else agree the Stone Cold Steve Austin Podcast should be hosted on the WWE Network permanantley and regulaly in the same format as last night with Vince, It would bring more attention to network and also be better for Austin.

It doesnt need to be live, just recorded in a studio set up.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fuck no


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Fuck right off with that shit!! His podcast is for the working man!! "Swig of beer/coffee for the working man"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

A Stone Cold, or even The Rock chatshow on the network would be a very interesting prospect I think. 

Maybe Edge or Christian? who knows but it's an idea for certain.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

No cause then WWE will try to make his podcast their own.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

I don't believe his podcast should be on the network. But I think Steve Austin could still do a weekly show after Raw interviewing different superstars each week I think it would benefit both sides.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

It's bad enough that WWE is PG and pussified

Now you wanna censor Austin too? :kobe

THE STEVE AUSTIN SHOW: UNLEASHED>>>>>>>>>>>>>

And I wouldn't even want his other family friendly podcast being on the Network with WWE trying to take control over it


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

The podcast is on Steve's schedule and half the time he forgets to press the record button.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

:fuckthis


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Not the Austin show but they need to adapt something along a similar vibe though.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

ok not austin show but they need something, at least one or 2 show like that in order to make it a decent channel


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*



davetheraver said:


> ok not austin show but they need something, at least one or 2 show like that in order to make it a decent channel


These are things that were in discussion back when the Network was going to a cable network when they would of likely had to put more effort into original content. I think they are going to be something with Cole & JBL down the line they sgined some deal for Cole & JBL to do some Radio Show & Podcast so I could see that being shown on the Network.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Austin doesn't need the Network. And neither does the Rock, for the person suggesting they should bring him in for a show.

These guys do things on their own. They aren't Hogan or Flair who cling on to wrestling.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Hmmmm JBL and cole, would rather see past generation stars tbh. Just my opinion though


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

That would suck. I would like to see him do more video podcasts though.


----------



## chasku (Aug 3, 2014)

punk: austin is not the draw...the podcast is!


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

op is a retarded, selfish dick.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*



BotchSpecialist said:


> op is a retarded, selfish dick.


thats a bit harsh, i was just suggesting the network needs more stuff like this in order for it to more of a success.

no need to cry like a little girl


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Why would you want to turn a free podcast into a paid subscription? Austin would cut off a huge portion of his audience, severely limit scope, and probably have to adhere to WWE's censorship.

The Austin/McMahon stuff was a lot of fun, and if they want to do more shows on the network I'm game, but making a permanent switch would be a terrible idea from a business and consumer perspective (for anyone other than the WWE).


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

yes ok, not the podcast exclusively for the network but other simialr stuff ffs


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

I would be open to Austin having a video portion of his Podcast be Network exclusive like how Russo does for his website. The audio is free, but video you pay for.

- Vic


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Steve Austin podcast should be the network only*

Could somebody link me to the podcast with Vince? Just listened to Punk's one so no doubt Vince is going to touch on that.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Listening/Watching to it right now. The part about Cesaro, I CAN UNDERSTAND, to a certain degree. Something was indeed missing, and we all know it. But the problem atm is how badly they flushed his credibility, and the fact that now he has that stigma that carry with him like most stars on the roster. Cesaro was at a height at that time which may be hard to return to, this will be the major problem that he's gonna face when trying to get back.

Vince stated he's not quite given up on Cesaro, so I guess there's that. But I'll hold it to a grain of salt. 

I guess no matter how you spin it thou, keeping him heel when people wanted to like him, was a huge mistake.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

i kind of agree with Vince on Taker Streak but who's the guy to beat Brock? current stars need something big to elevate them next level just like Bret put over Austin or Andre put over Hogan.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Holy shit this part about Punk. :mj2 legit feels from Vince there.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Wish Stone Cold Steve Autism didn't talk about himself so much.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn, surprised at the direction they took for that interview.

Swagger was interviewed a little bit ago, and gave his insight on the whole lack of ambition comment by Vince.



> *Vince McMahon's comments about locker room ambition (in the video above):*
> 
> "This is an environment where literally hundreds of thousands of people want to be on this roster, and there's what, 75 of us on top? To get here you have to be very ambitious but to stay here you need even more. It takes a lot of drive and a lot of hard work. I can only speak for myself that I have gotten hungrier. As far as the rest of the locker room, you know, it's tough but you gotta see the finish line and sometimes that's hard to do."


Also mentioned it's pretty cutthroat in NXT too.

Gotta be a harsh dog eat dog world down there.

Anyways, it was a very good listen. Fine couple weeks for podcasts. lol


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I also wonder how many here have bothered listening to those Lapsed Fan podcasts reviewing every WrestleMania, specifically Meltzer's portions on the events in the late '80s regarding Vince going out of his way to sabotage Crockett and how those efforts affected and/or lead to the creation of Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, Bunkhouse Stampede, and Clash of the Champions.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Super Sonic said:


> I also wonder how many here have bothered listening to those Lapsed Fan podcasts reviewing every WrestleMania, specifically Meltzer's portions on the events in the late '80s regarding Vince going out of his way to sabotage Crockett and how those efforts affected and/or lead to the creation of Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, Bunkhouse Stampede, and Clash of the Champions.


In WWE history the reason those PPVs were added was because the product was doing great. When in reality we all know why they did the Survivor Series in 1987 and why the Rumble exists.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Damn, surprised at the direction they took for that interview.
> 
> Swagger was interviewed a little bit ago, and gave his insight on the whole lack of ambition comment by Vince.
> 
> ...



Brilliant comment by Swagger. Commented on how the front office, creative and their poor decision-making and writing can wear on the motivation of the talent, but said it in a way that senile Vince doesn´t understand.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Loved Stone Cold in this one, did not held back and asked stuff nobody dared for months or years.
> 
> And when Steve said, we got 20 seconds left, Vince: screw it, i own the network, let's go for 15 more minutes! :dance2
> 
> *And Vince was right about the roster, most of them don't look hungry to be out there, especially the Diva's. They just go out there, do their 2 minute match and walk backstage*.


What a ridiculous thing to say. Just forget the fact that the company can choose who they want to be the main eventers or not, how can you blame the wrestlers when they are told to go out there, do their signatures, put a smile on their face and then leave.

I'm sure there are a lot of talent in the back that want to tear the house down and give their all in a 15+ minute match, so how demoralising to hear "Sorry guys, you got 2 minutes, we need more time for the bunny and other shit".

For some being in the WWE might just be an employment option but for others it's a passion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Necramonium said:


> Loved Stone Cold in this one, did not held back and asked stuff nobody dared for months or years.
> 
> And when Steve said, we got 20 seconds left, Vince: screw it, i own the network, let's go for 15 more minutes! :dance2
> 
> And Vince was right about the roster, most of them don't look hungry to be out there, especially the Diva's. They just go out there, do their 2 minute match and walk backstage.


It's hard to be hungry when Vince just points his finger at the entire roster and says "you're a main eventer", "you're a midcarder", "you're a jobber", based on nothing but how hard his dick gets when he looks at you. That entire roster could work 500 thousand times harder than Roman Reigns and it won't mean a fucking THING, they've been slotted. You get put in a position and you don't move from it. When that realization hits you, you stop caring and it just becomes "fuck it, let's just get this over with".


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's hard to be hungry when Vince just points his finger at the entire roster and says "you're a main eventer", "you're a midcarder", "you're a jobber", based on nothing but how hard his dick gets when he looks at you. That entire roster could work 500 thousand times harder than Roman Reigns and it won't mean a fucking THING, they've been slotted. You get put in a position and you don't move from it. When that realization hits you, you stop caring and it just becomes "fuck it, let's just get this over with".


What. An. Epic. Post. :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap



This is so on-the-money, it ain't even funny.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

karla's christmas_SWAG said:


> Holy shit this part about Punk. :mj2 legit feels from Vince there.


All he had to do was give Punk that Wrestlemania main-event spot. :mj2

He didn't even have to win. :mj2

He could've just been pinned and eliminated in the first 5 minutes. :mj2

Why was that too much to ask for? :mj2


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Vince shitting on Millennials doesn't surprise me in the slightest. Lol.

Also, I'm pretty sure Zack Ryder was reaching for some kind of brass ring before they buried the fuck out of him. And yes, "burial" is the right word here because they straight up squashed that dude harder than anyone I can remember in recent memory.

I can't wait for THAT podcast.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If, and only if SCSA had posed the question to McMahon to compare at this very moment in time a Roman Reigns and Cesaro. 

More interestingly enough, how one has seemingly separated himself from the other, though isn't as fluid and articulate in the ring and has little-to-no mic skills (too). 

We all know. But damn, that would've been a REAL hard-hitting question and entertaining to see his reaction.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> All he had to do was give Punk that Wrestlemania main-event spot. :mj2
> 
> He didn't even have to win. :mj2
> 
> ...


Yup. MANIA 29 was Punk's MANIA. Vince really shouldn't have taken it away from him. :mj2 

I think Vince's apology was legit, but he still a business man.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

I was crossing fingers Austin would have asked 2 questions in addition to what he did.

1. Why wasnt there a storyline to explain the rule touted for 3 raws in a row that Daniel Bryan had to defend the title at least once every 30 days or be stripped of the title, yet Brock hasn't been on TV in 2 months, and nothing to explain why he hasnt been stripped of the title. If you change the rules you need to tell folks otherwise you have one huge Goatse sized plothole here.

2. If you say you listen to the people, will the WWE or perhaps the network move back to the edgy ratings high era by going back to TV-14 and abandoning the PG era so talent can be more believable in these feuds. As it is at PG ratings you can't have any believability in the product as the wrestlers can't show any anger that is semi believable. TV-14 would allow stories to be a little edgier which brings an easier suspension of disbelief. The talent want freedom to push their characters and grab attention of the fans easier, and fans want a more entertaining product where feuds have an iota of believability.


Some form of question along those 2 points I really wish he would have brought up.
Even if shot down and shat on, I still wish it was brought up.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's hard to be hungry when Vince just points his finger at the entire roster and says "you're a main eventer", "you're a midcarder", "you're a jobber", based on nothing but how hard his dick gets when he looks at you. That entire roster could work 500 thousand times harder than Roman Reigns and it won't mean a fucking THING, they've been slotted. You get put in a position and you don't move from it. When that realization hits you, you stop caring and it just becomes "fuck it, let's just get this over with".


And sadly, that will never change. And when Hunter takes over, it still won't change. He will just push his friends and people who he personally likes or anyone who would never question him. This cycle will always continue.


----------



## EddieWong (Dec 2, 2014)

new Steve Austin Podcast is up boys..he gonna talk about Monday Podcast show with Vince.

SASu - EP174 - It's Pro Wrestling Goddamnit!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is there just Audio available for the Vince interview? Or would I have to grab the video?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Having a podcast, free shoots weekly for everyone on the roster would make the Network worthy.*


Vince, employ this man


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

EddieWong said:


> new Steve Austin Podcast is up boys..he gonna talk about Monday Podcast show with Vince.
> 
> SASu - EP174 - It's Pro Wrestling Goddamnit!


Love dat name :banderas


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

The vince mcmahon interview is now up on podcastone. Anyone who did not give it a listen or did not have the network can listen to the audio version.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Just listened to the recent one with Dave Meltzer and Austin asked him do the WWE care about the fans like he asked McMahon and Meltzer went off on a tangent. You can tell Austin like wtf answer the question. Yeah, some of these people really have no clue despite their knowledge on the product.


----------



## ExplicitMox (Feb 20, 2013)

*Bray Wyatt on Stone Cold Steve Austin Podcast*






Part 1: It's part 1 of Stone Cold Steve Austin's podcast sitdown with Bray Wyatt (Husky Harris) ...WWE Superstar Bray Wyatt has plenty to say about being a 3rd generation wrestler, the evolution of his character, the advice he got from Freddie Prinze Jr, how he found his theme music & character name, how Axel Mulligan fits into it all, and the role Rage Against The Machine & Slipknot played in his career. Plus, Bray talks Dusty Rhodes, Undertaker, Arn Anderson, and Jake "The Snake" Roberts.

Part 2: It's part 2 of Steve Austin's podcast conversation with WWE Superstar Bray Wyatt, and this time you'll hear the story of Sister Abigail & the origins of that finishing move. You'll also hear about the match that Bray Wyatt learned the most from, get a glimpse at his relationship with his pro wrestler brother Bo Dallas, find out how Bray spends his time when he's not in the ring, and discover the one thing you'll never catch Bray doing! Plus, Ted Fowler interviews our favorite Global Icon And National Treasure about the business of pro wrestling! Betcha learn something about Steve Austin himself that you didn't know before!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Bray Wyatt on Stone Cold Steve Austin Podcast*

I liked that part where Steve asked him to put the donut down and answer the question.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Bray Wyatt on Stone Cold Steve Austin Podcast*

Nice podcast, too bad the connection of the phone line wasn't that good.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

*Meltzer on Stone Cold's Podcast.*

Great podcast. One of his better PG podcats. At one point SC asks Meltzer what he/fans wants out of wrestling/a ppv match especially on the "Big Show". Meltzer says "They wanna be gripped by the thing, they wanna be taken for a ride."


They also talk about the negatives of scripted promos. Which was interesting and SC saying Vine isn't in touch with fans on wrestling.

Talk about gimmick matches and Cena heat.

Lots of good stuff and worth a listen. Especially since it's PG and some people dismiss it.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Ep 177


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Meltzer on Stone Cold's Podcast.*

It was a pretty good podcast. I skipped all the ufc talk though :lol

I'm glad they touched on what I've been saying for the longest: Roman is a fish out of water when scripted. He be would fine if he wasn't fed lines. 

Same with Cesaro. That's a charming and pretty cocky mofo in real life :lol

And Meltzer is right. We just want to be captured by it all, like when we were children. Take us on a ride, aspire for every raw to top the previous one. Let the talents be natural and be the larger than life characters we had back in the day. 

I think some of the guys can reach such heights if things weren't so stifled creatively.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on Stone Cold's Podcast.*

Stone Cold still telling Ziggler to get more offence, and also not be in constant sell mode.


----------



## SingaporeCane (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Meltzer on Stone Cold's Podcast.*

Well on the Thursday show he spent considerable time sucking Cena dick and admitted he didn't watch Revolution.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Listening to Episode 159 and Austin alluded that he turned down the Wrestlemania 18 match with Hogan because he wasn't going to go over. Interesting.

- Vic


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

"The Russian Bear" Ivan Koloff a.k.a. The Man Who Broke Bruno is this week's guest!

- Vic


----------



## ExplicitMox (Feb 20, 2013)

Stone Cold challenge to Roman Reigns, his thoughts on current roster, Punk, Vince & more 







Stone Cold Steve Austin flew to Tulsa, OK on Monday on the WWE Private Jet to interview Mr Vince McMahon, and this is what happened leading up to that live sitdown with the WWE boss! Find out who Steve Austin talked to backstage at RAW, who he dropped a Reverse Mule Kick on, why the CM Punk discussion with Vince only went as far as it did, and what challenge Steve issued specifically to Roman Reigns. He also shares his very decided opinion on what the entire WWE locker room could be doing to help the product that Stone Cold loves so much... and no, it's not cheating!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the Undertaker podcast ever going to happen?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Captain Edd said:


> Is the Undertaker podcast ever going to happen?


Probably not anytime soon TBH. Guess it depends on what happens next year, if he does indeed go into the HOF and retire, then id say theer is more of a chance of it happening.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Wade Keller on Austin Podcast Royal Rumble Review is up..i like their version ending with the Rock, WWE should have do something like that instead of have Rock went straight out for a save.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Shane douglas episode is up.

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

http://podcastone.com/Steve-Austin-Show-Clean

Austin's interview with dixie carter is up.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Best wrestling podcast on the internet. Scsa >


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bump!

Just caught the two part Scott Hall interview. Damn it was good. Scott Hall sounds so sharp and really honest and open. He goes through his whole career pretty much, with an emphasis on the beginnings. He sounds like a smart guy.

It's so refreshing to hear someone like that talk openly, and I think it's often the case with people who've been through a lot of shit, they don't see the point in bullshitting or stretching the truth. I liked how he never wanted to leave WWF as Razor and felt like shit leaving after the curtain call.

Never heard before that he was diagnosed with PTSD, after having some guy die in front of him when he was young.

Check it out anyone who hasn't.


----------

